# 2016 Rides-share your trail



## Persephone2015

I'm a wuss!! Too cold to do any riding lately. I'm hoping my next days off will be better! I jumped into this thread late last year with my mustang mare, but I'm hoping to become a big poster this year!


----------



## Zexious

Hurray! A new thread! Fingers crossed I may get to join, someday <3 Can't wait to see all your adventures!


----------



## Eagle Child

Subscribing...

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## egrogan

Thanks for getting us started Gunslinger!

I logged my first mile yesterday in the snow! I wasn't sure how the footing would be since we got a little snow covered by some thick ice, so we stuck close to home in the fields where footing was actually pretty good. It felt great to be out in the brisk weather! Isabel was cautious but curious about riding through the snow, she seemed to enjoy being out in it.




















*TOTAL 2016 miles: 1.13 *_(that feels very silly to write, but it's a start!)_


----------



## Zexious

^Wow, what a gorgeous field--and horse to boot!
That doesn't seem like much snow for this time of year: do you usually get more?


----------



## egrogan

Zexious said:


> ^Wow, what a gorgeous field--and horse to boot!
> That doesn't seem like much snow for this time of year: do you usually get more?


Thanks, we do have some really pretty spots to ride!

We've had an unusually warm and snow-free winter this year. We did have a lot of rain, but until this past weeks, temps were unseasonably between 40-50*F. The first storm we got gave us an inch or two of snow, but then freezing rain/ice over top- the worst kind of storm!! So yes, we do usually get more, but I'm not complaining 

The field was crusty with ice so it was some work getting over it- a different feel to when it's light and fluffy snow.


----------



## gingerscout

wondering how long it will be before I get to join this year.. all the fair weather riders I go with wont go out this time of year.. and my boy wouldn't consider going solo..LOL


----------



## whisperbaby22

I love all the great photos here.


----------



## gunslinger

gingerscout said:


> wondering how long it will be before I get to join this year.. all the fair weather riders I go with wont go out this time of year.. and my boy wouldn't consider going solo..LOL


Just reviewing my logs for the past few years, it looks about 50/50 for us and you never know what winter's going to bring.

A couple of years we got to ride most every weekend in January and February....and then the next couple we only got one ride in each month.

Like you, if the water gets hard and stays hard, we usually won't ride.....actually, it's a much nicer day today than yesterday and here I sit.....

However, yesterday was a long day as I started at 4 am and picked GF up at 6:15.....it was a couple of hours trailing to Catoosa Ridge and with a short stop for a biscuit at Hardee's we didn't get there till 9:30 or so.....

Anyway, the group we were meeting (we wound up with 18 people on gaited horses) didn't make it in until around 10:30 and I don't think we got on the trail till after 11.....

We left at 5pm as the sun was sinking low and didn't get home till after 7 yet still had horses to feed and unloading to do.....so it was after 9pm before I got settled in for the night.

I'm a little on the tired side today.....


----------



## Woodhaven

My sister and I got out for our first ride of the year, we haven't ridden the horses for a month (training the mini to cart) and they were feeling good but we had a nice ride, a little snow on the ground but not enough to ball up in their feet, we went through her woods and woods in the farm behind then over to the next door farm and around the corn field.
It was around freezing and not windy so a nice ride, about 2.5miles


----------



## weeedlady

subbing so that I can live vicariously through all of you.
M


----------



## Knave

Nothing too interesting, but we moved some cows around today. My colt was really good! 

3.5 Miles today.
4 Miles 2016


----------



## Fellpony

Yay !!! a New Year a New Thread and my 2nd year recording with you all. Cannot wait to see what this year brings.... I am doing my 1st endurance ride on Melody my Highland pony and its only my 2nd endurance ride ever at the end of January so got to prepare for that.

Rode in my paddocks for about an hour so would say approx 4 miles but will get my map my ride sorted for more accurate forecast. It lovely and fairly mild here in the UK first week in Jan an no snow so far 

Just far to much rain the ground is like a bog. And Melody is the muddy bog monster  time to get her rugged and get her and me, much fitter now.

Look forward to the photos


----------



## gunslinger

Fellpony said:


> Yay !!! a New Year a New Thread and my 2nd year recording with you all. Cannot wait to see what this year brings.... I am doing my 1st endurance ride on Melody my Highland pony and its only my 2nd endurance ride ever at the end of January so got to prepare for that.
> 
> Rode in my paddocks for about an hour so would say approx 4 miles but will get my map my ride sorted for more accurate forecast. It lovely and fairly mild here in the UK first week in Jan an no snow so far
> 
> Just far to much rain the ground is like a bog. And Melody is the muddy bog monster  time to get her rugged and get her and me, much fitter now.
> 
> Look forward to the photos


Same way here.....+14 inches above normal here for the year and 12 inches of rain in December. I can't remember when it's been this muddy......We were talking about this over dinner, where to ride where we won't have to deal with the mud.....I feel your pain!


----------



## Eole

2016, yay! 

I'm in snow country (ski resort area) and we were on grass until a snow storm on the 29th. Very unusual.

Now, scenery looks normal, but temperature is still high: lakes and rivers aren't frozen over and snowmobile businesses are in trouble as trips get cancelled.

I rode Alizé yesterday to plow the arena, then on trail (bay arabian)
I rode Buttercup today (grey arabian) to keep making our track in the deep snow. As long as I ride each snowfall, I'll be able to keep riding the trail.
2016 is already a personal record: I never ride in winter. I'm no winter wimp this year!


----------



## QOS

I was supposed to ride today - but my riding partner is unable to go and we will be baby sitting so our son and DIL can go to the Texan's football game. 

I did ride last week but it has been so warm here and our horses put on heavy full coats here - we keep saying it is going to be a cold winter and then wondering where it was at. Biscuit was sweating to beat the band every time we rode due to heat/long coat. When we did ride last week - it was gale force winds so it at least wasn't hot!

I did ride last month at the new Rustic Sky Ranch in Melder, La. It is the former Lucky 4 B. If you are looking for a great place to go - this is it. New owners - loads of improvements. 3 guys that ride there all the time are more than happy to take you for a ride in all the cool trails. 

Supposed to ride Tuesday or Wednesday with a friend...so hoping to have a trail to share. Hope everyone has safe and happy trails this year! :cowboy:


----------



## Zexious

Keep up the winter riding, Eole  It'll be beautiful weather before you know it~


----------



## ManicMini

A friend and I took the day to ride around and have some fun. We took a three mile trip to the store for some hot dogs and beer. The trip was a success as were the fire roasted hot dogs


----------



## Oreos Girl

Glad to see you back QOS, we were organizing a search party on your behalf. Going to get my first ride in today.


----------



## gunslinger

QOS said:


> I was supposed to ride today - but my riding partner is unable to go and we will be baby sitting so our son and DIL can go to the Texan's football game.
> 
> I did ride last week but it has been so warm here and our horses put on heavy full coats here - we keep saying it is going to be a cold winter and then wondering where it was at. Biscuit was sweating to beat the band every time we rode due to heat/long coat. When we did ride last week - it was gale force winds so it at least wasn't hot!
> 
> I did ride last month at the new Rustic Sky Ranch in Melder, La. It is the former Lucky 4 B. If you are looking for a great place to go - this is it. New owners - loads of improvements. 3 guys that ride there all the time are more than happy to take you for a ride in all the cool trails.
> 
> Supposed to ride Tuesday or Wednesday with a friend...so hoping to have a trail to share. Hope everyone has safe and happy trails this year! :cowboy:


Like Oreo's girl said......we missed you....Nice to know you're doing well....we got cold are coming down from our friends in Canada.....the horses seem to like it though....


----------



## Woodhaven

Got out for another ride today, it is still about 30 degrees, supposed to get colder tho'.
It started to blow and a quick snow shower came up just as we were mounting up but we decided to go anyway and the snow didn't last too long. We don't have much snow yet and the ground is now frozen so the horses were tippy toeing on the hard ground until we got into the woods where the going was softer for them.
We did about 3 miles today.


----------



## QOS

Y'all are so sweet. Just had so much going on here personally....my sweet grandmother used to say when kids were little they stepped on your toes and when they were big they step on your heart. 

So true...but it will all work itself out. I have vowed to ride more this year and was planning on doing more riding by myself. It is a beautiful day here and would have liked to have rode but keeping the grandkids and my great nephew  Tuesday is the day to ride to make up for staying home and taking down the Christmas tree. Going to Ebenezer to ride all day long....pray for good weather!!!


----------



## egrogan

Got out again today. It was warm- about 37*F but there was a hard crust of ice over the snow that was melting. 

She was very careful walking through the banks from the plow on the side of the road- she took a minute to study them and then chose the best path through. It's fun to see their brains working 










Another road crossing:









It's been interesting riding in this footing. I can feel her working harder than usual to travel through the crusty ice, but it's not distressed. We primarily trotted on our ride today and I could really feel her engage her back while she maintained a nice rhythm. Hopefully most of this icy stuff will melt next week as temps go back up, and will eventually be replaced by something a little fluffier and easier to get through.

*Total 2016 miles: 2.65*


----------



## gingerscout

you all totally make me soooo jealous, My boy won't trail ride solo, and I don't have people to go with, or a truck/ trailer.. so unless I can bribe someone to drive out to the middle of nowhere to pick me up I can't go..LOL

Anyways I got my first official ride of the year in, in the pasture, the ground was frozen, so It wasn't as long as I would like, but he was really good, so that made it better, I updated some new pics of him in his topic, since I haven't added any new ones in a month +


----------



## egrogan

gingerscout said:


> you all totally make me soooo jealous, My boy won't trail ride solo, and I don't have people to go with, or a truck/ trailer.. so unless I can bribe someone to drive out to the middle of nowhere to pick me up I can't go..LOL


Hey Ginger, it wasn't so long ago that I wouldn't have dreamt my horse would _ever _ride solo, or that I would be confident enough to try it. I actually ended up starting a journal here on HF as I worked up to being able to ride alone, and got lots of great advice and encouragement. And actually, this thread was really motivational for me too! 

I'm like you, I don't have a truck/trailer and rarely have people to ride with, so if I wanted to get out of the arena, my only option was to work my mare (and myself!) up to it. I'm certainly no pro or trainer, but I started with baby steps, just riding in the parking lot of the barn, then riding up to the pasture, then crossing the road within sight of the barn, and slowing going a little farther (literally even just a few feet farther) each time I went out. I occasionally could work out a schedule with other people at the barn to go on longer rides early on in our training, and that helped. 

I'm very lucky that I have an older, generally compliant and level-headed horse, and I think most of our early problems were my nerves. But after several months, I was confident enough to go alone, and we even eventually became the "babysitters" for other horses and riders from my barn who were just starting to ride out of the arena for the first time. 

My rides are never more than about 4 miles long, because we run out of options and I don't have a trailer, but still, it feels great to get out in the fresh air. 

Not sure what's preventing your horse from going out alone, but I figure if _I _can make that happen, the folks here on HF who I'm sure are better riders than me can too!


----------



## Knave

I rode to preg today. I got to ride three different horses. I rode two of my parents behind the chute because I didn't want to put my colt in that situation yet. They were pretty good. 

I used my colt to put cattle back. He wasn't as good today, but there was a lot going on and I was nervous about the icy ground. He was much better as the day went on though. 

Tomorrow I go back to work, so I don't know how much winter riding will get done for a while.


----------



## lsdrider

The roads are now iced over and dangerous around here. I'm glad winter started out like it did, but long distances are done until spring. Got wrapped up in a couple projects and only took the time to throw the bridle on and bareback over to the neighbors.

*Total miles 2016: 1* lol


----------



## ThunderingHooves

I didn't participate on this thread last year as much as I would have liked, but I'm going to try and change that this year. I didn't get much time to ride Friday, but I was able to squeeze about half a mile in before it got dark. I didn't want to be out after dark since we've been having a couple of issues with hunters this year. Today I was able to go for a short 2.5 mile ride. So a total of 3 miles so far this year.

Sorry the quality on these photos aren't the best.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I got my first ride in today. It was more a hanging time than a real ride. A huge total of 1.76 miles.

We got so much rain the last 2 weeks of December, by friend has a moat around her house.


----------



## MrsKD14

If you figure out a loop of the perimeter of the property that has trail like qualities does it count towards mileage??  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14

Any how, here is a pic of our blustery 38 degree ride.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenda

I started to participate last year but then I sort of dropped off the radar. Gonna try to be more disciplined this year, and luckily for me, a new boarder has just moved in where I keep my mare and she has steady trail horse and is happy to have riding partners. We went out today and Rya was really good, a few moments of silliness but considering that I've ridden maybe twice in the last month and those were on property, not half bad.

Enjoy a fuzzy picture of when we got back. Too cold to be taking hands out of gloves to take pictures during the ride. 

2016-01-03 - 4.6 km
Total - 4.6 km


----------



## dbhrsmn

I have been part of this group a couple years ago and have followed it last year. I think I'll try to keep up with it again this year. I got out for a couple hours yesterday. My horse was a little tired, we went through a few drifts that were past his knees.
http://<a href="http://s1359.photobucket.com/user/dbhrsmn/media/1%202%2015/6BDE071B-D6F3-4918-8F5C-CE61944089D3_zpshahnq3f8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q793/dbhrsmn/1%202%2015/6BDE071B-D6F3-4918-8F5C-CE61944089D3_zpshahnq3f8.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 6BDE071B-D6F3-4918-8F5C-CE61944089D3_zpshahnq3f8.jpg"/></a>


http://<a href="http://s1359.photobucket.com/user/dbhrsmn/media/1%202%2015/6E11B73E-B5DA-4D1D-8DAA-57361651FFC1_zpsus2z3cbz.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q793/dbhrsmn/1%202%2015/6E11B73E-B5DA-4D1D-8DAA-57361651FFC1_zpsus2z3cbz.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 6E11B73E-B5DA-4D1D-8DAA-57361651FFC1_zpsus2z3cbz.jpg"/></a>

http://<a href="http://s1359.photobucket.com/user/dbhrsmn/media/1%202%2015/FD3137B1-5D3E-476E-ABB3-8EB25D429DE2_zpssha9ivgo.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q793/dbhrsmn/1%202%2015/FD3137B1-5D3E-476E-ABB3-8EB25D429DE2_zpssha9ivgo.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo FD3137B1-5D3E-476E-ABB3-8EB25D429DE2_zpssha9ivgo.jpg"/></a>
I don't know how much I'll be able to ride the next few months, it depends on how much snow we get. But I got in about 7.2 miles yesterday.


----------



## Zexious

Kenda--Rya is gorgeous!


----------



## kenda

Thank you! I think so too, no bias at all


----------



## dbhrsmn

My pictures didn't work so I'll try again.


----------



## dbhrsmn

Trying to load pics one more time.


----------



## gingerscout

MrsKD14 said:


> If you figure out a loop of the perimeter of the property that has trail like qualities does it count towards mileage??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah that could work.. if I measure up the pastures I ride In I could count those as miles..lol just have to figure out how big a lap is of each one.. ha ha


----------



## Wild Heart

I am so hoping that I will be able to join in this year! 

I know I said the same thing last year but I never did get out to do any trails. My confidence was still pretty low and my nerves were through the roof! However, now that I've bonded more with my girl more and know her quirks (as well as she knows mine!) I'm hoping to get out on the trails that I used to love in the past. 

Also, the plan is to move her to our new home (once a barn is built) and there are some trails around that area that I can ride on as well! 

But in the meantime, I'll sit back and enjoy everyone's adventures!


----------



## gunslinger

MrsKD14 said:


> If you figure out a loop of the perimeter of the property that has trail like qualities does it count towards mileage??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think there are any rules.....I know I count all my miles....even the Christmas parade I rode in....

Unto thy own self, be true!


----------



## greentree

MrsKD14 said:


> If you figure out a loop of the perimeter of the property that has trail like qualities does it count towards mileage??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We even count around the arena, SOMETIMES!!

Glad to see some of us going riding!! And welcome back!!

I have dentist's appointment this AM, but Mary is coming over, so we should get in a ride...we need to make some new trails further up our hill now, while the brush is gone....I will try to use my GPS....lol.."


----------



## MrsKD14

greentree said:


> We even count around the arena, SOMETIMES!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see some of us going riding!! And welcome back!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have dentist's appointment this AM, but Mary is coming over, so we should get in a ride...we need to make some new trails further up our hill now, while the brush is gone....I will try to use my GPS....lol.."



I feel really dumb for it not ever even occurring to me to use an app to track distance... I was going to drive it. :') 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManicMini

I rode with a friend today all over the property. We blazed through trails I never even knew existed on the property. It was a great ride! The horses went over logs, down steep gulleys, up huge hills and bulldozed their way through thick brush. We rode for 2-3 hrs and even had a small flurry of snowflakes. I was proud of how the horses handled the ride and all the challenges the faced today. No pics of the ride but here's a pic of Ransom looking rather mule-like and a silly faced pic.


----------



## liltuktuk

I kind of fizzled out at the end of last year, life got crazy and then Amira was lame for a while. She's been getting chiro adjustments every month to month and half for a while and we're on the right track. Trying to build her muscle back up now, but its hard with the weather and lack of indoor facility that I can access easy.

Maverick will be 3 this spring and is enjoying being fat and happy, stuffing his face with hay all day. I need to start working with him more but our riding arena is a muddy mess currently and not safe footing.

On New Years day I got a 2.5 mile ride in on Amira despite it actually snowing for the first time this winter. WNY with no snow, would never have thought I'd experience that! Especially since in 2014 I had 5 feet of snow in November!!!

Either way, here's a pic of the fuzzy beast after our ride. Only thing I hate about the snow...it brings out the mud color on my grey horse...:wink:









*Ride Miles: 2.5
Total Miles: 2.5
*


----------



## horseboy1

We are staying in Tucson and I have been riding with my daughter in the Saguaro National Park. It's been in the upper 60s.


----------



## greentree

horseboy1...welcome to the trail ride!! Lovely out there in the Saguaro!!


----------



## Celeste

MrsKD14 said:


> If you figure out a loop of the perimeter of the property that has trail like qualities does it count towards mileage??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Everything counts.*


----------



## Celeste

liltuktuk said:


> Either way, here's a pic of the fuzzy beast after our ride. Only thing I hate about the snow...it brings out the mud color on my grey horse...:wink:
> 
> View attachment 737561
> 
> 
> *Ride Miles: 2.5
> Total Miles: 2.5
> *


If he were all that clean, you wouldn't be able to find him............


----------



## phantomhorse13

My New Years was a whirlwind! I was offered a chance to go down to Florida to ride, and my lovely DH said of course I should go. Flew down Wednesday and returned home yesterday. 










Camp was a huge field, so plenty of room. It quickly got quite warm, even by Florida standards (93F), so I was working hard to avoid a heat migraine. Got the horses out for a quick pre-ride, allowing me to ride in the saddle for the first time (using one of Kathy's saddles since trying to get mine on the plane would have been a PITA). Luckily I found it quite comfortable.











The next day was supposed to be 'overcast, 10% chance of showers and high of 75F', but apparently forecasters in Florida are just as miserable as everywhere else. The day started out sunny but quickly clouded up and started raining, then when the rain ended a horrible swamp-like fog remained for a couple hours. Then the sun came back out and the temp spiked to the 80s. I was rather glad we didn't do the 50, as I barely avoided a migraine despite being very good about eating, hydrating and taking my electrolytes.

Duroc was up but not obnoxious at the start of the ride. He is the type that needs to work out his worry by moving his feet, so I just allowed him to trot and work it out. At one point a woman didn't want to be passed and kept her horse eye to eye with Duroc, which caused him to get a bit riled up. When the woman wouldn't let me go past her without racing, I did ask her to either let me pass or to go on ahead, as I was riding a green horse and she was upsetting him. She just looked blankly back at me, keeping her horse glued to our side no matter what speed I went. :icon_rolleyes:

After a half mile, I finally decided I was better off getting more insistent with Duroc about slowing down, as that woman sure seemed to want to get me dumped. As we approached where the road went down to single track, I got Duroc backed off and the woman disappeared down the twisty trail. Once she was out of sight for a few moments, he settled right down. The rest of the day was relatively uneventful.







In the end, we wound up placing 4th & 5th (out of 33 starters), which was a lovely surprise at the end. Stood Duroc for Best Conditioned, even though we knew it was unlikely he would win it as a heavyweight man came in ahead of us (best conditioned is determined by a crazy math formula taking into account time, weight, and vet scores). Awesome experience for him though!

We then ran Duroc and Fugi (the horse Kathy rode) back to the farm, swapped them for Fluffy and Teabiscuit, then returned to the ride sight. Lani and Brimstone were doing the 50, so still out on trail. We got back in time to help them at the next hold. The sun had come out seriously by then, so Lani rode quite slowly to keep Brim from cooking. They finished just as it was getting dark. It started raining not long after (so much for 30% chance of showers overnight).












The next morning was much cooler (temps in the 50Fs) and threatening rain. I got several comments from people about not being local, as I was riding in a tshirt and they stood in their winter coats! I also heard a few people make comments about the size of Fluffy and was I crazy thinking she would be able to finish the ride. :icon_rolleyes:

Fluffy did great. She was a bit animated for the first mile (her trot is like a pogo stick when she is excited), but soon settled down and did her thing. The weather was much more agreeable, with clouds keeping the sun mostly at bay but a good breeze keeping the humidity from being oppressive (or turning into fog). 


























Fluffy and Teabiscuit did great all day and finished strong. Another surprise finish of 7th & 8th (our of 41 starters). We stood for best conditioned, as the people we knew of ahead of us were not any bigger than me, but didn't expect much since we didn't have time on our side with our placings. Another excellent experience for her though.












Today is way too cold to ride (a whopping 12F), but hoping for tomorrow.


2016 mileage
1/1 duroc 24.77 miles 120 ft climb 7.5 mph 85F 24.77 total miles
1/2 fluffy 24.65 miles 120 ft climb 7.8 mph 62F *49.42 total miles*


----------



## Woodhaven

Got out for another ride today, it was colder and the snow did not ball up in the horses feet which was nice. We crossed the creek and there was ice on it that my horse broke, sis's horse did not think much of the ice and didn't want to have anything to do with it. We had to be careful because there are now icy spots that are covered up with snow.
We took our time as it was nice and sunny and not a bad wind today, went around four 100 acre farms, maybe 2.5 miles.


----------



## Celeste

I do not see how people stand getting out in the snow. I bundled up so much that I could barely get on my horse. DH and rode 2.1 miles. It was 45 degrees outside. My toes almost froze off. 

Year's total - *2.1*


----------



## egrogan

Celeste said:


> I do not see how people stand getting out in the snow. I bundled up so much that I could barely get on my horse. DH and rode 2.1 miles. It was 45 degrees outside. My toes almost froze off.
> 
> Year's total - *2.1*


Oh Celeste, don't tease us like that- I'm already dreaming longingly about 45*F days! It was 2*F here in New Hampshire yesterday morning and got up to a balmy 17*.


----------



## Celeste

egrogan said:


> Oh Celeste, don't tease us like that- I'm already dreaming longingly about 45*F days! It was 2*F here in New Hampshire yesterday morning and got up to a balmy 17*.


I wasn't teasing. This is terrible. I may freeze to death.


----------



## gunslinger

egrogan said:


> Oh Celeste, don't tease us like that- I'm already dreaming longingly about 45*F days! It was 2*F here in New Hampshire yesterday morning and got up to a balmy 17*.


Lol...I keep teasing GF about that....as our new years day ride had highs in the lower 40's with a wind out of the north.....I had 5 layers up top...yet my hands and feet got cold.......I tell her 45 is balmy weather up north!...(which doesn't help)....and I think most of us southerners just aren't hardened to the cold. We feel it more than those who constantly deal with it....

I don't mind the cold so much, but the wind is hard to deal with for me....

Hot hands makes a product called toe warmers....they fit inside your boots.....

Personally, I just wear smart wool mountaineering socks.....


----------



## Oreos Girl

I lived in the North for 7 years (5 in PA and 2 in MI) so I got used to the cold, but I have been back South for 15 years and I have returned to wimp. I was cold Sunday and it was low 50's. I wished I had some gloves on.


----------



## gingerscout

I got another ride in today, I downloaded an app for my phone to measure my distance come to find out it won't work without a wifi connection.. so it didn't measure my distance only the time, what good was that..lol


----------



## Woodhaven

It was a lovely day today, sunny and no wind, still about freezing but a nice day for a ride.
we went over to some woods about a mile away and went through the trails, some were hard to find with some snow and trees that have come down but we managed to find our way through, the horses are better at finding the trails and can sure pick the ones that lead home.
Most of it was walking because of the footing but got in a couple of slow trots. 3 miles.
Celeste, I had my winter coat on but did not have to zip it up as it was such a nice day.:wink:


----------



## gunslinger

gingerscout said:


> I got another ride in today, I downloaded an app for my phone to measure my distance come to find out it won't work without a wifi connection.. so it didn't measure my distance only the time, what good was that..lol


I hate it when that happens! I see a Garmin in your future!


----------



## Celeste

DH rode with me for another short ride today. We rode 2.8 miles. It was a quiet, peaceful ride through the woods trail. That brings me up to 4.9 miles for the year which is just under 5 miles more than I had ridden by this time last year. 

It was about 59 degrees. I did wear a jacket and some warm pants and a hat, but I didn't freeze!


----------



## MrsKD14

I forgot to measure distance [emoji53] but we had a lovely ride nonetheless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eole

It's fun to see everyone's pictures, some awesome scenery. My bucket list riding destinations is getting longer.

Rode Buttercup today. We kept making traces in the arena before the next snowfall but after 15 minutes, she started acting up. So we headed out on trail and then she was all business, a real freight train! She prefered deep snow to packed snowmobile trails. 45 minutes of steep hills and she wasn't even damp under the saddle.

Celeste, dealing with the cold: human bodies adapt amazingly well. In the fall, 50F will have me freeze to death and bundle in triple layers.. Same 50F in the spring and I'm getting naked! 
Also, the right clothing is the answer. My boots and jacket are rated for minus 40C Nothing makes you hate winter more than being underdressed.

You can see the fenced arena, down on the left of the picture, it's the only flat area on my land.


----------



## egrogan

Beautiful Eole! You've got a much deeper snowpack than us.


----------



## jamesqf

Eole said:


> Celeste, dealing with the cold: human bodies adapt amazingly well. In the fall, 50F will have me freeze to death and bundle in triple layers.. Same 50F in the spring and I'm getting naked! .


Also, a lot of people don't let themselves adapt to the cold, or to the heat in summer. They keep their houses heated to 75F or more in winter, then use A/C to keep them at 65 F in summer. Or less: last place I worked in the Bay Area was so cold inside that I had to wear sweaters & a fleece jacket in midsummer.


----------



## MrsKD14

2.45 miles today [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild Heart

I just love coming on here to look at all the different scenery. Especially when the photo is take through the horses ears. Makes my day! :loveshower:


----------



## ManicMini

SO and I saddled up and decided to head out to the wilderness known as the back 40. We enjoyed the ride and were thrilled with the way the horses handled powering up steep banks and being exceptionally well mannered today.


----------



## MrsKD14

Wild Heart said:


> I just love coming on here to look at all the different scenery. Especially when the photo is take through the horses ears. Makes my day! :loveshower:



Me too! Especially since I work in a windowless cubicle. Lol 

I read a quote somewhere that said, "The wind of Heaven is that which blows between a horse's ears." I agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseternalangel

ManicMini said:


> SO and I saddled up and decided to head out to the wilderness known as the back 40. We enjoyed the ride and were thrilled with the way the horses handled powering up steep banks and being exceptionally well mannered today.


I love how you're following a loose but tacked up horse in your photos! No rider to be seen!

:wink:


----------



## Zexious

Manic--That looks like such a fun place to ride! <3


----------



## MrsKD14

Just got in a quick three miles! In 44 minutes! Mind you, I'm not going for speed right now, just fitness at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egrogan

Weather was nice today so we got out and followed the deer paths for a little bit. The footing is still questionable so we unfortunately had to stick to riding laps around the sunniest fields where the ice is mostly gone. Still felt good to get out for a few minutes though.









*Total 2015 miles: 3.91*


----------



## Eagle Child

I've spent my morning with Journey and rode her around a good bit, too. The weather is very spring-like here today. All the horses in turnout are really frisky. Journey was a doll, as usual. I may be meeting Evilamc soon. We are practically neighbors! 

I have been realizing how incredibly blessed I am to have my horse and my wish for myself for this new year is to ride her more. Egrogan, your reference to your journal and reading it has really helped me. I'm going to spend the rest of the winter going a little further each day around the barn property and country road, then when spring gets here we will be ready for the trails again. I can do this!


----------



## ChitChatChet

You guys are just killing me.

I have got a new horse to ride this year.

Gotta do a bit of recovery and then I will be back in the saddle.... can't wait!


----------



## egrogan

Eagle Child said:


> I've spent my morning with Journey and rode her around a good bit, too. The weather is very spring-like here today. All the horses in turnout are really frisky. Journey was a doll, as usual. I may be meeting Evilamc soon. We are practically neighbors!
> 
> I have been realizing how incredibly blessed I am to have my horse and my wish for myself for this new year is to ride her more. Egrogan, your reference to your journal and reading it has really helped me. I'm going to spend the rest of the winter going a little further each day around the barn property and country road, then when spring gets here we will be ready for the trails again. I can do this!


Awww...Eagle Child, you're making me blush  I'm so happy that my experience with Isabel has been helpful to you! A little further each day is completely possible. You CAN do it! Keep checking in here to let us know how it's going. And of course pictures when you can!


----------



## kenda

Gorgeous day here in the PNW. Got out for a ride this afternoon. Rya was mostly excellent, even went on the buckle for the last km home or so.


2016-1-9: 6.6 km
Total: 11.2 km


----------



## kenda

Benefit of having a riding partner on the trails: Photos that show more than just ears!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Yesterday my friend Donna was visiting and the weather wasn't bad (especially compared to today). Donna doesn't ride much so we did a small 3.3 mile ride. Fiddler spooked in place on me twice yesterday both times because of my wonderful dog. Fiddler really doesn't like Freddy and doesn't trust her any further than he can see her which is what caused the second spook.

The route









The pecan orchard at the end of my road.


















5.06 miles for the year.


----------



## ThunderingHooves

It poured down on us on Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday. Thanks to the rain I didn't get to ride. Things dried up enough today that I took Jinxx out for a ride on the main road. We did another 2.5 miles. So the new total is 5.5 miles for the year. It was a pretty relaxing ride for the most part, although my neighbor was really ticking me off since they can't figure out to slow down when people are on the road and it's not ok to shoot your rifle towards a road. I also realized that I will probably die if I ever moved anywhere other than AZ. 100+ degrees I'm fine with, but 40 or less and I'm freezing :lol: Jinxx is so fat and fuzzy he really couldn't care about it.

Of course here are some pics. Sorry about some being so blurry. I got a new phone and realized after I got done riding I still had the protective film over the back of the phone :icon_rolleyes:
(Jinxx looks super excited for his ride :lol














The mountain in the background here is called Table Top (looks more flat in person.)


----------



## QOS

Lovely pictures! Dawn, you must have been riding next to a total fricktard - what a goober. Wish you could have come to Texas instead of Florida!

I didn't get to go riding last week - I got sick at the last minute and had to cancel. Ugh. I was sick as a dog and I barely saw Biscuit all week.

Hubby and I joined my cousin for a 7.5 mile ride today in beautiful weather. Gorgeous blue sky and it was 45 degrees when I left the house. It warmed up some. It was blustery/windy/cold/raining last night. It is generally never sloppy up on the bayou edges and it was today as it has rained so much. We came across a Renegade hoof boot and hubby got down and picked it up for me. I knew that my friend Jimmy had rode out there last week and he rides in Renegades. I called him and sure enough - it was his horse Brat's hoof boot!i

My horse was an angel on the ride - he did hit a canter a few times going up the little hills in the very back by the bayou (I think they are manmade hills from dregging the bayou) - I felt very balanced in my new Sharon Saare Saddle. It is amazing. I have also removed Biscuit's hoof boots he has worn for the most part of the past 5 years. He seemed to be moving better because of it. 

Took my puppy, Sister, with us. She is 10 months old and becoming a wonderful trail dog. I offered her a treat when we stopped and she hopped up and put her front paws on Biscuit's side. He never flinched. Some of you may remember that Biscuit is not fond of my friend's dog - he has tried to kick her, bite her and generally "dogs" her when Bella goes with us. I thought Biscuit disliked all dogs - not true...just Bella. She must have talked smack on his momma at one time. 

I called my friend and set up another ride for Thursday - hopefully I will not have to cancel on her again.


----------



## liltuktuk

Got in a 2.5 mile loop yesterday. It was raining, but my friend has a new gelding and she's been dying to get him out on the trails and the rode to see how he handles. He did great, was looking around a lot, but only spooked once and it was just a jump in place.

Amira on the other hand.... *sigh*. She was supposed to be setting an example as a trail horse, but she was spooking at nothing and being silly. I swear she does it on purpose.

I've decided I'm going to send Maverick for 30 days of training in the spring. Not sure to whom yet, I have a couple of options. There's a facility that trains ranch/trail horses nearby that is one option, and then the other is a local Amish man who is a friend of the family. I have some time to decide. I just want to get the basics put on him and the bucks out. Once he's past that point I can do the rest.

*Ride Miles: 2.5
Total 2016 Miles: 5.0
*


----------



## ThunderingHooves

Got another 2.25 miles in today, although Jinxx really tested his boundaries today. Everything went well until halfway through the ride. He then went into a bit of a bucking fit and then started rearing. I have no idea what got into him. He has never acted this way. I got off and worked with him. Mecate reins are a beautiful thing for this. He got worked pretty well and unfortunately ended up ripping out part of his tail while he was backing up.

Once I got back on him he was pretty good for the rest of the ride. The only thing I can think that might have been bothering him was his tooth since he just lost one and a new one is coming in. So we now have a total of 7.25 miles for the year.

And what is a post without a picture.


----------



## dbhrsmn

It got all the way up to around 30 degrees this afternoon so I got out and rode for a couple hours. we covered about 8 1/4 miles. Just rode out from home.









The BLM is grinding up trees to improve Sage Grouse habitat.










Doing their daily maintenance


----------



## egrogan

^^wow. Now THAT is some winter riding! Absolutely gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Seems like the Sage Grouse would rather them leave it alone.....grouses are scared of BIG Caterpillars...lol! WOW..it is gorgeous!

So glad you all are getting out and riding for me, so I have some pictures to see! My DH keeps inviting non-horse people to the house, so I have to keep cleaning it....
It is a beautiful, blue skied day here, so maybe I can get out and ride!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today the weather finally sort of cooperated, so I wanted to get Phin out. I had him tacked up when I got an upset phone call from MIL, saying she got a call from her cardiologist and needed to talk to all the family asap. So, I untacked Phin, tossed him back out and went over to deal with that. Luckily it was basically hysteria/attention-seeking on the part of my MIL.. so was able to return after about an hour and get Phin back out.

I expected him to be a bit up since he hasn't been worked in a couple weeks. What I didn't expect was for the ground to be the disaster it was, so I wasn't able to let Phin move his feet to try to settle his brain. Instead, he got more and more worked up, flipping his head, wanting to spin for home and almost falling down in the process. I finally got him to stand still for 3 seconds and then got the h*ll off.

So instead of a nice ride, I took a 3+ mile walk. Eventually he found his brain enough that I got on and off a couple times... but he was like sitting on a powder keg, and with the slimy footing it just wasn't worth it.











I didn't want to reward him by getting home and turning him back out, so untacked him, put his blanket back on and then went out to find scary things. Didn't have far to go as DH and the farrier were out working on the farrier's broken trailer (what a saga that has been).











That was watching the grinding off of rusty bolts.. noisy, sparks flying.. life is very hard. :icon_rolleyes: 

Tomorrow I plan to get him out again. I will hand walk him to the Sugarloaf if I have to, as the logging roads up that will be fine in terms of footing. What he needs is a good climb or 3.


----------



## Eagle Child

I took the afternoon off and got Journey out again today. It was sunny and 50 after some pretty frigid days and nights since last Saturday. We rode around the farm for a bit after going at a slow tiptoeing walk in the soupy arena. She was very cautious because she could feel the frozen ground still under the soupy inches of sand. The ground in the pasture near the arena was still frozen. Like you say, PH13, not good footing and she knew it. She stayed calm, but she walked really funny. LOL 

Still, I'm happy because we stayed out a little longer and went a little farther. She received a massage before and after and received a few soaked hay cubes for a snack. A good afternoon soaking up the sunshine with my girl. Who knows what the weather will do tomorrow???


----------



## Cathartes caballus

I watched this thread all last year and I think I want to try to participate this year. 

Pi and I went on our first trail ride of 2016 last week. It was bitterly cold over the holidays with lows around -20F and highs in the single digits, so I was happy when it warmed up to 15F in the afternoon long enough to go for a ride.

Pi had recently had his feet trimmed. I switched farriers and my new farrier took a lot of his heel and dead sole off (which he desperately needed - hence the reason I switched!) I was nervous he'd be sore, but he felt really good. We went on a longer ride than we'd been doing all winter and logged about 5.5 miles.

He got really fresh on the way back. I cantered him some when we were still pretty far from home - only where I knew the footing was good, of course. He would have liked to have galloped, but that just wasn't happening. 

At one point we went through a pair of posts (foot path opening in a fence) and he had to negotiate a gigantic bolder in the middle of it. It was probably poor judgement on my part to try to squeeze through; he had to sneak in to the left of the boulder and just about took me knee off on the left post. I still have a nice bruise. I couldn't put any weight on that leg for the next 2 miles or so, so cantering time was over for us. 

I had to shut him down a couple of times to remind him that I was in charge and if I said no then the answer was no. He was pretty well-behaved for how much energy he had and was really responsive to his new bit (first time on the trail with the new bit: an egg-butt, copper-mouth snaffle). 

We mostly just ride along the river straight out from where I keep him. Here is the view from that day:


----------



## Woodhaven

Cathartes, lovely picture, I would be saying to horse "no spooks to the left please"
One trail that I sometimes ride on is along a high river bank and I always say that to my horse.


----------



## Cathartes caballus

Woodhaven said:


> Cathartes, lovely picture, I would be saying to horse "no spooks to the left please"
> One trail that I sometimes ride on is along a high river bank and I always say that to my horse.


Thanks!

Pi is my first horse and I've only had him for about a year. I usually ride by myself just out of necessity. It took me awhile to decide that it would be safe to ride him on that part of the trail. Now we do it all the time.


----------



## horseboy1

We got a new horse, a 11 yo QH a couple of weeks ago. 











My other horse is 21 and having trouble when we go out for a ride. He's been so stiff the next day and had trouble hopping up into the trailer after the ride. 

My daughter and I rode for about an hour this evening. I forgot to take a pic! It was 67F today here in AZ. We have a wash nearby that we ride in, but it is flowing since we got a bunch of rain last week.

What apps do you use for tracking and do they run the battery down? I never really kept track of distance before.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I was on the 2015 trail rides threads. Posted three pictures even though I rode 552 miles and a week of some crazy riding in Wyoming!

I'll have to do better this year; at least with the picture taking. Or actually the posting of pictures....lol

This year, not a mile yet due to crap weather. One day 50 with mud so bad it can suck your boots off. The following day it will be 5 with ice,ice, and more ice.


----------



## liltuktuk

I was getting sick of it always being dark out when I get out of work and not being able to ride, so I said screw it and took the ponies for a trail ride in the dark last night. Rode Amira and ponied Maverick. Both were surprisingly well behaved, though Amira was annoyed that all we did was go back and forth on the driveway to the gas well a couple of times. Apparently not worth it in her opinion. :wink:

Maverick was full of himself since he's done nothing but eat and grow in the past 3 months, but overall he was a good boy and enjoyed some attention for once. Also, he's grown like a weed! I've been at least visiting him in the pasture and giving him some pets when I'm out, but hadn't noticed how big he'd gotten. Standing next to Amira he's got at least a good 3 inches on her now in height and is wider than her. He definitely inherited a quarter horse butt from whoever his parents were. He's still all legs though, and hasn't grown into his knees.

Either way, we got a whopping 0.5 miles in! But it was so worth it.









*Ride Miles: 0.5
Total 2016 Miles: 5.5
*


----------



## Oreos Girl

I took my horse for a walk last night. I had intended to ride after I got back from taking DH to physical therapy but he was late and I wanted to get dinner in the crock pot before I left. Well I was going to take puppy for a walk and decided to grab a horse too. I am doing this challenge that is 40 hours, 30 rides in 12 weeks time. Well the cows were still in the field last night when I got that far. He wasn't happy because at that point they are above his head and the dog was spooking them so they were running away. We got his head back and kept walking up the road. I got a good spot and lunged him some and worked on backing from the ground. This is where our holes are. He is so well trained that I tend to forget about needing the relationship/leadership of the ground work which is why I chose him for this challenge. Hopefully it will make a difference.


----------



## phantomhorse13

The weather has decided it is spring again (38F with no wind and the sun trying to peek out from behind a haze of clouds), so the ground is a disaster of melting snow and unfreezing ground.. but after yesterday, I felt I needed to work with Phin again. I planned to tack him up and start out on foot. Assuming he behaved himself and I could find somewhere with safe footing, I would get on. Otherwise, I was going to be talking another long walk. :icon_rolleyes:

As I feared, the ground was a mess. We walked across Alamar, down the road, and down the neighbor's driveway before I got to a grown-over gravel road that wasn't a slippery mess. Phin had been an angel, so I climbed aboard..








Woohoo! There is a brain!

The footing on the Sugarloaf was not what I was hoping, so I did a lot of hand walking. But better it be because of [email protected] footing than because the aliens stole his brain. :wink: I think I got off and on at least a half dozen times, and covered at least half the distance of our 7+ mile ride on my own (very wet) feet - didn't occur to me to put my waterproof shoes on. Duh. :icon_rolleyes:






































I figured if I was on the ground, I may as well jog in as many places as I could. WHY on earth do people jog on purpose?! I thought perhaps I might die. I think Phin was laughing at me, though he was very careful not to step on me as I jogged slower and slower.

When we got back, I thought I would let Mia out to run around while we took a quick walk around the property. While he wasn't all that spooky today, it just seemed like a good idea. I let Mia out via the porch door, which set Sonnet to yowling (not fair the dog gets to go out and poor cat is stuck inside). Phin was fascinated by the noise...











I would have loved to know what he was thinking!! :rofl:


2016 mileage
...
1/14 phin 3.84 miles 186 ft climb 2.7 mph 24F 53.26 total miles
1/15 phin 7.26 miles 1626 ft climb 3.2 mph 38F *60.52 total miles*


----------



## sarahfromsc

Looking through your horse's little white ears is like looking through my horse's little while ears. Love it!


----------



## ManicMini

I decided to brave a ride up a steep mountainside. As scared as I was, the view was worth it.


----------



## evilamc

Happy New Years everyone!!!!! I FINALLY got some miles in. Between my parents visiting, work and weather theres just been no time to ride. We've made SOOOOO much progress on my dog kennel/grooming shop though! I'm also an LLC now  I almost got fired from my current job over it haha.

My friend said she would slap me if I didnt ride today so I manned up and tacked up. Its been 17 days since we last rode. I was expecting a fire breathing demonchild horse...because hes had so much time off AND we were just riding away from the house. He tried to be silly likeeee twice as we went downt he drive way and then he was an angel! I put new leather latigos on my saddle too and this was my first ride since doing that. Whenever I was girthing up and would pull the nylon latigo's tighter (not even like TIGHT but just the motion on him) he wasnt happy. I don't think he liked how the nylon felt...with the new leather ones he didn't even pay attention to me tightening. Jax is so sensitive but I love that he "talks" to me when he doesn't like something.

Leaving the mudpit of his paddock. You can't see it but behind the barn I have a nice size gravel lot and thats where their hay is. So at least the WHOLE paddock isn't a mud pit 









Started off by taking him to his favorite grass circle









Happy pony munching









I on the other hand was cold









Anddd because hes cute









Since its wet out we just did a few circles around the little loop across from my house  I don't liek riding down the main road when its wet because its soooo busy!!

2.21 miles


----------



## egrogan

Snow, sleet, freezing rain here. Haven't ridden at all in a couple of weeks, and we added another half an inch of ice to our footing today so it may be awhile.

Keep the pictures coming everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lsdrider

^ I'm in the same situation ^

Arghhh!


----------



## Celeste

I got in a 1.8 mile ride this weekend. It was a bit soggy. All we really did was walk due to poor footing. That brings me up to a whomping 6.7 miles for the year. You gotta start somewhere.


----------



## horseboy1

My daughter and I are participating in a 2 day "bomb proofing" mounted police horse clinic this weekend. We had to walk the horses through a wall of fire, smoke bombs, walk around a police car with flashing lights, a police dog barking and sirens going off. Even more stuff tomorrow. All the horses did well. It was about 4 hours of riding, about 6 more tomorrow.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Phin out again today. Had been planning on a longish ride, knowing the weather was about to turn bad and then I would be away. He was back to his normal self and we left our place and wandered across Alamar with no issues. Crossed the road and were heading for the Sugarloaf when all of a sudden it sounded like we had stumbled into a bad action movie - round after round of gunfire, coming from behind the neighbor's barn!! :eek_color: :eek_color: :eek_color:

Phin was not too impressed with the noise and I have to say neither was I as I had no idea _who_ was shooting or in what direction. Hopped off when I got Phin to stand still and slowly crept around the barn to see what the heck was going on. Wasn't I floored to see 3 police cars!! Still not sure what was happening, I continued around the barn and was relieved to see targets set up. Of course my appearance with a horse caused a stir, so someone came over and explained what was going on. The police were running a firearm training exercise.

Seriously. You can't make this sh!t up!! :icon_rolleyes:






I didn't record during the automatic rifles as I was too busy holding my ears!! 

When they paused to move back from the targets, I got on Phin and headed for the Sugarloaf (and away from the shooting). While he was a bit more looky than normal, all things considered he did awesome. It still sounded like a war zone for the next 20 minutes or so, but knowing what was going on, it wasn't nearly so worrisome. And wasn't I proud when he was calm enough to want to drink at the stream!











Continued on and got to the logging road at the base of the Tomhicken.. and found trees down across both parts of the path. Pretty sure they were placed intentionally to keep the local kids and their ATVs off the private property. But this is exactly why I have been working on Phin with jumping.. he had no issue popping right over it when asked (I didn't like the ground so got off and led him over, but on a better day it would be a doable jump for sure).











Ironically, we didn't get too much farther up the trail and met a bunch of kids on ATVs. They were very polite, stopping immediately upon seeing me and turning their engines off. I was happy to go up and have Phin stand with them and chat for a bit. I also warmed them about the blocked path ahead, so they turned around and went back where they came. That allowed Phin to "chase" them, which he thought was great fun.

The rest of the ride was thankfully uneventful, other than having to do a lot of weaving around icy puddles. But that is a good way to practice leg cues. At this rate, taking him to his first limited distance ride will seem like a vacation to him! :wink:





























I was super proud of how he handled himself today. :loveshower:

2016 mileage
...
1/15 phin 7.26 miles 1626 ft climb 3.2 mph 38F 60.52 total miles
1/17 phin 18.29 miles 2383 ft climb 5.0 mph 24F *78.81 total miles*


----------



## Cathartes caballus

It was windy this afternoon but it was relatively warm and sunny (33F). Pi and I went riding with a friend and her gelding. She was late, so we spent a little time working on standing patiently and doing some warm up next bends.

My friend had trouble with her horse right away. She's been riding him bareback and bridleless lately. He was really good at it at the end of the summer, but he hasn't been ridden much throughout the winter and he had some attitude straight out of the gate. He was really picky about which way we went on the trail and didn't want to go through the deeper snow where it had drifted up onto the maintained trail. Ironically, his disobedience got him stuck belly-deep in some snow and my friend had to get off him and walk him out. (I talked her into putting a headstall and a bit back on him for next time!)

We had planned on going on a longer ride, but her horse's antics caused us to take a shorter route. It was probably for the best, anyway. Pi was feeling a bit fresh and with the wind and the other horse acting up he was wound pretty tight and spooked several times. 

Since he was so forward I knew he was going to try to run home, so I shortened my reins when we turned around and rode him on the bit so I could shut him down quickly if I needed to. He has a head-tossing problem that we've been working through, and usually his response to contact would be to toss his head. I was pleasantly surprised when he gave to the bit and collected and offered me a very nice, slow, collected rack to ride home in. 

3.44 miles today, 10.44 miles this year. No pictures on account of full-of-themselves horses.


----------



## Woodhaven

I haven't been out for a ride for a week or so, husband had some minor surgery and medical app'ts and also we had snow, then rain, then freezing with some more snow so it is difficult to know where the ice is under the snow. Right now just walking is pretty slippy in places so I am going to wait until the ground conditions improve before trying to go out.


----------



## Woodhaven

Phantom, just curious about the picture of your horse drinking and what appears to be a strap going to the reins, is that strap hooked from the saddle to the reins to keep them in place if you are not holding on to them?
Also there is another strap that looks like it is over the withers, (with bells??). What is that strap for? Is it for a chest strap?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Woodhaven said:


> Phantom, just curious about the picture of your horse drinking and what appears to be a strap going to the reins, is that strap hooked from the saddle to the reins to keep them in place if you are not holding on to them?
> Also there is another strap that looks like it is over the withers, (with bells??). What is that strap for? Is it for a chest strap?


The strap I am holding is just attached to the reins. Its basically a cheater strap that allows me to use a shorter overall rein but still allows the horse to get his head down enough to drink or eat without me having to lay on his neck to keep the reins in my hand. 

The strap over the withers is the top part of my breast collar. The bells are to inform wildlife of our approach as well as any humans I might come across on trail (esp hunters). It's amazing how people ignore the sound of hoofbeats yet pay attention to Santa! :wink:












Hope your weather and footing improves. I wouldn't be riding in that mess either.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Saturday I hauled over to a friend's house. She loaded her horse in my trailer and we went to a dirt road a couple of miles from her house. Riding out Bekka and her horse Wedgie.









We rode to the Ocmulgee River. You can see it is still in flood stage.









Fiddler's pretty head.









Bekka, her dog Toto, and Wedgie. Really her dog is named Darby but it looks like Toto.








We rode out to the river and back and then down another dirt road for a little while. We did 5.8 miles. Total for the year is 11.9. This is the map of our route.


----------



## sarahfromsc

Phantom, I use bells too. When in a long trot my horse listens to bells and picks a rhythm and settles in. Plus the dear, runners, and turkey hear us a-coming. 

I like them as well. Kinda of cheery actually.


----------



## MrsKD14

sarahfromsc said:


> Phantom, I use bells too. When in a long trot my horse listens to bells and picks a rhythm and settles in. Plus the dear, runners, and turkey hear us a-coming.
> 
> I like them as well. Kinda of cheery actually.



Hehe I just joined the "Santa's bells" group too. I made some rhythm beads in a pretty turquoise and black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsdrider

lsdrider said:


> ^ I'm in the same situation ^
> 
> Arghhh!


I'm living vicariously thru you guys's videos and pictures. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## ManicMini

My riding buddy and I set off on an adventure today without destination in mind. At times, I feel my horse tense up and feed off his nerves and in turn he feeds off of mine. It can quickly turn into a vicious cycle of us both spooking each other. Today my RB took us on a bomb proofing route (bomb proofing for me as well). We did pretty well all things considered, our only hiccups were an inconsiderate jerk who was so close my horse was angrily switching his tail and hitting the car! The other being some curious horses that ran up to check our horses out. 

The palomino horse in the herd did a sliding stop into the hotwire. The palomino that was zapped let out an ear splitting shriek that spooked my horse so bad he lost his brain. After a 10 yard sprint he regained his composure and went along quietly. After surviving the inconsiderate driver and the screeching palomino, my rein broke 100ft from my horse's pasture. Luckily I had brought a lead rope with me but being within sight of home, he went straight to his pasture and stood quietly waiting for me to dismount. I think slowly but surely that with help from my RB and her amazing, unflappable mare, that Ransom and I are becoming brave together.


----------



## Eole

I rode both mares this week end. Alizé yesterday, just a loop through the maple bush in deep snow. 
Longer ride on Buttercup this morning, same deep snow trail, then on a private road. It was an icy bottom so we turned around. She was jigging heading home, we had to "discuss" a lot to get her to walk. The dog came along, she loves it!

Total 2016: 10km


----------



## MrsKD14

Eole said:


> I rode both mares this week end. Alizé yesterday, just a loop through the maple bush in deep snow.
> Longer ride on Buttercup this morning, same deep snow trail, then on a private road. It was an icy bottom so we turned around. She was jigging heading home, we had to "discuss" a lot to get her to walk. The dog came along, she loves it!
> 
> Total 2016: 10km



So pretty!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horseboy1

I took some video of the "bomb proofing"clinic we were in. It's not easy taking video on horseback. We rode for about 6 hours today. It was in the upper 60s here in Tucson.

https://vimeo.com/152111593


----------



## phantomhorse13

horseboy1 said:


> I took some video of the "bomb proofing"clinic we were in. It's not easy taking video on horseback. We rode for about 6 hours today. It was in the upper 60s here in Tucson.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/152111593



As I sat watching your video and admiring how well behaved your horse was, my poor dog suddenly sat up and started _howling_.. singing along with the police siren!!







Apparently Mia needs some bomb proofing.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## liltuktuk

Got a 5 mile ride in yesterday with Amira, mostly on the roads. I unfortunately discovered that her hip that got all out of whack last fall has caused her to be really weak on that side and we need to do some major muscle building work, so its off to the arena we go tonight so I can get some more ride time in. I'm hoping with some additional riding time, lots of stretching, and continued chiro visits every month she'll be back in shape by the time real riding season hits. She's going to be bored to death trotting circles in the arena, but such is life. I couldn't believe how weak she was on one diagonal compared to the other when trotting out on trail.

*Ride Miles: 5.0
Total 2016 Miles: 10.5
*


----------



## horseboy1

phantomhorse13 said:


> As I sat watching your video and admiring how well behaved your horse was, my poor dog suddenly sat up and started _howling_.. singing along with the police siren!!
> 
> 
> Apparently Mia needs some bomb proofing.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



Our dogs did about the same thing. They came running into the room barking when I played the video and the sirens started. There was a service dog there that was in the car barking like crazy. 

I just got my horse 2 weeks ago. At first both our horses were really nervous. To start with, they had all of us do some formation practices, marching in 2's, and they seem to calm down. Keep them too busy to think. My daughter's horse took a while to get used to the wall of flames before he would go over it.  One horse tried to sniff the flames! :shock: 

We figured the clinic would help the horses (and rider) when we are out on the trails.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Horseboy1, are you in the Northwood Horsemanship challenge? I think I saw that video posted there too.

Because of the Northwood challenge which is to complete 40 hours of horsemanship and 30 rides in just 12 weeks on/with 1 horse, I went and played with Fiddler again today. I spent a long time grooming him and then did some groundwork in the front yard. I got on to get one of my rides in and rode for about 10 minutes. We just went up the road and back about 0.25 miles. It was very windy.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Over Xmas break, we did trail ride with Lawton Stables in Hilton Head, Island that takes you through the lovely Sea Pine reserves with lakes and lots of trees and easy trail paths. Horses were very calm, almost sedate, and very easy to ride. I didn't take pics on the trail (too busy enjoying the view and the ride itself) and all ages enjoyed, highly recommend!


----------



## Roux

I'm baaaaccckkkkk!!!! Did you miss me? Do you even remember me?!?

Introducing my new trail buddy :loveshower:


















She met the horses when she was just 6 days old!



















Anyway... I sold Roux a few months ago for 2.5x what I bought him for. He is living on a large ranch north west of me now. He is being using for some light ranching and hunting but he had four girls who will love on him too. It was bittersweet. 

I have been riding Gus on Sundays and doing English lessons with him and that has been awesome. And now that the baby is a little older and can be without me for more than two hours at a time I am hoping to get in some trail miles soon. 
Gus is doing well (he is 17) and has been a little lame on and off for a year on his front knee. We think it is arthritis but he is managing it ok. 

I am also in the market for a trail mule and will hopefully be bringing one home soon and getting more miles there also! 

Doubt I will get anywhere close to my 600 mile record but thats ok! 

Missed you guys!!


----------



## gunslinger

Yes, I missed you too! It would be hard on me should I have to find a new home for Miss Lacy or either of the boys......so I certainly understand the bitter sweet part.....

Glad you're back....I'd love to have a nice gaited mule to ride......

If you've never been.....Mule Day – Columbia, Tennessee – Maury County | Mule Day – Columbia, Tennessee – Maury County

This is a huge mule event.....

I'm hoping to ride in the parade this year.....we'll see.

Congratulation on the new riding buddy! She's beautiful!


----------



## evilamc

I saddled up Jax and decided to see how the roads were! Figured I'd pretty much have them to myself with all the snow 




























We only had a few cars pass us, one extremely rude guy who decided to tell me how stupid I am for riding because his car doesn't stop well.....We didn't make it very far though lol!

After I got back we decided to take the Viking down the road to DH's uncles house..they ended up not being home lol oh well!

So let the dogs out to play in the front yard...Raynor kept face planting while Dandylion was smart and stayed in the tire tracks.









2.3 miles, 4.51 for the year


----------



## Woodhaven

A friend came over and picked us up and took us over to her place as she has an indoor arena so our "trail ride" was indoors, hope that counts.
I turned my mare out in the arena to have a roll in the lovely sand and maybe kick up her heels a bit before riding as she hasn't been ridden in a couple of weeks.
She turned into a whirling dervish, bucking a sunfishing and I thought to myself, this old soul is going to climb on that flying, bucking equine, but when we tacked up she was her usual sensible self and we had a good workout. We are going back tomorrow for another ride.
The ground is frozen here and some snow with ice under it so it's hard to ride outside much now.


----------



## Jan1975

Roux said:


> I'm baaaaccckkkkk!!!! Did you miss me? Do you even remember me?!?
> 
> Introducing my new trail buddy :loveshower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She met the horses when she was just 6 days old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... I sold Roux a few months ago for 2.5x what I bought him for. He is living on a large ranch north west of me now. He is being using for some light ranching and hunting but he had four girls who will love on him too. It was bittersweet.
> 
> I have been riding Gus on Sundays and doing English lessons with him and that has been awesome. And now that the baby is a little older and can be without me for more than two hours at a time I am hoping to get in some trail miles soon.
> Gus is doing well (he is 17) and has been a little lame on and off for a year on his front knee. We think it is arthritis but he is managing it ok.
> 
> I am also in the market for a trail mule and will hopefully be bringing one home soon and getting more miles there also!
> 
> Doubt I will get anywhere close to my 600 mile record but thats ok!
> 
> Missed you guys!!


I love those pics, especially of the horses and baby greeting each other. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Oreos Girl

We did miss you Roux, congrats on the new trail partner.


----------



## ImagineCorgis

Had a lovely scenic winter trail this month. Straight to McDonalds!


----------



## Cathartes caballus

I'd been planning to go out this afternoon all week. I had the time and the weather was supposed to be nice. Naturally that all changed by the time this afternoon came around, but I decided to stick to the plan, anyway. It was about 15F and cloudy, but at least the wind wasn't blowing.

Pi seemed up for a ride. He stood nice in his cross ties. I just put them up and trained him to use them last week. It's so I can tie him under cover where the floor is relatively dry but where he doesn't have to face the wall. Facing the wall makes him anxious and he paws and chews on the wood. He likes facing out in the cross ties better.










He followed me right to the gate, as usual. I couldn't get a good picture of him because he wouldn't let me walk away without trying to follow.










He started giving me attitude almost as soon as I got on him, though. I pointed him to the trail head and he walked a short distance then balked. I tried to work him through it, but he would go any direction but toward the trail. It made me pretty unhappy and was a bad way to start a ride. I could have picked a fight with him, but the footing was really icy and not the greatest for a fight and he was already crow hopping a bit and wringing his tail. So we turned and walked through the corrals and entered the trail from a different direction.

Really, he was okay for most of the ride. We stuck to the bike path, which had been cleared, because the footing was just so icy. He tried balking on me in at least one other place, but since we were on the pavement I wasn't afraid to argue with him and pushed him past it. He didn't try it again and was a lot more responsive to leg cues after that.

I did have to pay attention for the first mile or so. He was looking for an excuse to turn and run home, which was annoying, but as long as I stayed with him really good he stepped out nice at a good pace in the right direction.

I had planned on only a short ride of 3 miles or so, but since he had attitude I decided to make it longer. We rode all the way down into the river bottoms where he became suddenly spooky. He's not generally a spooky horse, but he spooked hard when a man and his dog appeared on the trail coming from the other direction. He turned and tried to bolt home. I caught him and turned him back around and we walked nicely past the man and his dog. I'm not convinced it was a real spook and not an excuse to try to run home. We encountered another man running his dogs in the same area and one actually approached us and Pi was fine. But that was after we had started to head home. So...

The walk home was mostly uneventful. There were a few places where he wanted to canter and I made him walk or gait. Most of the time he was pretty responsive and tried to listen, but he did get frustrated and crow hop on me once.










I often see bald eagles in this spot along the river.









On the hill overlooking the river bottoms.









Down in the cottonwoods in the river bottoms.









Not the most relaxing ride. Or the warmest. The wind was in our face coming home. I found myself riding defensively a lot to compensate for Pi's unpredictable behavior in icy conditions. 

6.73 miles today
17.17 miles this year


----------



## kenda

Got Rya out for a ride this afternoon, it didn't start out pretty as she would really rather have stayed with her buddies, but I'm pretty proud of how I worked through it. Then the rest of the ride was almost faultless with lots of challenges, bikes, dogs on the ground, dogs in strollers? But she was pretty darn good for all that so we stopped in the last field before home for a reward snack


----------



## kenda

Forgot to add my distance


2016-01-23: 3.5 km
Total: 14.7 km


----------



## Celeste

It got up to 48 degrees today, so I put on about a million layers of clothes and went for a ride. One of my friends from work came and rode with me. She hasn't ridden in 30 years so we made it a short slow ride. She actually did really well.

Today 3.2 miles

Total 9.9 miles.


----------



## egrogan

kenda said:


> Got Rya out for a ride this afternoon, it didn't start out pretty as she would really rather have stayed with her buddies, but I'm pretty proud of how I worked through it. Then the rest of the ride was almost faultless with lots of challenges, bikes, dogs on the ground, dogs in strollers? But she was pretty darn good for all that so we stopped in the last field before home for a reward snack


That's awesome Kenda-quite a lot for you to ride through!! I have yet to encounter dogs and bikers in our woods but worry about what will happen...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven

Good for you Celeste.
I rode at a friend's today in her indoor arena, it was 27F and as it was indoors and out of the wind we didn't have to wear coats.


----------



## horseboy1

My daughter and I rode 5 miles today in the Saguaro National Park. It got up to 66F today. You can see snow on one of the peaks of the Rincon Mts.


----------



## QOS

I finally was able to get in some rides. Two weeks ago tomorrow I rode with The Big Sandy Trail. It is about 60 miles from here. I rode with my friend Cherie...we haven't rode together since the end of 2014 so it has been a while. The trail is mostly flat, a few little turns and a loop at the end. Sister, my little heeler went with me. Biscuit was an angel...15.2 miles

This past weekend we went to Rustic Sky Horse Camp in the Kisatchie Forest - Melder, Louisiana. We rode 9.4 miles - some pretty wet and sloppy - some dry areas. We rode "The Fingers" which had some steep areas. Sunday we rode in "The Valley of the Dolls" and other trails for a total of 10.3 miles. Again some steep areas but mostly just nice. 

It was very cold this weekend - Sunday morning Sarge was tacked and tied up and suddenly just freaked out rearing up - crashing into the little pen attached to the row of stalls and breaking it. He ended up on the ground and stayed there. Oh my stars. He got up when hubby said to get up. He was taught to stay down until commanded to get up. Thank God he wasn't injured. Evidently he was asleep and the dog was walking behind the row of stalls and startled him.  Scared me to death. Barry rode him and he was just fine. 

Hoping to start riding during the week and the weekend. I need to get Biscuit in better shape!

Jan 10 - 7.5 miles
Jan 12 - 15.2 miles
Jan 23 - 9.5 miles 
Jan 24 - 10.5 miles

Total of 41.7

Hoping to ride that much very month!!


----------



## MrsKD14

In a forgetful moment, I accidentally posted this weekend's trails in the 2015 thread! Lol so I'm moving our little adventure over here. 

I took Chance to his first ACTHA ride. He was such a good boy and came home with a fourth place, a third place, and a judge's pick. Not sure that it was exactly my cup of tea, but we still had fun camping nonetheless. That was a first for him too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantomhorse13

Loving all the pics people have posted. I spent a week in Florida and got a lot of saddle time.. hope to post later today or tomorrow. With pics, of course.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Last week was my second trip down to Florida. I flew down Wednesday and we headed to the ride site Thursday. Got everyone vetted in with no issue to ride Friday and Saturday LDs.











Took Fluffy and Brimstone out on a brief pre-ride to make sure her new breastcollar was adjusted correctly, had the ride meeting and dinner, and went to bed.

The predicted rain started overnight and it was still pouring come morning. I am not sure there is anything more miserable than tacking up in the rain. At least the temp wasn't too bad imo (about 58F), but it was quite breezy and the Floridians seemed to think it was quite cold. The sandy footing held up well despite all the wet.











The first round of rain ended about a mile from the end of the first loop. That sounds like a good thing, but the sun coming out just as we came into the hold with the big horses was not the most ideal thing in terms of helping them pulse quickly. And the black clouds and thunder in the distance made it very clear that the sun was not going to last. Fluffy was rather agitated in the hold, which isn't like her.. soon figured out it was the storm she was reacting to! Took us a bit longer than expected to get her pulse to settle (it would be down, then jump up with the thunder, then fall again), but the storm didn't affect her appetite! 

It was storming badly as we headed back out for the second loop:










Fluffy was not real impressed with heading out of camp in the storm, and realistically who could blame her. What kind of idiot intentionally rides away from shelter and into a storm? :icon_rolleyes: I ride with a heart rate monitor, and it was fascinating to watch it, as it would be steady, then spike up 30-40 bpm, it would thunder, then her rate would be back to normal. This happened over and over, and _every_ time I heard thunder within a second of the heartrate spike. Can't tell me animals don't react to storms. We found out later that it hailed just north of the ride and a tornado went just to the south!! 







Yet again, the rain ended just as we were coming into camp at the finish, but without the added help of the storm, Fluffy pulsed down with no issues. We wound up placing 3rd & 4th, which was a total surprise. 


The next morning, it was Duroc and Teabuscuit's turn. Temperatures had plummeted overnight and it was actually _snowing_ when we got up. It wasn't sticking, but it caused quiet a stir. There was also a wickedly strong, ice-cold wind, resulting in a real feel of low 30s. I found it amazing to see the quantity of people wearing what appeared to be full snow suits!!











There were a lot of entries that day (47!!), so we were not sure how Duroc would be at the start. We warmed up for a long time, with me trying to get him to relax. We managed to find a good spot to slip into for the start, so we weren't stuck with the people running out of camp but were able to maintain a forward pace (which is the best thing for Duroc's brain). We jumped a half dozen deer not a mile out of camp just as he had started to settled down, but I stayed on and got him settled back down fairly quickly.











The hold was the biggest clusterf&ck ever. Management had delayed the start of the LD, thinking it would keep us and the 50s from getting to the hold at the same time.. wrong. Everyone showed up at the same time and the vets were totally overwhelmed. We waited _30 minutes_ in line between the time their pulses were taken and the time the vet did the exam. Luckily our trailer was nearby, so we just brought the blankets, hay and mashes to the line so the horses could eat and be warm there.

Before we knew it, it was time for the second loop:











The last loop rode very nicely, though some places were of course still wet. It had warmed up to a balmy 41, but the wind never quit so the real feel stayed in the 30s.







In the end we placed 7th, which was quite an accomplishment in a field of 47!



2016 mileage
...
1/22 fluffy 1.16 miles 3 ft climb 3.8 mph 48F 80.81 total miles
1/22 fluffy 26.20 miles 120 ft climb 8.6 mph 58F 107.01 total miles
1/23 duroc 1.44 miles 3 ft climb 3.4 mph 35F 108.45 total miles
1/23 duroc 26.19 miles 122 ft climb 8.9 mph 35F *134.64 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

On Sunday, we got out for a short ride so I could see some of the local trails.





























I also hopped on Brim for a bit when we got back, as I had never ridden him.











On Tuesday, I got a chance to ride for some big-name, international-level endurance riders. I rode a lovely mare named Indy, who is already a 100 mile horse:










While I personally have no interest in FEI (international) competition, it is always awesome to see how people do things. It was great to be able to ask questions about their training techniques, etc. Also got to ride in a Podium saddle, which was a first. Liked the saddle but hated the Cloud stirrups. I had been wondering about those, as they are the Cool New Thing.. but now I know I prefer my boring old EZ Rides. :wink:

After I got back to the farm, I went out on a training ride with the farm owner as I wanted to try a different bit on Duroc.











I came home yesterday, back to cold and snow with a nasty crust. :icon_rolleyes:


2016 mileage
...
1/24 fluffy 6.22 miles 46 ft climb 6.0 mph 39F 140.86 total miles
1/26 indy 11.15 miles 141 ft climb 8.2 mph 64F 152.01 total miles
1/26 duroc 6.47 miles 46 ft climb 5.1 mph 73F *158.48 total miles*


----------



## Eagle Child

Dawn, your adventures are just amazing! What a life! 

I have been enjoying spending time with Journey and the other horses during snowmageddon 2016. No riding since the warm week after Christmas, but hope to ride a little this weekend. 

I do have something very fun to report to this thread, however. On Tuesday I met Evilamc! :loveshower:She is a total sweetheart! She's full of energy and one tough, brave little cookie. My new hero. So glad to have been able to spend time with her.


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh you'll be riding Journey with me in no time  So fun to have met a forum member!!!


----------



## Celeste

It was a beautiful sunny day. It was almost 60 degrees outside. DH and I rode for 2.7 miles. The woods were beautiful in a brown, winter kind of way. I couldn't get one of those cute little "through the perky ears" photos because every time I got the camera out, my girl had to look back at me. 
Total for the year: 12.6 miles. Its a start.


----------



## sarahfromsc

Finally a decent day! A whopping 3.3 miles....lolol


----------



## dbhrsmn

It has been fairly warm (low 40s) the last few days so I decided to get out for a couple rides, before the snow and cold moves in again. Thursday I got out on Champ and rode just over 9 miles. 


















On Friday I got out on PC and rode about 8.5 miles. 





































This is the most I have been able to ride in January in a while. I have gone just over 40 miles. The forecast is saying 1-3 feet of snow over the next couple days so it may be a while before I can get out again. I'm ready for spring!


----------



## phoenix

This is weekend has been unseasonably warm so we hit the trails yesterday and we're headed out tody too.

Yesterday was fun, we had no time constraints, we usually do, so we took a long trail and stopped in various spots to let the horses relax.


----------



## egrogan

Thought today was finally going to be the day to get in a _real _ride. The ice covering the barn's parking lot- which we have to be able to cross to get to the trails- had finally melted, and it was warm today (about 40*F). I ran into an instructor at the barn who wanted to take one of the lesson horses out for a mental health day, so out we went.

Unfortunately, while the footing looked great, it was actually really slick and the horses were sliding all over. While there was grass on top, under the grass, I guess it was still pretty hard and solid, and the horses were not very comfortable. We took a short walk, about a half mile loop, and left it at that.

Looks like it should have been nice footing, right?









Grumpy ears being passed by boss mare 









*Total 2015 miles: 4.42*


----------



## phoenix

This morning we took almost the same route as yesterday, a little shorter because phoenix was having a very anxious day for some reaston, definitely an off day for him. We did maybe 6 mile yesterday and around 4.5 today. Overall a great weekend.

Total 2016: 13 miles.


----------



## Celeste

It turned out to be a beautiful day here in Georgia. It got up to 70 degrees. I had already planned to ride with my daughter-in-law this afternoon. My friend Donna texted me and asked if I could ride this morning. So I said yes. 
Donna and I rode 4.5 miles. The Psycho Princess was being a little bit smarty pants about wanting to hurry back home. She didn't break gait, but she was pulling on the bit. 

We got back and my daughter-in-law was already there waiting. I helped her saddle up her horse and after Donna left, we took off again. We rode 2.9 miles. The Princess was less anxious to hurry home. Perhaps there might have been another rider waiting? lol. It did her good.

So my total today was 7.4. That brings me up to 20 miles for the year. 

The sorrel horse is Donna's horse. My daughter-in-law is on the appaloosa. 
And the Princess finally found her happy ears.

Oh, and this old woman is tired now.


----------



## gunslinger

Finally, a second ride for 2016. GF and I along with six others rode out of Lost Creek Horse camp at Gee Creek state park.. near the Gee Creek Wilderness In Polk County TN.

The day started cold, below freezing but by mid afternoon it was mid 60's, blue sky, and a near perfect day for riding.

We rode 20.3 miles.....


----------



## Eole

*Horseboy*: beautiful pictures. Your daughter looks like a good rider and I love her horse.

*Dbhrsmn* (did I get that right?) Spectacular scenery! 
*Celeste*: going out a second time cooled PP's brain? I should try that with BC. I envy the T-Shirt part...

Two short rides this week end. Took Buttercup out yesterday. She plowed the trail in 3 feet of snow and steep hills. She was a bit too eager on the way back, we had to discuss speed-control, and not too careful on the steep descents. I had her work in the arena when we got home.

I took Alizé today on the same trail; she was breathing hard on the hills and was glad when we stopped for pictures.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Phin out today, though as I suspected the footing was less than ideal to start with and quickly went to h#ll as the temps rose into the 50s! I was riding in a tshirt in the snow. Yet again, I was on foot walking all the slimy downhills but figured any saddle time is better than none. Got out with my SIL, but Gisele was a handful as she hasn't been out in a couple months.

Nothing so pretty as untouched snow:











It was fascinating to see all the animal tracks.. lots and lots of deer, but also some fox and coyote too:











That hill in the distance is the Sugarloaf, which is where a lot of my view pics come from (home is on the far side of it):


























On the way home, we stopped to see Gina's mom.. Phin wasn't quite sure what to make of parading up someone's driveway!











2016 mileage
...
1/26 duroc 6.47 miles 46 ft climb 5.1 mph 73F 158.48 total miles
1/31 phin 12.52 miles 1655 ft climb 3.4 mph 53F *171.00 total miles*


----------



## QOS

Dawn, that sounds like a great time!! LOL wish Florida was a little closer! 

Loved all the pictures.

I got out for a ride today with my cousin and my dog , Sister. We saw 2 hogs - one was pretty dang big. We rode 6.63 miles - Biscuit seemed a little gimpy after riding for a while. He was moving slowwwwwwwwwwww. We did run into some hogs today - 2 of them - one looked pretty dang big!

























1/10 7.5 miles
1/12 15.07 miles
1/23 9.38
1/24 10.1
1/31 6.63
Total 48.68


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> *Celeste*: going out a second time cooled PP's brain? I should try that with BC. I envy the T-Shirt part...


It did seem to help her and I think it more than just making her tired. She is used to riding, coming home, getting unsaddled, getting a nice brushing, put out in her pasture, and then soon she can anticipate feed. I'm thinking that was her thought process the first round. 

The second ride she didn't know if we would be done or not. 

I plan to try this more often.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I rode both Sat. and Sunday. I am riding so much because of this Northwood challenge in which we are supposed to ride 30 times in 12 weeks. So Saturday I rode out my road by myself for a mile then got off, took off the bridle and walked back letting Fiddler graze along the way. Sunday I went to my friend Karen's house to ride with my friend Amy. There is a part of Karen's place that Fiddler just hates. 2 weeks in a row he has bucked in that area. Not sure why, I hand walked him over there afterwards and let him eat some. Rode 2.3 miles for the weekend.

Next weekend going on a real trail ride.


----------



## Roux

Went out on Saturday morning with Gus. My mom was supposed to meet me but something came up. (My BO has been letting me ride one of her horses while I am in-between.)

Gus was FRESH... but we has an awesome and uneventful ride. He is 18 this year but you would think he is half that with his energy. 

He has been having some issues being in a stall over the winter (arthritis in the front knee) he is fine over the summer in pasture. I just got some Cosequin for him so hopefully that will help. On our ride he was a off for about the first 1/2 mile and then he was sound as a dollar for the test of the ride. 

*Jan. 31, 2016 - 5.30miles - 1hr 43min*


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Took a ride out to the frozen pond this weekend. Had warm weather and the snow won't last long.



And another snowy trail as seen through a pair of horse ears.


----------



## phantomhorse13

The farrier came this morning and all the boys are now shod. Phin stood in the crossties the entire time.. finally acting like a real horse!











The weather was lovely, so after the farrier was done, I got Phin out. He was a bit looky as we were alone, but nothing too bad. The ground is still sketchy, but the new shoes (which have studs) helped a lot.


































Finished with Phin, grabbed a quick snack and went out to grab George and Sultan. DH was able to leave work a bit early (though really, when you are at the office at 5am, is leaving at 3pm really "early" :icon_rolleyes and out we went. We didn't get too crazy as it was their first outing in a while (and DH's!).





























2016 mileage
...
2/2 phin 8.56 miles 2070 ft climb 3.8 mph 41F 179.56 total miles
2/2 george 6.21 miles 988 ft climb 4.3 mph 46F *185.77 total miles*


----------



## sarahfromsc

Got rides in Sunday, 3.3 miles, and 3.3 today.

And, according to Phil, we will have an early spring!

Woot!


----------



## MrsKD14

I forgot to measure distance but we went out for a long bareback ride in the hills. Chance was an angel. We were predicted to get thunderstorms and of course they blew in while we still had two water crossings to get back!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oreos Girl

PH, when do you hope to do your first LD on Phin?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Oreos Girl said:


> PH, when do you hope to do your first LD on Phin?


I hope to get him to a ride early in the season (late march or april).. a lot depends on what mother nature has in store for us the next couple months.


----------



## evilamc

Well I'm picking up a new mare tomorrow  Hopefully to be Jax's new BFF and trail buddy if I can get people to ride with me. Once I have a saddle that fits her I'm going to have to take her over to rails and trails and really check out her gaiting!


----------



## weeedlady

subbing to live vicariously through you all again this year. Trails at our barn are closed until April 1, and I don't have a trailer to haul anywhere, AND Raven does not play well alone. So we are grounded to the arena until spring.
M


----------



## liltuktuk

Whew I need to get caught up here. I've had two weekends in a row where I've been able to ride both days.

1/23/16 2.0 miles
1/24/16 1.5 miles
1/30/16 6.0 miles
1/31/16 7.0 miles

Amira has been moving nicely and we've stuck to mostly a walk and trot. Every now and then she gets a hitch in her back end while trotting and wants to slow down. Still trying to build the muscle back up. She's not lame and will move out quite nicely, just has some atrophied muscles around her left hip and her top line is a work in progress. Lots of stretching and massage after we ride. Unfortunately the chiro I was using blew out her back again and had to post-pone the appointment I had for Monday until next month. I'm hoping it won't set Amira too far back.

I've been trying to keep her moving relaxed on the trail, stretching down and into the bit to use herself correctly. Easier said then done when all she wants to do is haul butt. :icon_rolleyes:

I've been accepted to sit for the New York State PE licensing exam in April, which means I have 10 weeks to relearn everything I've forgotten since college. Plus I'm training for a half marathon. I need about 8 more hours in the day...

*2016 Total Miles: 27*


----------



## evilamc

My newest addition made it home today  Shes so laid back! I think she'll be great for my husband/friends to ride and me if I ever want a more relaxing ride.


----------



## gunslinger

liltuktuk said:


> t
> I've been trying to keep her moving relaxed on the trail, stretching down and into the bit to use herself correctly. Easier said then done when all she wants to do is haul butt. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I've been accepted to sit for the New York State PE licensing exam in April, which means I have 10 weeks to relearn everything I've forgotten since college. Plus I'm training for a half marathon. I need about 8 more hours in the day...
> 
> *2016 Total Miles: 27*


I kind of like it when they have some go.....Miss Lacy, when I first got her, really wanted to go, go, go......1500 miles later, she's figured out it's probably going to be a long day, so she's not so quick to give it up any more.....although, she still has those moments, especially if she's with faster horses.....


----------



## Eagle Child

evilamc said:


> My newest addition made it home today  Shes so laid back! I think she'll be great for my husband/friends to ride and me if I ever want a more relaxing ride.


 
OK, Evilamc, we need details! Who, what, where, when, how??? :loveshower:


----------



## evilamc

Eagle Child said:


> OK, Evilamc, we need details! Who, what, where, when, how??? :loveshower:


Her new name is Orianna, or Ori...for short  Her name was OREO....Sorry but no! So I figured Orianna isn't too far off from that and sticks with our game theme. Shes an 11 year old TWH, got her out near Huntington, OH. She seems as broke as can be, so perfect for DH to learn on/friends to ride  I'm pretty dang excited! I'm ordering her some purple stuff right now, Jax is the happiest little kid right now. I've got Jax just about trained how I like, I mean to a lot he'd still be considered green but hes a VERY trustworthy and honest mount. Some rides I just am not feeling it though to really train him and work on the last few things. On those days I'll take her out!


----------



## BlooBabe

I've been grounded for quite a while. In September Chunk and I had a wreck that ended up with him pretty much severing his leg and me almost losing my arm. It was touch and go with him for a while. He was doing well then end up tearing himself open again so I was a royal mess about it. My vet suggested trying laser therapy and it cut his heal time almost in half, which was amazing for both his well being and my mental health. He's also been 24/7 turn out since the vet cleared him and that has helped him immensely throughout his recovery period by getting him to use his leg and being able to move and stretch the skin/muscles. I took longer to heal but I can happily announce that we are both cleared for work. Chunk has been a total rock star through his recovery not bating an eye at anything and I'm hoping that if we both keep on track the way we have been we can try riding come summer. Right now we're doing ground work and really working on using his body correctly so he doesn't put too much stress on the other legs. 
The ground has been awful around here, either ice or slippery mud so we haven't done much work since being cleared. Today was a nice day so I decided to lunge him for a bit. Chunk was very naughty though. He ripped the lunge line from my hands and started going over the jumps at a full canter. Scared the bajeezes out of me and the other barn goers as I screamed like murder. You can imagine that screaming had an adverse reaction with Chunk, he took off like a rocket which did nothing to calm my nerves. My friend had to catch him and bring him into the barn for me to check him over because I was convince he'd re-torn or damaged something. To my relief there wasn't a hair out of place on his body. I hand walked him to cool him off and turned him back out. Next time I'll make sure to dismantle the jumps before working him. My heart can't handle that kind of stress again.


----------



## Darrin

Roux, I see a puzzle I want to do every time I look at this picture:


----------



## Oreos Girl

Looks good Evil. I really like her. Are you going to keep your boarder at your place too?


----------



## liltuktuk

gunslinger said:


> I kind of like it when they have some go.....Miss Lacy, when I first got her, really wanted to go, go, go......1500 miles later, she's figured out it's probably going to be a long day, so she's not so quick to give it up any more.....although, she still has those moments, especially if she's with faster horses.....


Oh I love her get up and go, don't think I don't! I like a horse that moves out and enjoys going places as much as I do.

Its just hard when I'm trying to keep her relaxed and going long and low, and she's got her head up in the air and is fighting me to move out. While she needs to move out also to build muscle, I've found that a nice relaxed (but still forward) jog will really help her butt and back. Her impression of a giraffe....not so much.


----------



## evilamc

Oreos Girl said:


> Looks good Evil. I really like her. Are you going to keep your boarder at your place too?


For now I'm going to try it. I made him a separate paddock and told her he can not be turned out with mine. Shes ok with it, I'm now lowering the price either since its really a little more work for me. She doesn't have anywhere else to go as cheap as I am so she'll deal with it or she can move lol! Must say its only been 24 hours but I'm loving not having to deal with her horse picking on Jax at feeding time!


----------



## Roux

Darrin said:


> Roux, I see a puzzle I want to do every time I look at this picture:



You wouldn't believe how long it took for me to get that shot right!! Thanks!


----------



## Roux

Can't hold it in any more, here is my new Mule!!!

Sorry the photo is just terrible will post more when he comes home, he is being delivered next week! (The horses at my Barn are going to FREAK!)

I am going to keep a little Muleography here: http://www.horseforum.com/other-equines/pabst-blue-ribbon-mule-672402/#post8626970


----------



## horseboy1

My daughter and I took our horses on a trail ride that the Tucson Saddle club had just outside Tucson at the Colossal Cave Mountain Park. Part of it was on the Arizona Trail which goes from Mexico to Utah. It was about 6 miles, 3 hours and there were 35 horses and riders. They had a lunch after the ride. It was a nice day for a ride, it was 74F today.


----------



## egrogan

Horseboy, that's really beautiful scenery! I've never been in the desert, but it's really a gorgeous sight.

We got more snow on Friday, and while it was nice and dry and powdery, there's still ice under it so footing is questionable for riding. I decided to try a "trail walk" with Isabel instead. She seemed to enjoy herself- I let her graze a little bit when she found patches of grass worth nibbling. 


















We saw tons of turkey and coyote tracks. 









I did fall once on ice I couldn't see, but she sort of held me up by her halter and we continued on. It was a nice way to get her out of the paddock and moving a little, but I am SO ready to get out and ride again!


----------



## Roux

Got in 5.80 miles today. Mom rode Gus and I rode one of my BO's horses Duke. He is one of the best horses I've ever been on!

We saw a Canoe on the river!

Total 11.10 miles


----------



## QOS

Dawn, glad you got out...one of these days I want to ride in snow!

Bloo - I am so sorry to hear about your accident. If you had posted that before I missed it. Hope you and your boy are better and he doesn't give you another heart attack!

Evilamc - pretty pretty pretty!!!!! 

Horseboy1 - love those pictures!

Last week Biscuit was a little gimpy - Monday I went to the barn and was going over his feet and his back left frog was a little overgrown and I think that is what made him gimpy. I trimmed his frog and turned him out - he was a happy camper on the way to his paddock and trying to pick up speed. :runninghorse2: must have felt better!!!

I went to get him this morning and we loaded up for a ride at Tyrrell with my cousin. We rode the same ride as last week except clockwise instead of counterclock wise around the bog. Biscuit and Elan were moving out nicely. Saw gorgeous birds and the weather was spectacular. Sister accompanied me - ugh - she picked up the leg bones of a nutra rat that we have been passing on the bayou. Gag...dogs just will eat, chew on anything. She is turning out to be a great little trail dog - she is so friendly with other dogs and people - that is about the only problem I have with her. 

We came upon a huge flock of buzzards today, had some really soggy areas but all in all - a very nice ride. It was 6.63 miles so I now have a total of 55.31 miles. We are going camping Friday - Sunday and the weather is supposed to be fantastic - hoping to get in some nice riding this weekend.

Happy Trails everyone!


----------



## QOS

Woo Hoo! Hubby texted me today and said to find out if our spot was available for Thursday - we are heading up to go camping one day earlier. Yay! Hoping to get in many miles with Sister and Biscuit.


----------



## evilamc

So jealous of all your guys rides! Every day I have a great day and plan to ride something comes up 

Had it all set up to trailer out today..then woke up to about 4-5" of snow.









So after lots of being bored...unmotivated...just not really wanting to ride an icicle covered wet pony...I went outside and saddled him up and rode. I WOULD of just gone bareback except this was our first ride from house since bringing Orianna home..I didn't know what to expect from Jax asking him to leave her.










He did AMAZING though!









https://youtu.be/riAyARfjus8

Short ride...because my neighborhood sucks..
2.5 miles...7.04 for the year. This is terrible, I'm never going to get 500 miles this year at this rate.


----------



## Woodhaven

This past weekend we had some lovely weather, no snow and I got out for a ride both days, I went in the mid morning when the sun had softened the ground a bit but not enough to make it greasy and slippery.
My mare hadn't been ridden for a few weeks but she was really good and we went about 3 miles each day. It was the same trail as that part of the area had the best footing but in reverse the second day.
Today we are back to winter again as it has been snowing all day. A wet heavy snow that probably balls up in their feet so may not ride again for a few days.


----------



## kenda

Gorgeous out here in the PNW. 

Got Ms Rya out for a bit of a stroll on Saturday. Not ridden, but ground drove her for 6.6 km. She was fab.

2016-02-06: 6.6km
2016 Total: 21.3km


----------



## phantomhorse13

I was in Florida for a ride again this weekend, but I haven't had a chance to edit any pics or video, so will save that story for another day. Today, I figured I better get Phin out since the weather was supposed to turn ugly tonight.

Surprise! The snow came in sooner than expected - basically the minute by butt hit the saddle. :icon_rolleyes:



































By the time I was done my ride, there was easily an inch on the ground, with more falling heavily.











Hope to ride tomorrow, but all depends on how much we get overnight. Predictions have ranged from a dusting to 6 inches. :-x


2016 mileage
...
2/2 george 6.21 miles 988 ft climb 4.3 mph 46F 185.77 total miles
2/9 phin 18.02 miles 2347 ft climb 5.4 mph 31F *203.79 total miles*


----------



## Oreos Girl

Forgot to post about my ride on Sat. A friend of mine wanted to take her boyfriend on a trail ride. (He used to barrel race.) It has rained so much lately that the place that we go along the river would probably be a muddy mess so we went to a privately owned lands called Mingo. 
I have pictures that I put into a video. We got really lost so I ended up doing 10.9 miles instead of the normal 6 to 8 miles. Makes 27.5 miles for the year.

https://youtu.be/CdaZi360AxM


----------



## phantomhorse13

To get a video to embed, make sure you are using the "share" link that youtube gives you. Then, when you past that into the link tab on here (that is the world w/the infinity icon at the top of the text box), take the "s" out of the http in the beginning.


----------



## kenda

A short clip of our little walk on Saturday


----------



## Oreos Girl

I forgot to remove the s then.

It won't let me edit the above post anymore.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This past weekend was the Camp Osborn Boy Scout PowWow ride. I was to ride Fluffy in her first 50 of the season, with Lani and Brimstone as babysitters. A couple other friends came too, but would be riding their own rides. 











It was lovely out, with temps in the low 50Fs, sunny, and a light breeze. The locals, wearing their winter coats, looked at us like we were nuts going out for our pre-ride in t-shirts. :wink: We heard that a lot of the trails were under water and had been re-routed to entirely the sides of roads that day. Made us glad to have not been there riding! We also found out at the ride meeting that night that _all_ ride distances would be starting on the same loop at the same time in the morning - all 113 entries!! :eek_color: 

Ride morning was cool, with temps in the low 30Fs and a brisk wind. Fluffy was pretty keyed up and having 111 of her closest friends milling around didn't help! We tried to hide in the back of camp to let the people wanting to run leave, then hopped into the melee. All things considered, Fluffy did really well. She had to deal with horses in front and behind her, weird things along the trail, vehicle traffic on the roads, and mucky going at times. At one point in the second loop, a horse spooked, dumped its rider, fell on the pavement, and then got up and galloped away.. all not 10 feet from her.

Because of the conditions, I didn't have time to take still pics. This photo was taken about 3 strides after I thought I would be IN that pond, when Fluffy took a hard spook at some irrigation equipment on the side of the trail:











Just when we finally found a bit of a gap in the crowd during the second loop, Lani had an equipment malfunction! The bolt holding her stirrup on broke.. luckily she was able to repair it as we were several miles from camp.















We were super pleased to finish with happy horses who had plenty left in the tank! We wound up tied for 25th.











We went back to the farm Sunday morning and got stuff unloaded and out to dry when we got home. Lani needed to go acupuncture some horses for a client (she is a vet). She asked if I would get out the horses who hadn't gone to the ride for a leg-stretch.

It sounded simple.. ride one, pony another the out-and-back to Connie's that I knew from last time. I should have known better. First set, I rode Brimstone and ponied Duroc. Brim was wonderful but Duroc was a total pest. He either wanted to suck back and bite Brim on the butt or else run up and bite him on the face!! We also had to wade through a lot of water to start with, and he kept trying to lay down in it. I spent the whole ride hollering at him and whacking him when he tried to bite. Duroc was having so much fun you could just about hear him giggling. :icon_rolleyes:











The second set, I rode Teabiscuit and ponied Fugi. From the start Fugi was less than enthusiastic, but when we got into the middle of the first big puddle, he slammed on the brakes and almost pulled me backwards off Teabiscuit. Teabiscuit is only 14h, so there was simply no way he was going to drag the 14.3 and muscular Fugi. I finally had to ride around behind him and literally kick him in the butt to get him moving. We finally got clear of the swamp and some giant bird flew out of the woods, passing over Teabiscuit's back and literally crashed into Fugi's behind.. both horses took off in a dead run, thank goodness in the same direction. I eventually got them slowed down (I suspect only because we were still pointed away from home). I was never so happy to finish a ride in my life!!










What an adventure!!


2016 mileage
...
2/5 fluffy 1.74 miles 10 ft climb 3.9 mph 55F 187.51 total miles
2/6 fluffy 46.89 miles 548 ft climb 7.9 mph 43F 234.40 total miles 
2/7 brimstone 6.05 miles 56 ft climb 6.4 mph 55F 240.45 total miles 
2/7 teabiscuit 6.04 miles 56 ft climb 5.6 mph 55F 246.49 total miles 
2/9 phin 18.02 miles 2347 ft climb 5.4 mph 31F *264.51 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, DH was able to get off work a bit early so we got the boys out. The weather, while sunny, was rather unpleasant with a biting wind.. but it's only going to get worse so we rode anyway. The boys were a bit silly, which wasn't a surprise with the wind.





























2016 mileage
...
2/9 phin 18.02 miles 2347 ft climb 5.4 mph 31F 264.51 total miles
2/10 george 10.16 miles 1969 ft climb 4.8 mph 21F *274.67 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

DH and I got out for a short ride today. It was in the mid sixties and the sun was shining.
The wind was blowing like crazy. We spooked out a couple of deer.

We actually rode a little bit last weekend too, bringing my total up to 26.4 miles.

The girls were really good today. 

I bought a new saddle pad. It has the "tacky too" underside. My mare seems to like it. It slips less than my wool pad, and I was able to leave the cinch looser.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today has been a great horsey day for me! Started off going over to visit a friend who has a day-old foal.




















When I got home, decided that since the wind was relatively calm, I better ride while I could. It was only 18F, but with the light wind the real feel was still 15F! [Tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 9F with 20-30 mph winds.] Started with Phin, who was feeling very good and therefore was rather silly. :icon_rolleyes:




















The wind had picked up a bit when I got Sultan and George out, so no surprise they were up and ready to go. Did the same 10 miles I had taken Phin, but they did it 20 minutes faster. 




















2016 mileage
...
2/12 phin 10.11 miles 1078 ft climb 5.7 mph 15F 284.78 total miles
2/12 sultan w/g 10.05 miles 1077 ft climb 6.9 mph 9F *294.83 total miles*


----------



## horseboy1

We went with one of the members of the local saddle club to a trail nearby Tucson this morning. We rode for about 3 hours. It was around 85F, about 20 degrees hotter than normal. They have a road crossing that has a flashing light and they have 2 buttons, one higher up for horses  We had to cross the RR tracks at one point. My horse, Blaze, didn't want to so I had to get off and walk him across.


----------



## levihorse84

I don't think I've posted in this thread before! This is my paint Charlie and I on a trail ride earlier this week. We're lucky enough to board on a property that is connected to a few thousand acres of trails, which is incredible. It took quite a bit of time to get him used to going out on trails, much less going out alone, but he's taken to it quite nicely!


----------



## evilamc

So jealous of those of you that have nice weather 

I finally got off my lazy butt and went out in the colddddd 1 degree weather 









Rode him a little across the driveway...not much though...too cold and windy and started snowing.

Then hopped on Orianna bareback in the paddock 









We wer eboth nervous at first but once we both relaxed we had a nice calm ride  Shes so great! She gets a little fast and thats what makes me nervous since I'm bareback and barely know her but she doesn't do anything BAD or STUPID. I will say shes got some reining horse spins on her though LOLLLL! Im amazed I sat them!

2.34 miles...I think for braving the cold that should be worth extra points..just sayin'

9.38 for the year.


----------



## Oreos Girl

On Sat. a friend of mine that had a really bad horse accident a year ago today bought a BLM mare. A year ago today she was yelling at the police officer to shoot her because she was in so much pain and swore she was never riding again. So I am so proud of her. Since we had to go past one of our favorite riding spots on the way home I threw Fiddler in the trailer for the ride. I figured even if we hand walk them down the trail it was good horsey time. I really didn't expect to ride. So Amy had owned this horse less than an hour and hops up on her and down the trails we go. We only rode about 1.2 miles together because she started to get nervous. (I was still very impressed that she rode a horse she had just bought on a trail) I left her at the trailer and did about another 1/4 mile with just Fiddler and I so he is still used to riding out on his own. So I got 1.9 miles for the day. Got back to the trailer and unsaddled when a mule came riding up. Fiddler is scared to death of mules. He swung back and forth while tied to that trailer. It was a still a good day.

Celeste, you know anyone in the area with Mules? I think come spring I am going to offer to bring one to my house for a month or pay to have Fiddler go to their house for a month so he gets really exposed to mules. I would rather do it as a friend of a friend than someone I don't know.









29.4 miles for the year.


----------



## AQHA13

What a lovely day Valentine's was! My mare Abbe and I loped, trotted and played in the creek for a while in the Wenas Wildlife area of WA. Trail miles for 2016: too pitiful to share (as soon as I get a break from nursing school they'll accumulate pretty quickly)


----------



## evilamc

Well I had enough and roads werent bad and my driveway wasn't terrible...So I hooked up trailer and went a few miles down the road to the rest stop by Eaglechild's barn 










We rode alone but it was such nice quiet backroads! I couldn't tell which horse was Journey lol I'm too blind!









Cold but not nearly as cold as yesterday, I just had a T-shirt on under my big coat.










See my driveway isn't tooo bad..lol we need to buy the plow attachment for the Viking..no way am I shoveling that long driveway.









4.62 miles today, 14 for the year! Finallllly I'm in the double digits !


----------



## Eagle Child

I was out to lunch with friends after the funeral when I saw your text, Evilamc. They were VERY impressed that you went riding on a day like today! I showed them the good pix of Jax and they said give him a hug from them. They are great cheerleaders to me with my Journey adventures, both in their mid 70's with a 40 year old daughter with special needs they still have at home. 

They couldn't believe you ride alone on the rail trails. The dad told me that they are developing the rail trails from Belpre to Athens and that they're working on the section near my barn right now. Wow! That will be super convenient for you. I'm glad you enjoyed the roads out there. By warm weather, maybe I'll be brave and get out there!


----------



## Eagle Child

Torch Project 

Found this. Looks promising! Now I want to drive out and find it.


----------



## evilamc

Eagle Child said:


> I was out to lunch with friends after the funeral when I saw your text, Evilamc. They were VERY impressed that you went riding on a day like today! I showed them the good pix of Jax and they said give him a hug from them. They are great cheerleaders to me with my Journey adventures, both in their mid 70's with a 40 year old daughter with special needs they still have at home.
> 
> They couldn't believe you ride alone on the rail trails. The dad told me that they are developing the rail trails from Belpre to Athens and that they're working on the section near my barn right now. Wow! That will be super convenient for you. I'm glad you enjoyed the roads out there. By warm weather, maybe I'll be brave and get out there!


Ohhhh I'd LOVE it if they did rail trails from Belpre to Athens!!!!!!!!!!! That wouls be so fun!


----------



## QOS

Horseboy - nice pictures!

Celeste - that looks nice!!!

Levihorse - welcome!!!

Dawn - amazing! LOL glad the horse and person who bit the dust was ok!!! Loved all the pictures and jealous you are out riding so much!!!

Evilamc - you go girl!!! Loved the snow pictures!

AQHA - great pics!!!

Oreos Girl - so happy for your friend. A new riding friend just broke her arm really badly and is saying she will never ride again. Trying to encourge her right now. I will share this with her!

Horseboy - that was a bit warm....gets that way here sometimes in the winter and dang...the horses have winter coats on and it isn't fun for them!

Barry and I went up to Ebenezer Thursday to ride for the weekend. We rode 3.7 miles Thursday afternoon after getting all set up. Down some of the prettiest areas of Ebenezer and Sister's favorite places to zip around. Just a nice slow ride through the woods and a few creeks - some up and downs, crossing downed trees...just nice.

Biscuit in his Valentine's Day saddle pad I made

























My friend arrived from the Fort Worth area - it is about a 5 to 6 hour drive for her - Thursday evening. We discussed our ride for the next day. We rode separately from hubby - he took Sister and Sarge and left earlier than us. We were waiting on 2 ladies on gaited horses that took a while :icon_rolleyes: and finally were off. Rode towards the Black Hole and over to the other side crossing roads. One of the ladies is 72 and recently had a knee replacement. She did well on her young 5 year old very forward TW mare. But when we got 7 miles out to the place where we rested she was pretty tired. Some friends of mine were camping in that campground and offered to take her back. She declined but it made me worry about her. We went back a different way and the other lady's gelding started trying to run away with her. She was pretty panicky about it and got off a few times. 

We made it back around 5:30 (14.9 miles) and I could see both my travel trailer and Brenderup trailer pulled out onto the road. :neutral: Diane was parked closer to the trails so I said I needed to get over and find out what was going on. I was afraid there was something wrong with my kids/grandkids. My cousin had arrived and was walking towards me with a solomn face. I said what is wrong? She said Diane had received an emergency call and needed to call home. Her phone had not charged that night so we didn't have a phone out there. 

I went over to my area and :sad: our trailer had flooded. The toilet hung up and flooded it. Barry had got back 2 hours before me and said water was coming out of the back of the trailer. Ugh. What a mess. So instead of spending the weekend there I was packing up to go home.

I did go over to check on Diane. Her grandson (18) was coming home from school with 4 other boys in the car and lost control, hit a tree, his best friend in the center back with no seat belt, went out the back window and was killed. Another boy had 2 broken legs and a broken arm, grandson and that kid were airlifted to hospitals - the boy that died was airlifted but died at the hospital. Her daughter was devastated as they are considering charging him with vehicular homicide. OMG - she was 6 hours from home. I offered to drive the horses home and come back and ride back to Ft. Worth with her but she said no - and she promised to wait to go in the morning. I spoke with her when she was about halfway home. Don't know anything more at this time.

We got home and put fans on the trailer to dry it out. OMG it dried but smelled like fishy cat pee. :sad: Called insurance and spoke to the place where we bought it. Most likely it will be totaled. :x It is fully insured and is worth 7k more than we paid for it. But, I really love this trailer so I am not a happy camper. I had to empty it yesterday of everthing - it was fully stocked with pots, pans, dishes, cleaning stuff, towels, toiletries etc so I didn't have to drag stuff from home everytime we camped. Now I have to find a place to stuff it til we get it back or buy a new one.

On a happy note, hubby is now a Amazon super shopper (this man hates to shop) and gets a bazillion packages. I never open them. For some reason I opened the one he got yesterday and it was a new Garmin Oregan 600 for me!!! Touch screen and it will rotate on the screen so you have a bigger viewing area. Woot!!

You get a latte for reading all of this tale of woe.


----------



## evilamc

Ohh QOS what a great start to your trip! Sorry it didn't end as well though 

lllloooolllll Got Orianna out today first time with saddle on and first time leaving house with her. Was quite the experience. Such a prancy gaity girl when shes nervous. I think the nerves of leaving home...and alone and excitement really got to her. Once I relaxed and felt more in control because I realized she still had a brain it got better though.









Waiting for her pink biothane halter to get here, her pink nylon one doesn't fit under the snap on bridle  HATE THE COOLBACK PAD! Anyone wanna buy it?










She finally learned how to walk again once we were back in driveway.









Guess I need to try riding with someone else with her? Or I'll just stick it out until she relaxes about riding alone. Whewwww was she a firecracker though! Proud of myself for handling it as well as I did...as I've heard PH say before....she was a little light on her front end in the beginning LOL!

Got in 2 miles with her 16 for the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Denise: omg what a weekend. glad you got some saddle time before it all went to h#ll. i am sorry to hear about your trailer issues - any idea what caused it? I am simply heartbroken for your friend's grandson.

evil: hope the new girl settles down with a bit of time. wish you were closer so we could ride together.


----------



## evilamc

phantomhorse13 said:


> evil: hope the new girl settles down with a bit of time. wish you were closer so we could ride together.


Oh man that would be like a dream come true to ride with you! Find an endurance ride out here in Ohio and you can stay here a few extra days lol! I know some parts of PA aren't too far from me but I don't know where you are. Hershey PA is now 6 hours from me instead of 2.5 for my favorite dog show 

I think she'll relax with a few more rides. I'm debating if taking her to rails and trails alone this weekend would be beneficial or not...She would be AWAY from her herd so maybe wouldnt be as concerned about them and focus better on me...or we'll just have a super long straight path to tear down lol! So far Jax is def my little old (young) reliable..except when it comes to being cross tied..finally found one of his vices I put videos of it on my journal.


----------



## phantomhorse13

evilamc said:


> Find an endurance ride out here in Ohio and you can stay here a few extra days lol! I know some parts of PA aren't too far from me but I don't know where you are. Hershey PA is now 6 hours from me instead of 2.5 for my favorite dog show


I am about an hour north of Hersey. And there is actually a ride in ohio that is a maybe on our ride calendar this year (in june).. will let you know if it looks like a go!


----------



## evilamc

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am about an hour north of Hersey. And there is actually a ride in ohio that is a maybe on our ride calendar this year (in june).. will let you know if it looks like a go!


Ohh yes do! Or if you go to any in WV even! We're right outside WV!


----------



## Fellpony

We have had storm after storm here... but done a few days riding in between upto 11 miles and now the weather is calming down I will be able to get my miles up on Melody.

So instead I have been shopping she has a smart new pink saddle cloth coming.... a Acavello seat saver and is now the proud owner of her fifth bridle..... its a pink/black web endurance bridle with pink/black sure grip reins ...... will get a pic of her in it.

Planning going riding with a friend in the local woods this week.so will set map my ride and go out for a few hours... will be boxing up to the woods.

Melody 
11 miles

Lost 5 lbs so far ... whoop whoop.


----------



## Fellpony

Melody and Me last spring  cannot wait for the warmer weather to be here ...


----------



## Oreos Girl

QOS, what a weekend. I am sorry about your trailer. Glad you did get some saddle time before it all went downhill.
QOS, my friend broke her pelvis in 3 places when she landed so you can come back.

Evil, you may find that hauling Orianna someplace not near home might help her out some. 

It is going to be beautiful here this weekend so I am hoping I get a good ride in.


----------



## evilamc

Thats what I'm thinking too OG! I just may try to this weekend  I need to get Jax out too though.

I got home from work a little early today so made a few adjustments to Orianna's tack...and UPS man showed up with my pink halter while I was getting her ready..and off we went! Only took TWO tries to get her to line up to the mounting block today YAY! She also knew how to walk! She was still gaiting a bit but I was able to keep her in mainly a flat walk most of it and then a nice slower walk some too!











Shes so stinkin' adorable









Today was much better though! Makes me happy! I'm still sticking to the small neighborhood across my driveway. I'm just not ready to ride her down the big road yet. She seems great with cars but I want to have more control over her speed first.

2.75 miles 18.75 for the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got lots of saddle time today. Decided that I was riding despite the snow showers, as the temps were reasonable (upper 20Fs) and there wasn't much wind for a change. I figured Phin would be up, as he's not been ridden in a while and there was just something in the air. He did not disappoint. :wink: We did eventually find his brain after climbing up the Sugarloaf a couple times.






























Had just enough time to get Phin settled after returning, then it was time to tack up the boys. DH was able to get off work at 3, so we were ready when he arrived. The older boys also felt mighty fine. :icon_rolleyes:





























2016 mileage
...
2/17 phin 12.02 miles 2720 ft climb 4.7 mph 25F 306.85 total miles
2/17 george 10.23 miles 1853 ft climb 4.8 mph 30F *317.08 total miles*


----------



## dbhrsmn

I'm loving this warmer weather. I have got out for 4 rides in the last week. 2 on Champ and 2 on PC. That doesn't usually happen this time of year around here.


















Poor fat PC thought it was pretty rough 45-50 degrees, long winter coat and working through drifts half way up her body.










It will be back and forth between mud and snow here for a while, and still limited on where I can ride. I am looking forward to the time change and spring. I'm up to a total of 78.6 miles for the year.


----------



## Roux

Went on a "mini" ride with the new guy on Sunday... did 1 mile in 44 min... if you want to know... read about it here: http://www.horseforum.com/other-equines/pabst-blue-ribbon-mule-672402/

Up to 12.10 miles this year and am going to a group trail ride on Saturday!!! 

Ok, ok I know what you are all thinking... and yes it is going to be really hard to tell me apart from phantom now that our "ear shots" are both of greys ;-) :rofl:


----------



## QOS

Fellpony - love your pony! So pretty!

Thanks Dawn. I was glad I got to ride. Been down in the dumps and riding always makes me feel better.

I talked to the trailer guy today and yep - they are going to total my travel trailer due to not being able to guarantee they can get rid of the smell - the water ran into the duct work. Ugh. 

So we are going to be on the look out for a new/used camper - I don't think we will ever get such a good deal but as long as I can go horse camping!


----------



## Fellpony

Rode Melody this morning.... did about 4 miles lots of walking with some bits of trotting. I am building up my riding daily.... It was beautiful sunshine today. I feel I dont have much strength in my legs for trotting ... will soon work up to a decent level of trotting for each ride.

I bought Melody another pink saddle cloth and some neat little saddle bags for when I do my longer day trips out.

11 + 4 = 15 Miles

5 lbs lost


----------



## phantomhorse13

While the weather was cooler than predicted (upper 20Fs outright, with a brisk wind), it wasn't snowing so I got George out anyway. I put the heartrate monitor on him, as I wasn't sure if his laziness in training was lack of want to or actual unfitness (he def is more forward going home, but not always.. so wasn't sure). I was able to see it was a bit of both, which helps me adjust my training plan.






























After finishing with George, I decided it was a good day to work with Phin on ponying (*evil* I was thinking of you!). It was also going to be a good lesson in patience for Sultan, who had been very antsy the last few rides. I started out leading them side by side on the ground around the yard with me between them, Sultan on my left and Phin on my right. I had done that before bringing them in from the pasture, so didn't expect any issue. I then moved to leading from Sultan's left with Phin's rope across the front of the saddle and him on Sultan's right. Phin took to it with no concerns at all!











Next step was hopping on and moseying around the farm. I am pleased to report that Phin acted like he'd ponied every day of his life, keeping beside us with a nice slack line. Sultan, on the other hand, was something of a twit as he thought walking was entirely too slow. And then I had the audacity to *gasp* ask him to halt and _stand _a couple times. He barely survived. :icon_rolleyes:











We trotted a couple times and Phin was an angel. He even ignored Mia running all over around us. Sultan pouted and fussed and tossed his head, but he knew better than to really act out. At one point as we walked along, he thought about biting Mia, just to release some rage - what a turkey!











2016 mileage
...
2/19 george 10.02 miles 1965 ft climb 5.0 mph 24F 327.10 total miles
2/19 sultan w/p 2.33 miles 189 ft climb 3.4 mph 18F *329.43 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

I replaced my dead computer. Once I downloaded and updated my Garmin software, I realized that I have been getting ripped off on my mileage. My standard 2.8 mile ride is actually 3.1 miles. That is what we did today. It was beautiful out today!

As of now, I am going with my total being 29.5 miles. Once I get my documents rescued from the dead computer, I plan to add in my tiny little bit of mileage..........


----------



## Woodhaven

One time I was getting ready for some CTR's (nothing like Phantom does tho') 25 m and I had two horses. I would ride the horse that I was training for the CTR one day and the other horse the next day but I would pony the first horse so he had one day with a good work out and the second day a quieter, slower ride but he still got exercised.
My sister and I got out for a ride yesterday, it was in the low 20'sF but a nice sunny day. We slogged around in the paddock for a bit to remind Sis's horse that he was still a saddle horse as he hadn't been ridden in a couple of months then headed out for a lovely ride, the woods were good snow covered and not muddy but it was cold enough that the snow didn't ball up in their feet. 
3 miles.


----------



## evilamc

Ohhhh PH!!! You're so awesome  I'm so going to try the leading on the left side with the rope across on the ground!! Part of me thinks Orianna may be the better one to pony from but I want them both to know how.


----------



## evilamc

After work yesterday I scoped out where the rail-trail is near me...turns out theres also a little park that horses are allowed to ride in too!

Got there early and Eaglechild actually met me over there to say hi to jax and talk some  Was fun having some company!

Tacked up Jax in my new treeless saddle to see how he did in it...he was forrrrrrwwaarrrrrddd today! Usually if hes unhappy with something he stops and does this leap forward thing, like to get my attention...today he was just gogogo! Not sure if he was excited to be out, nervous of new place, not liking saddle or what! He was well behaved and no tail swishing or pinned ears to show discomfort but he was happy to go!

Eaglechild got some cute pics of us!

This one just makes me laugh


















Andd the trail









Pic came out terrible but there was a little cave!



























See he was a sweaty mess when done









He was pretty much completely dry under my saddle pad though!!!! So that made it hard for me to tell if the saddle WAS off his spine for sure or not. I feel like he wouldn't of been so willing to gait out if he was in discomfort though, we even had a great little canter. I checked his back for soreness and haven't found any yet, will check again tomorrow.

And off topic news...I'm completely devastated  I walked into my JUST FINISHED RENOVATED AND PAINTED dog kennel/grooming shop...I was going to be moving in all my equipment this weekend...to find this 









We had a pretty wet icy storm last week and insurance thinks the ice dammed up causing the leak  I'm so freaking heart broken though, my dads not sure when he can come back (6 hours away) to help fix...but my BIL may be able to fix it up if I don't need a new roof  If I'm lucky and it dries up then we will hopefully be able to patch the NEW CEILING where it fell and the rest will be ok  Ugh I was about to start advertising and everythign and now I'm set back AGAIN.

4 miles today, 22.75 for the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

It's sunny and 60F (SIXTY!!) outside!!! 





























Couldn't ride long as DH is hosting a dinner tonight, but was an awesome day to be outside.


2016 mileage
...
2/19 sultan w/p 2.33 miles 189 ft climb 3.4 mph 18F 329.43 total miles
2/20 george 7.24 miles 1068 ft climb 3.2 mph 60F *336.67 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

Ahhhhhhhh I'm so jealous of all of your rides! It was almost 50*F here today and we could see the grass again, but just under it is still frozen and slick. I learned my lesson last time I tried to ride on ground like that, so I just hand grazed Isabel and ran the shedding blade over her for awhile. I'm hoping it won't be much more than 2-3 weeks until it's just muddy, not still frozen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eagle Child

It's been so icy and cold, it was just wonderful to spend a day in the sunshine and to get to meet Jax! Sorry I chopped his nose off in the one pic. He wanted to GO! Haha~! 

He and you are both just adorable. I'm very impressed with your confidence and riding ability, Evilamc. You may help me get mine back after all! I hope they get the rest of the trail fixed and good to go. The other side looked a lot prettier and I even tried to sleuth out where it goes after Collins Rd. on the way home. I know soon after that it makes a sharp turn and follows the river along old OH 124. There are a lot of fishing camps down in there. I've hiked it with my dogs before. We'll see! 

I had a good time with Journey before meeting you, too. Major grooming session and lunging, then a hand walk around the farm. That place is still a squishy mud pit. I know lessons were even cancelled because the arena is mud soup with ice still under it. Come on spring!!! I'm riding tomorrow if it doesn't rain!

I hope you get your repairs done on your salon as quickly and inexpensively as possible. 

Glad it was warm for you today, too, Dawn. If you come to Ohio, I wanna meet you, too!


----------



## Woodhaven

My sister and I got out for a ride today, we went back in her farm to the woods but everything was really flooded there as it is an overflow area so we went over to another woods to ride through, pretty muddy there as well so we ended up going for a long trot down the road as it was soft going and not bad. 
3 miles.


----------



## Roux

74 here today!

6.52 mile ride with the mule club I just joined! Really great people and a fantastic ride.

18.62 miles total


----------



## Oreos Girl

Evil, sorry about your shop. The way that looks on the ceiling it may have been an existing patch so you want to have someone really check it you. It is very straight edges.

Roux, I so wished you were closer. I need to find a mule to put Fiddler in with for about a month. That horse HATES mules and is terrified. I think I really am going to find someone local that will either let me borrow their mule for a month or would be willing to board Fiddler for a month. We occasionally come up to them on trail rides and he loses his mind.

I didn't really ride yesterday. I did work with Fiddler for about an hour yesterday on learning to come to me to pick me off the mounting block. I did get on twice. Today I am riding at a new place and I am excited.

I did go spend the day with a bunch of horses people at the SCA practice. I will post pictures when I get them processed. Though these seasoned fighting horses, were completely freaked out by the little pony pulling a cart behind it. It was very funny.


----------



## gunslinger

Yesterday GF and I had our shortest ride of the year so far....17.3 miles....

It was an interesting ride....16 riders total, all gaited horses, and three NRHA world champions in the group.

It was a gray day and the clouds hung low in the valleys and along the tops of the mountains.....funny though, it stayed pretty dry while riding along the side of the mountain....but while it didn't pour down, the ride in the bottoms was in a mist...and then a slow rain, which lead to the decision to cut about 4 miles off the ride.

72.9 total so far this year.


----------



## Celeste

Gunslinger, that is an interesting idea-- a world champion show horse that you can actually ride. Interesting idea. I thought that they kept horses like that wrapped in bubble wrap.


----------



## kenda

Did a quick bop around the block with Ms. Rya to try out a new saddle. Another gauntlet of fear inducing items. We live in an area with a lot of berry farms and this time of year all the mesh stuff that covers the plants during spring and summer is bunched up and tied along the edges of the field. Well Rya is certain that they are monstrous flying snakes. Also people bundled up working in the fields are Yeti. One legitimate fear was a dog that came snarling and barking at us from behind his fence, and she only put in a slight jump forward two or three strides. 


2016-02-20: 2.7km
2016 Total: 24km


----------



## phantomhorse13

I had decided it would be a nice break for Phin to finally get to have some company. He was super mellow even when Sultan was being silly and spooking at things. The weather was still unusually warm at 48F, though it was cloudy and quite damp when we left. The sun peeked out off and on though, which was just lovely.































































2016 mileage
...
2/20 george 7.24 miles 1068 ft climb 3.2 mph 60F 336.67 total miles
2/21 phin 18.23 miles 2241 ft climb 5.4 mph 48F *354.90 total miles*


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> Gunslinger, that is an interesting idea-- a world champion show horse that you can actually ride. Interesting idea. I thought that they kept horses like that wrapped in bubble wrap.


Most of the show people I've met don't trail ride. I was skeptical when GF wanted to ride with this group and I was pretty sure we'd get horse snobbed before it was over......

I've been pleasantly surprised by this particular group....lots of reasons to be horse snobbed as, racking horses don't canter in the show ring.....now, Miss Lacy has a pretty good flat walk and running walk, but she doesn't rack.....so she has to canter to keep up.....a no no in the racking horse world....that said, she has a very nice canter......also, Miss Lacy is barefooted and ridden in boots.....I think at first they were surprised that a barefooted horse can gait as well as she does, and then again, keep up on rocky trails.....I still have a few tell me they can't believe that horse is barefooted.....

The surprising thing to me is these people ride all day, something else that seems to be somewhat unusual.......When GF and I go, we go to ride....all day......honestly, we don't meet very many that want to do that.....and in 4 to six miles, maybe 8, they're ready to go to the trailer.....not these people. We've rode together 4 times from January 1 forward, and 17.3 miles is the shortest ride we've had.....and that's only because of rain....and, they're just really nice down to earth people....

Come show season they won't be on the trails much, but during the off season, they trail ride, and ride hard.


----------



## Eole

Evilamc:
Is that an EZ fit saddle? What's your first impression? Was it stable? Is it with a dressage girth or western cinch? I still haven't found a good fit for me and my horse with my EZ fit. 

Roux, awesome pictures, I love the long ears.

My world is covered in a mix of ice and deep heavy snow. I don't think I'll be able to ride until spring.


----------



## evilamc

Eole yes its an easyfit, I picked it up used to try with my new mare and figured I'd try it out on Jax too. First ride in it wasn't as enjoyable, I was using a coolback pad and it was just too thick so the saddle felt like it was sliding all over the place! Last two rides in it I used my 5 star pad and it felt soooooo stable! Its VERY comfortable for me! I'm able to keep my legs under me much better then in my Tucker. This one uses a dressage girth but if I decide I like it on Jax more than my Tucker the one I order for him will use a western. I think I got it adjusted pretty well for my mare, but I may of had the panels placed a tiny too wide for Jax. Theres a great group on facebook, I've been posting pics and getting adjustment suggestions! Its "EZ-FI Treeless Group". So far I am enjoying it though, the whole treeless idea still makes me quite nervous, I need to do a twine test while I'm in the saddle.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was the last day of pleasant weather before the ice/rain comes, so I took advantage. Got George out for a while on our own, then met up with Gina for a nice stroll.





























2016 mileage
...
2/21 phin 18.23 miles 2241 ft climb 5.4 mph 48F 354.90 total miles
2/22 george 15.06 miles 2101 ft climb 4.6 mph 36F *369.96 total miles*


----------



## evilamc

My truck and trailer are currently stuck at the opening of my field..literally half way through the gate...so couldn't trailer somewhere fun with Ori today...so decided I'd see how traffic safe she is!

She did great! A+! We even got in some nice regular walk and then some fun gaiting. Her only trouble today was when we got to the nice quiet country back road off the main road, its gravel, I could tell she was ouchy. I'll need to see if Jax's boots fit her while her feet get more conditioned. Jax rarely wears his now lol!









Stuck truck  I can pull it out with viking easily, it just needs a tiny bit of help but I don't want to make an even bigger mess 









We got in 4 miles, putting me at 26.75 for the year.


----------



## QOS

Evilamc - so sorry about that ceiling. Hope you can get it patched up quickly.

Gunslinger- sounds like a fun group! 

Dawn - loved the pictures.

My cousin and I got out for a ride Sunday taking Sister with us. A boat came flying up the bayou in an area we generally don't see them. Our horses were ok with it - Biscuit didn't even look at the boat or the wake it made. Saw a baby alligator out in the back - probably a couple of years old as it was probably 2 foot long. Saw a much larger on in another area - he was probably 5 to 6 feet long - hard to tell, he was on the other side of the bayou.

We were almost back to the trailers when a group of people came galloping up behind us. Ugh...what is wrong with people? Biscuit didn't get upset but that is can be a recipe for a cranky outcome.

I got in 8.3 miles so I have 83.1 miles for the year. Woo hoo!!! Hoping to ride one day this week as I am going to Austin this weekend to teach at the Austin cake show, so no riding for me unless I go during the week.


----------



## gunslinger

QOS, you're off to a great start....what a difference a year makes!

I'm so happy your back to normal....and having some fun again.


----------



## evilamc

GS that sounds like such a cool ride! I wish I could find some gaited people to ride with...and ride all day lol!

You guys are doing so great on miles!!! Hope I can catch up!









Went back to the local rail trail today, when I got to the downed tree I hopped off jax and broke it up some so we could pass. Was kind of a waste though, the trail ended a 1/4 mile later lol! Kinda cool seeing the missing bridge though.










GS since Miss Lacy is a TWH too I have a question for you! Sometimes when going home Jax likes to rush rush rush. I circle, I one rein stop him I turn him around and walk back the other way...nothing slows him though! I usually can finally get him to just stay in a flat walk though. Would you accept the flat walk as long as he doesnt go gaiting off or trying to canter or would you keep insisting for a dog walk like you asked for.

We did get up to 22.3 MPH today  I was so tired of holding him back I finally just gave him a nudge and let him fly lol!









4.65 miles, 31.4 for the year.


----------



## kewpalace

Finally got out with the ponies for a little trail ride last weekend. Out my gate into the mountains and the creekbed. Probably about 3-4 miles total for the ride, riding Star and ponying Pi. It was nice and relaxing for all of us! Some pix:

Had to interrupt the nap to get started:









This actually shows the flood damage we've sustained this year. We are riding in the flash flood made "creek bed". The actual road is on top of the left side wall:









Half-way up the mountain - I usually use this mountain as a trot-conditioning hill. It's a good grade and distance. We go up it 2-3x at the trot. You can see the fog coming in from the valley ... 









Pi looks to the right of the view above ...









Down in the actual creekbed - floods have doubled the width of it; and it is still wet even though we've had no rain/snow for 2 weeks .. If you look in the upper left of the pix above you can see a ranch, this creekbed pix is down by that ranch.


----------



## gunslinger

evilamc said:


> GS since Miss Lacy is a TWH too I have a question for you! Sometimes when going home Jax likes to rush rush rush. I circle, I one rein stop him I turn him around and walk back the other way...nothing slows him though! I usually can finally get him to just stay in a flat walk though. Would you accept the flat walk as long as he doesnt go gaiting off or trying to canter or would you keep insisting for a dog walk like you asked for.


Oh my....honestly, I had that kind of day Saturday. In Miss Lacy's mouth and holding her back.....fought and fought...making her walk.....I finally decided I'd just air her out so I dropped the reins and let her go......she just kept getting faster and faster so I held the canter back some too......we went for about 4 miles that way....at a fairly fast canter...me thinking the whole time she's finally going to give it up but no.....I think with the weather the way it was, cold and rainy, she could have went like that all day.....

GF has a gelding that's the same way......but when the two are together, and it's just the two of them, they're usually content and meander along....

We don't have a lot of days like that although several years ago most of them were that way.....both of them like to be on the front and this most often happens in a large group of horses. Yes, we were on the tail end of the group....and Miss Lacy didn't like that at all.....plus, she knew we were headed to the trailer......

I've worked on it for years and again, don't have many days like that.....but Saturday was one....


----------



## EquineBovine

Subbing so I can clock some up later


----------



## evilamc

gunslinger said:


> Oh my....honestly, I had that kind of day Saturday. In Miss Lacy's mouth and holding her back.....fought and fought...making her walk.....I finally decided I'd just air her out so I dropped the reins and let her go......she just kept getting faster and faster so I held the canter back some too......we went for about 4 miles that way....at a fairly fast canter...me thinking the whole time she's finally going to give it up but no.....I think with the weather the way it was, cold and rainy, she could have went like that all day.....
> 
> GF has a gelding that's the same way......but when the two are together, and it's just the two of them, they're usually content and meander along....
> 
> We don't have a lot of days like that although several years ago most of them were that way.....both of them like to be on the front and this most often happens in a large group of horses. Yes, we were on the tail end of the group....and Miss Lacy didn't like that at all.....plus, she knew we were headed to the trailer......
> 
> I've worked on it for years and again, don't have many days like that.....but Saturday was one....


Ha glad I'm not the only one then! Its not every ride but when it happens man is it a struggle. Next time I'll just let him flat walk but school our stops and backing in between to make sure hes still listening.


----------



## EquineBovine

Silly question but what app are you guys using to track your rides?


----------



## ChitChatChet

EquineBovine said:


> Silly question but what app are you guys using to track your rides?


I use Sports Tracker due to recommendations from here.

Works well...doesn't require cell phone signal.


----------



## EquineBovine

Which one? There's loads lol


----------



## Oreos Girl

Do you have Android or Apple?

I use Endomondo for mine but haven't found the distances to be reliable. I also carry a handheld GPS unit.

This is a list of GPS for phones.


----------



## EquineBovine

Oreos Girl said:


> Do you have Android or Apple?
> 
> I use Endomondo for mine but haven't found the distances to be reliable. I also carry a handheld GPS unit.
> 
> This is a list of GPS for phones.


Android.
Awesome just found that one!


----------



## gunslinger

EquineBovine said:


> Silly question but what app are you guys using to track your rides?


I use a Garmin Csx60 and a Garmin Hcx hand held GPS. I almost always take two, especially in the mountains.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

Finally got in a (short) ride today for the first time in a month! Skies were clear and blue, warm sun shining, and about 38*F. 









Unfortunately, there are still some very slick patches, so we had to take it easy and pick our way- sometimes the icy spots would be tough to see until you were basically on top of them, and we had a tense moment where we slid/stumbled down a small hill. That dampened my enthusiasm for trying to cross the woods trail to get to our longer loop, so we mostly stuck to the neighbors' fields.

The neighbor has an old, sandy, overgrown outdoor riding area that was soggy and wet. Was a good opportunity to work on Isabel's general dislike of riding through deeper water and puddles. Desire to go home > Keeping feet dry in her mind  Evil puddle, straight ahead!









We did circles, figure 8s, etc. while heading home and put our feet in every big puddle. The first couple she wanted to stand and paw in, and after that she decided home was good and puddles were no big deal!










*Total 2015 miles: 5.48*


----------



## gunslinger

Danged if I haven't come off a horse twice this month......fortunately I've bounced pretty good....

The first one was just a muddy trail and a muddy bank that Miss Lacy slipped on......

Yesterday was off Mr. Jack.....GF got off to cut a limb out of the way and didn't tie her horse.....as soon as the limb went down, her horse took off.....I was able to get Mr. Jack in front of him twice and had his reins in my hands once but he got away and took off running......needless to say, Mr Jack had never been in that situation with the only other horse making leaving tracks and GF hollering at him to woooo.......

I asked for a canter and he gave it to me....but then bucked at about 15 mph and I found my self off balance.....the rest was history......I did a pretty nice parachute landing roll and only wound up with trail rash on my face and a bit of a sore back...

That said, the rest of the ride was perfect....For the first time, when Mr. Jack and I got to a downed tree that required us to go off trail, he was fly by wire.....listened, and let me think for him.....followed my lead to a tee.....huge progress and otherwise a joy (if there is such a thing with a quarter horse).....

I was talking to GF about it today at church.....I'm never as balanced at a canter with him as I am with Miss Lacy.....I'm not sure why but I suspect he might be leading with a different foot.....or, probably also because he doesn't have near the miles on him.....or, maybe because he canters with his head low to the ground?

81 miles on the year so far......


----------



## Woodhaven

This past week it had melted quite a bit and everything is soooo muddy.
One day I went down to a neighbours, about a 10 - 15 min trot and rode in their outdoor sand ring and the next day my sister and I went back for another work out - does this count as trail riding, about 2 miles each day, some of it in circles.
Yesterday it was colder and we had some snow so we headed out for a trail ride before the ground started to melt and had a nice ride about 3 m


----------



## Celeste

Woodhaven, to me everything should count. 

Gunslinger, I'm glad you didn't break. 

DH and I had a nice little ride today. The weather was perfect. It was in the mid '60s and sunny. The horses were feeling good. Too good. 

My silly mare decided that it would be fun to throw in a few bucks. 

My full seat riding jeans probably paid for themselves today. I stuck to her like glue! Check these out for sure. Expensive, but worth it.

Deluxe Trail Rider's Unisex Full Seat Riding Jeans 

2.8 miles today.

Total: *32.6 miles*



__________________


----------



## evilamc

Aw GS glad you're ok! 

Celeste those jeans look SO AWESOMEEEEEEE I may have to save up for a pair!!!!!!!

I rode the wild man yesterday...against he was a monster coming home BUT after lots of corrections I did finally get him to calmly walk down driveway to finish ride. Hes fine going out..even a little slow haha so I made him work harder.

Today I didn't think I was going to ride...I was so tired from doing lots of barn chores....spring cleaning timeeee! My bodys sooooo sorrrrreeeeeeeee. Well Orianna's new pad came earlier this week so I decided to hop on her and try it out.









She did great! I'm so pleased with her so far. Theres little things to work on but overall shes a doll.

4.31 miles on Jax and 2.53 miles on Ori -- 38.24 for the year.


----------



## dbhrsmn

The snow is melting and the horses are really starting to shed. I'm ready for spring and for the time change in a couple weeks.
I got out for 3 rides this week for a little over 30 miles. 
I took Champ up to a little higher elevation to see how bad the snow is. It is mostly melted on the south facing slopes. But is still too deep and hard crusted on top.









The north facing slopes still have plenty of snow.


















I took PC out a little lower. Where the snow is mostly melted it is pretty muddy.



















Then I took Champ out where I took PC just a little farther. Here are a few pics.




























So I am up to a total of 109 miles for the year. It took me until some time in May to get this many last year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Last week, I went back down to Florida. We spent Thursday getting things around the farm done and prepping for the ride. We took the whole herd out for a brief leg stretch and tack check ride.











Saturday, I rode the 50 with Fluffy. The morning was quite chilly, with temps hovering right at freezing. It was fun to see all the Floridians in their winter coats and ski masks and huge gloves. The horses were feeling good at the start of the ride, but for the first time Fluffy went out without boinging! [When she gets excited, her trot becomes akin to trying to stand on a trampoline with an elephant bouncing on it, which her owner christened 'boinging.'] She was forward and happy and only had a handful of boing moments, when people joined our group (she is still somewhat reactive to strange horses being close to her).

The trails, all sand of course, were a combination of hard packed road and atv-type trails. Places were still quite wet, but nothing extreme like last ride. I liked these trails the best of any I have seen, as there was a nice variety. The weather slowly warmed into the low 60s, though there was a strong breeze. But the sun was shining and it was a great day to be riding.


























In the end, we finished 14th. I couldn't be more pleased with the progress Fluffy showed!!


Sunday, I rode the LD on Duroc. That morning was not quite as chilly, with lows only having gotten into the low 40s. Camp was just as busy however, as 47 people started the LD! Duroc was jazzed, but stood to be mounted and walked off without any fuss. We didn't warm up as long as last time, which I think helped keep him from cranking himself up even more. We timed it well to be able to just mosey out of camp after the front runners had left. I am happy to say that at no point did he get sticky or even think about going up! 











As always, the first few miles is a delicate dance of not letting him run totally wild but not stifling him to the point that he panics and rears. We passed a bunch of people and then found a nice pocket where nobody was in sight. It took him about 5 miles to settle down enough I could even think about turning the camera on, but that is actually am improvement over previous rides where I wasn't able to turn on the camera during the entire first loop! 







Once he settles, Duroc is a super fun horse to ride. Because of our pocket, he settled and stayed that way until we got back to camp. For the first time, I have pics of him on trail not looking white-eyed and even one with slack reins!!




















Duroc led all day, though Kathy and Fugi were there to provide support if it had been needed. I spent the entire second loop riding with one hand and a loose rein! Duroc still gets emotional when he is in camp around all the commotion, so he didn't pulse at the finish as quickly as Fugi (who was thoroughly bored by the whole thing). In the end, Fugi was 10th and Duroc was 13th (only taking 3 minutes longer than Fugi to pulse down). Yet again, I couldn't have been more pleased with how the day went.


2016 mileage
...
2/25 fluffy 2.86 miles 40 ft climb 5.4 mph 59F 372.82 total miles
2/27 fluffy 49.83 miles 115 ft climb 8.2 mph 61F 422.65 total miles
2/28 duroc 24.55 miles 63 ft climb 8.7 mph 67F *447.20 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, DH was able to get away from work early so we could get horses out. The weather is unusually warm (56F!), but super, super windy (gusts to 35mph). The horses were feeling mighty fine. When I went out to catch them, Sultan said see-ya as soon as I appeared and _galloped_ around and around the field like an idiot for 15 minutes straight.. and of course Phin thought that was great fun and ran around with him. Guess you call that a good warm-up? :icon_rolleyes:

Phin was quite agitated in the cross ties while being tacked up.. to the point I wasn't sure I was going to even get on him. But once he was outside, he calmed right down. Apparently massive wind is ok outside, but not inside the barn. Silly ayrab.




















2016 mileage
...
2/28 duroc 24.55 miles 63 ft climb 8.7 mph 67F 447.20 total miles
3/1 phin 12.75 miles 2110 ft climb 5.3 mph 47F *459.95 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got George out for a ride in the afternoon. Weather is chilly again (real feel of mid-20Fs), but snow may or may not be coming tonight so figured better ride while I could. The ground has actually dried up some, so was able to get to some trails I haven't been on in a while. I know I appreciated a change of scenery, and seeing as George didn't fake spook even once, I think he did too.

This is what we call the flowerpot graveyard trail (it belongs to a landscaping company):





















When we got home, we found everyone else had fallen down (left to right is Dream, Sultan, Phin):











Fingers crossed the snow doesn't amount to anything and I can get out tomorrow too.


2016 mileage
...
3/1 phin 12.75 miles 2110 ft climb 5.3 mph 47F 459.95 total miles
3/3 george 8.38 miles 1413 ft climb 5.2 mph 25F *468.33 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

I finally had a Saturday off and my friend came out and we rode. It was a beautiful day. We rode as far as an old culvert that often washes out. We had planned to go farther, but it looked very unsafe to go over. Some of the road was undermined and all of it looked muddy. It wasn't worth getting our horses (or ourselves) hurt over, so we turned around and went home. 

My girl was really good until we got almost home. The horses in front of the house came galloping up to meet us, which they always do. 

Then she noticed that someone had left the gate opened to their pasture. She really wanted to run down and chase around the pasture with them. (They didn't notice the opened gate.)

She started doing the "crazy horse gonna go psycho dance", which is a dance move she perfected years ago. It is one of those jump around, jig a little, throw in a baby buck, and do a "Michael Jackson Wannabe" step or two dances.

Fortunately, she finally saw things my way and we got back to the barn. 

Today, 5.4 miles

*Total 38 miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, I got George out despite the weather. It snowed in the morning, but it was teeny tiny flakes so they didn't amount to much. Even when the snow ended, it stayed damp and cold. 




















2016 mileage
...
3/3 george 8.38 miles 1413 ft climb 5.2 mph 25F 468.33 total miles
3/4 george 14.96 miles 1435 ft climb 6.1 mph 28F *483.29 total miles*


----------



## Woodhaven

Sis and I got out for a couple of rides, yesterday and today. It's just about freezing here and the ground is still firm with a little snow on it but cold enough it doesn't ball up in the feet.
Three miles yesterday and about four today, we had to jump a couple of small streams today, they had ice on them which the horses did not want to step on (don't blame them) but they managed them fine, we even did a long canter down one field which is rare for me as I don't canter much out on the trails, mainly trotting..
I am planning on riding again tomorrow but will have to go out myself so I am hoping for another nice day. 
It will get muddy soon so it's good to ride as much as we can now.


----------



## kenda

We moved barns about an hour walk west to have access to proper arenas and even though we did the trek to the new barn on foot, I'm counting it as it was exercise and exposure for her too.

We also went for a ride today with my sister and dogs along and Ry was an angel for my sister who had not been on a horse in a year. She was pretty energetic heading out with me on her and leading the way and then spooked hard at a combination of things that overwhelmed her. She actually bolted and broke one of her hoof boots she scared herself so bad. BUT I stayed on!

2016-03-01: 4.5 km
2016-03-05: 4.4 km
2016 Total: 32.9 km


----------



## phantomhorse13

We got another dusting of snow overnight, but by the time DH and I were done with some morning chores, it was all gone. The sun was out when we tacked up Phin and Sultan and headed out.











Now that the footing is better, I have been working with Phin on riding down hills. When I first got him, he could barely walk down a hill himself, forget with me on board. He is doing much better now! [FYI, the odd zipper you see across the bottom of my back is the pack I carry my cell phone in.]




















2016 mileage
...
3/4 george 14.96 miles 1435 ft climb 6.1 mph 28F 483.29 total miles
3/6 phin 14.51 miles 1857 ft climb 5.8 mph 31F *497.80 total miles*


----------



## dbhrsmn

I was able to get out a couple more times this week. I can get a little higher elevation each time I get out. I put shoes on Champ and got out for about 10 miles. Yesterday I got out for about 8 1/2 on PC.




































Champ likes that there is a little green starting to show.









Up to about 128 miles.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got George out today between laundry and house cleaning and packing. I head back to Florida tomorrow. 





























2016 mileage
...
3/6 phin 14.51 miles 1857 ft climb 5.8 mph 31F 497.80 total miles
3/7 george 11.55 miles 1229 ft climb 6.1 mph 50F *509.35 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, you are my hero.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> Dawn, you are my hero.


LOL. I am just super lucky.. and taking every advantage of it.


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> LOL. I am just super lucky.. and taking every advantage of it.


You are also super talented and athletic.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> You are also super talented and athletic.


The horses are, certainly. I just try to keep them between me and the ground. :wink:


----------



## Roux

Got in our first trail ride at home! My BO and her daughter were nice enough to go with me and we had a great time. Beau was really good. The darn dog at the end of the lane still spooked him really bad. Luckily this time I was on him (not opening the gate) and I was able to get him back pretty quickly. This mule can really bolt like a horse when he has a mind to!
Other than that he crossed the bridge, didn't mind the bikes, joggers etc. We did a loop and so we needed to cross water he did hesitate and I had to push him in close behind Gus and he did it the second time. I am really pleased with him, but need to give him some more confidence but that will come with time. 

+ 5.86 miles = 24.48 miles total

Pics of Beau sleeping, rolling after the ride and one of my English lesson this week because he looks so pretty!:loveshower:


----------



## gunslinger

That's a nice looking mule Roux....

Mule day in Columbia TN is the first weekend of April......I finally called and got registered for the parade....GF and I decided to wear our Tennessee Tuxedo's.....aka...bib overalls...

Lots of rain in the area this weekend, but GF and I dodged the rain drops and took the bumpities for a short ride of 8 miles......sure felt like farther than that.....as I think one quarter horse mile equals 2 gaited horse miles.....or at least, my back thinks so.....

101.9 miles so far for the year.....


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got to ride in Florida again this past weekend, but only got home this morning (after driving all night), so have not had time to edit pics or videos yet. DH and I got Phin and Sultan out today, as the forecast is calling for rain the rest of the week (and its raining now).

Phin was a very good boy today, which was wonderful as I am basically a zombie.





















2016 mileage
...
3/13 phin 10.76 miles 1998 ft climb 5.2 mph 55F *520.11 total miles*


----------



## QOS

Gunslinger - so sorry you came off of the horse. Ugh...that hurts.

Dawn - you are going to have to take up residency in Florida!!! OMG how long of a drive is it? What part of Florida? I went to Panama City in January and Ft. Walton Beach this past October. Florida is so beautiful!

Our travel trailer was totaled after the flooding incident :x and we spent all Friday a week ago looking at new ones. We chose one and hubby went and bought it Saturday while I worked on a wedding cake. We brought it home Thursday and were hoping to go camping Friday for the weekend. Unfortunately, Texas and Louisiana were pounded this week with rain. OMG white out flooding rains. Thank God we haven't flooded out but just 25 miles north of us people are losing everything. One of our riding buddies said he now has a 16 acre lake. So - our riding trip was canceled. The new trailer is a Puma - not as nice as the Wind Jammer but I like it.

We did ride last weekend - ran into hogs galore and my dog, Sister, ran after them. I nearly had a cow. I didn't want an Old Yeller Moment. All but one of our riding group rode today in Tyrrell Park. I now have 91.8 miles for the year.


----------



## Roux

Was able to get out on Thursday. I rode Gus and ponied Beau. I think I will probably do this more often because I need to keep riding Gus to help his arthritis and its a good way to get trail miles and time on Beau also!

No pics as I had my hands full!

+3.58 = 28.06 miles total


----------



## phantomhorse13

Last week, I went back to Florida for a ride. We got the horses out Wednedsay morning to check all was well before going to the ride site.











We rode the 60 miler on Thursday. Fluffy was a rockstar 99% of the day (only spooking twice when riders galloped up behind her unexpectedly). The whole ride was a big learning experience for her, as she was with Cowboy who was NOT a horse she knew. She was mellow on trail from the start, moving along well and drinking at every opportunity. I sponged from every puddle possible and was pleased that she remembered her lessons from last season. 





























We kept our pace reasonable and sponged at every available place. It was simply stifling, with someone at the hold saying the outright temp was 94F with a real feel of 108F. We were thankful for the wind and what shade we had on trail. 







At the end of the day, we finished 4th. You could have knocked me clean over when we found that out. While the entry in our ride hadn't been as big as the others (believe 17 started), we had never expected to place so well. We didn't bother to stand for BC, as the winner had come in hours and hours ahead of us, not to mention it was still hot as h!ll and the last thing I wanted to do was run around any more.


Friday was forecast to be another scorcher, so we were happy for an early start time for the LD. Duroc has been improving with each ride and this one was no exception.

































In the end, we placed 5th & 6th. We stood for BC and Duroc presented very well, getting the best vet score of all the horses standing. However, the winning rider had me weight-wise by about 40 pounds, so her horse got BC.

After getting the horses settled after the ride, I went back to the farm and exercised Brimstone for Lani. It was quite hot, but we just did a quick 6 miles to see how he was feeling.











On Saturday, we did the LD again. Duroc was awesome, despite the heat and dust (the ride didn't start until 11am, so we were riding in the heat of the day).











I was super pleased with how Duroc handled himself on trail. At the end, we were 3rd & 6th as Duroc had a lot more to look at in camp during the pulse time, including a set of crew people who were hollering and throwing things while they waited for their rider to come in. What a fantastic end to my Florida adventures!



2016 mileage
...
3/9 fluffy 2.84 miles 31 ft climb 5.2 mph 78F 512.19 total miles
3/10 fluffy 58.94 miles 278 ft climb 7.8 mph 96F 571.13 total miles 
3/11 duroc 24.53 miles 259 ft climb 8.4 mph 94F 595.66 total miles 
3/11 brimstone 6.23 miles 6 ft climb 8.2 mph 95F 601.89 total miles 
3/12 duroc 24.94 miles 259 ft climb 7.9 mph 87F 626.83 total miles 
3/13 phin 10.76 miles 1998 ft climb 5.2 mph 55F *637.59 total miles*


----------



## liltuktuk

Haven't caught up in a while! 

Life has been crazy, trying to ride when I can, training for a Half Marathon again, and studying for the PE exam. All on top of going to work and trying to keep the house in some state of order.

I've gotten a couple of rides in on Amira again recently. I'm hoping that now that we've sprung ahead I'll be able to get more ride time in during the week after work, but we'll see. So much to do, so little time.

On Sunday I dropped Maverick off at the trainer's. He'll be there for at least 30 days. I felt like a momma dropping her kid off at kindergarten on the first day of school. I'll be going back on Monday to see what the trainer has done with him so far and how he's coming a long. I just hope the little ****** is behaving himself! :wink:

The last ride we went on we just poked around the property. I ponied Maverick and he was surprisingly good for having not done much all winter. He of course started eating Amira's reins while I was trying to get the picture...:icon_rolleyes:









*Total Miles: 40.66*


----------



## whisperbaby22

Continues sunny and warm here.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got George out early today as the weather was supposed to turn ugly later (and indeed, its actually storming here, complete with thunder and lightning!). I took the GoPro out with me, as I was trying to figure out how to stop that horrible clanking rattle that was so bad in the last set of videos. I added some padding to the case, which seems to have helped but not removed the issue totally.






























As you can see, George was feeling mighty fine!!


2016 mileage
...
3/13 phin 10.76 miles 1998 ft climb 5.2 mph 55F 637.59 total miles
3/16 george 12.33 miles 1207 ft climb 6.2 mph 54F *649.92 total miles*


----------



## EquineBovine

Phantomhorse - LOVE your chestnut! <3


----------



## evilamc

I've got in a few rides...two shorter ones and a little longer one today 

Yesterday both boarders came over and we went for a little walk, it was great! It was my first time riding with Casey and Rodeo  We had QUITE THE ADVENTURE with Faye and Commander though in the beginning. I wrote all about it in my journal lol!

Today I trailered a few miles down the road so I could ride some quieter backroads...it was just perfect!



















And Jax posed in the wind









2.81 + 3.3 + 6.95 = 54.48 for the year.


----------



## horseboy1

I finally found a GPS map app that seems to work. My daughter and I went for a 5 mile ride in the Saguaro National Park this morning, along the Pink Hill trail. It felt hot but it was only 80F.
We typically walk or maybe trot a little. I had a bad fall (bucked off at a canter from a TB I used to have) in the fall of 2014. I ended up with 7 broken ribs and 3 fractured vertebrae, 4 days in the hospital. So, we I don't tend to go fast much anymore, we averaged 2.5 mph. 










A view from Pink Hill.
















Some steps off Pink Hill. 









Deep trails!


----------



## AQHA13

More pictures from the Wenas Wildlife Area in Washington. It may be dry as dust in the summer, but right now it's simply stunning! These pictures are a conglomeration to the past couple days. And I apologize in advance for the pictures of us together. Since we were by ourselves I had to get creative with setting the camera up and then running back to Abbe. 























































Brittney and Abbe


----------



## dbhrsmn

I have been able to get out for a few rides since I posted last. On Thursday we went south and rode in the sand. 


















Friday we rode the thunder mountain trail. we rode until we got high enough that in the shade, the snow was too deep to keep going.










Then turned and went back. 






































Thursday we rode 14.6 miles and Friday 11.1. So I have 162.5 for the year.
This is 3 short video clips loaded together of part of the Thunder mountain trail.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsKdZYHrWaE


----------



## whisperbaby22

Wow, what beautiful country.


----------



## evilamc

Wow the last three of you that posted pics of your trails....beautiful!!!!!!!!!

I finally got a real ride on my new mare, Orianna. It's Csimkuna's birthday so I trailered Rodeo and Ori down the road so we could get a nice quiet ride in  Both horses did GREAT!!!!! I'm really liking this mare, shes so awesome! Both of them are a bit foot sore though from the gravel spots  They don't have feet of steel like Jax yet. I'm going to have to see if any of Jax's boots fit either of them.




























7.2 miles at a speedy 2.9 mph LOL!!! 61.68 for the year


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got George out with my SIL and her new horse today. You would have thought George had never seen a strange horse before in his life with the way he was acting. He was all puffy and jiggy and then was spooking at anything and everything. :icon_rolleyes:





























George is lucky I had an appointment this evening or we might still be out there looking for his brain!!


2016 mileage
...
3/16 george 12.33 miles 1207 ft climb 6.2 mph 54F 649.92 total miles
3/22 george 7.95 miles 763 ft climb 3.8 mph 48F *657.87 total miles*


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Hi Everyone! Its been a long time since I posted here, and I am really missing my friends on this thread! 

We have had some tragedy strike our horse family the last 3 months, and so it has been hard to post. First, our youngest mare, Millie the tall Appendix who is only 5, has had a bad front right knee. This is not the knee she injured before she came to us as a rescue (she looked like she had run her left side into a post, face cut open, chest and shoulder off, left club foot). We put her on pasture rest and called the vet. She has cancer in her right knee! It is just disintegrating into little bits of bone on the x ray. We are medicating her pain and watching to see what we can do, but it doesn't look good.

So we reached out to our horsey community here to find another mare that needed a home. Anna, a chestnut QH, 8 years old, who hadn't been touched in 4 years, but was well trained at one point. She was kind of a handful and could be spooky, but was settling down into a nice little horse. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-zx81i9-JTEWHJpRHBwd0lwcTg/view?usp=sharing

Last month, we had everyone ready to get on the trailer. Anna was good at being tied, but wouldn't run away. I had her lead rope looped around the hitching post so if she pulled back, she could get free. She suddenly pulled back, and spun on her right hind and we heard this HUGE pop. She broke her femur and probably severed a major artery. She was nearly dead in 90 minutes when the vet finally arrived to put her down. We buried her right there, in the yard. We had had her for 5 months.

So, a month later, we found another horse that needed a home. Her parents were in their 80's and could no longer ride her. She is a Rocky Mountain Saddle Horse and we named her Goldie Hawn, because of her lovely golden mane and tail. She is a sweet horse, but again, not ridden for 4 years.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-zx81i9-JTEa2t2UVFhYlBCeXc/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-zx81i9-JTEYzhjNjY2UzVYNkk/view?usp=sharing


So, we are watching Millie's knee daily. She is able to hobble around the pasture comfortably, is eating and will trot around occasionally. She will see the vet again in 4 more weeks. 

Foxtail:cowboy:


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am so sorry for your mares Foxtail. I hope that there can be some good news on Millie.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got George out in the morning, knowing it was going to be quite warm by afternoon. I was concerned his brain might still be missing, but luckily it had returned overnight!





























2016 mileage
...
3/22 george 7.95 miles 763 ft climb 3.8 mph 48F 657.87 total miles
3/23 george 12.39 miles 1553 ft climb 6.1 mph 55F *670.26 total miles*


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond

*Eastern Mojave Scenic endurance ride kinda near Baker, CA*

A video from day 1!
https://youtu.be/QHp6aXGWHmI


----------



## whisperbaby22

Very nice here in So Cal.


----------



## phantomhorse13

We left early Thursday morning to head to New Jersey. This was to be Phin's first ride, with Sultan along to baby sit. DH and I had been back and forth about entering the 30 or the 50. I was concerned that there would be a lot more out-of-control horses in the LD that would potentially upset Phin. He has been handling his training rides with ease, so after talking it over with a couple very experienced friends, entered the 50.

We were the first people to arrive, as usual. Decided to take advantage of the quiet and get out for the pre-ride. Phin was alert and interested but not stupid. He remembered his ground manners, though was something of a loud mouth (he hollered at every neigh he heard).




















Phin was excellent on the pre-ride. He was happy to go first but stayed at the pace I asked him both out and back. He vetted in without issue, not seeming overly concerned about the strangers and commotion all around him.

The next morning the forecasted heavy rain decided it would hold off. It was SO nice not to have to tack up and start in the rain! Phin was certainly more animated than he would have been at home, but again wasn't silly and listened well. I started him in the rope nose hack (what we call the hack-a-more, versus the padded nose hack being the hack-a-less), figuring I would rather have too many brakes than not enough!











We let the majority of the ride (21 entries) go out before we even approached the start. We walked out of camp! Phin was happy to move along, interested in the horses in front of him but not wanting to race to catch up. 











We did briefly have someone on a not-well-controlled horse attempt to leech onto the back of Sultan (who was behind Phin), but I made it clear they couldn't stay there as it was upsetting him (and me to be honest, listening to her repeatedly yell at her horse). Luckily she backed off and we didn't have any more company issues the rest of the day!

Phin settled in well after a couple miles and was soon content to let Sultan set the pace. Sultan was more than happy to show Phin how it's done.











Phin handled the vet checks with ease. We came in, untacked at the trailer, gave them both a bite, then went to the vetting. Phin had great numbers all day. He also ate and drank - both on trail and in the holds - like a champ. The weather was all over the place: sun, rain, humidity, sun, wind, a storm, and more humidity. I changed him to the hack-a-less at the first hold and he barely needed that.




























































Phin crossed the finish line - which my garmin recorded as 51.48 miles - happy and forward. We went back to the trailer to untack. While he was standing, he cramped up in a hind leg. We weren't able to get the cramp worked out, so he did not get a completion.  While I was heartbroken that he won't get credit for the wonderful ride he did, I could not be more pleased with how he behaved all day.


2016 mileage
...
3/24 phin 2.13 miles 27 ft climb 4.2 mph 57F 672.39 total miles
3/25 phin 51.76 miles 589 ft climb 7.3 mph 73F *724.15 total miles*


----------



## Oreos Girl

That is great news PH. If you come south of Tennessee/South Carolina for a ride this year, let me know. I would love to come and crew for you or just cheer you on.


----------



## greentree

PH, that is so sad!


----------



## evilamc

Ohh PH thats GREAT he took it all so well but such a shame at the end  Hopefully next time that wont happen!

I met up with a new friend today, trailered 100 miles to Dillion State park!








His butt makes Jax' head look teeny



















Didn't get too many pics..between getting lostish and trying to keep Jax walking I was busy lol! The two horses were egging each other on to gogogo

Sweaty mess when done!









We did 7.06 miles, Jax looks like he did 30 LOL, they had fun thats for sure. 68.74 for the year. We're planning on going to Hocking Hills Next week!!!!! I've seen so many awesome pics of that place, can't wait.

Dawn, I actually just bought a little s hack to try out. I was thinking of trying it with Orianna....I wonder if Jax would do well? Hes in a pretty easy bit at the moment and for the most part does great...just gets a little crazy at the canter...Think it would be worth a try or should I work on getting his excited canter better first?


----------



## QOS

Foxtail - so sorry about your horses. That is just heartbreaking.

Dawn...hate that he cramped up. Poor guy.

Biscuit and I have made a few rides! I rode Sunday morning on the 20th at Tyrrell Park with my cousin. We rode 6.6 miles. Since we park at the Marsh now instead of the stables it has cut some distance off of our ride :-( 

I left that afternoon for Ebenezer to ride with my friend Diane from the Fort Worth area. We rode 15 miles Monday - some on a trail I had never rode on. Beautiful weather - it was cold but sunshine galore. Biscuit was a good boy. The next day I rode 18 miles and my backside felt like it was going to possibly fall off. We had a great time and I hauled home Wednesday.

Friday Kellie and I rode again in Tyrrell Park - saw a bunch of hogs and we rode again Saturday. Our friend Jimmy and his friend joined us so we had a nice little ride. 

So for the week Biscuit and I logged 53.3 miles for a total of 144.8 for the year. 

I am going to North Carolina for 3 to 4 weeks in July/August in the Raleigh area. My daughter is expecting her first baby and I am taking Biscuit with me. Hoping to go ride at the Biltmore!


----------



## Oreos Girl

That is so cool QOS. I have never been to the Biltmore which is a running joke in my family because when I was a teenager, my family dropped me off to spend 3 weeks with my mom's family in Maryland (a yearly trip for me) and they went to the Biltmore without me on the way home.


----------



## liltuktuk

Yesterday was gorgeous here. Almost 70 out, sunny, a nice breeze, couldn't ask for a better day. We trailered the horses to the state park near by and did about 4 miles, we didn't have a lot of time due to family commitments for Easter, but it was still a nice relaxing ride. I didn't get any pictures during the ride, but did snap a cute shot of the pretty girls in the trailer before heading home.









Maverick has been at the trainer's for 2 weeks now and is learning how to be an upstanding horsey citizen. I stopped up Saturday to watch the trainer work with him and they were working on ground driving. She's hoping that she'll start in-saddle work this week with him. I'm so excited! He's going through a bratty teenager phase and pretending that things he's done before scare him, but once he gets it in his head that he's not going to get a way with being stupid he buckles down and really works. The trainer loves him and so does everyone at the barn. :loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

evilamc said:


> Dawn, I actually just bought a little s hack to try out. I was thinking of trying it with Orianna....I wonder if Jax would do well? Hes in a pretty easy bit at the moment and for the most part does great...just gets a little crazy at the canter...Think it would be worth a try or should I work on getting his excited canter better first?


What type of noseband does your hack have? That will make a big difference in how much rate you have using it (thus the hack-a-more vs hack-a-less comments I have made about mine).

Is there a place you can ride Jax that would be somewhat contained the first time you try it? Of course an arena is always nice for trying new tack, but I just rode Dream and Phin in the pasture the first time I used the hack on them. That at least gave me an idea if they would pay any attention before we went out on trail.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Oreos Girl said:


> If you come south of Tennessee/South Carolina for a ride this year, let me know. I would love to come and crew for you or just cheer you on.


I was down in Florida a few times over the winter and even once in Georgia, but doubt I will be down that way again the rest of the season. But you never know!



QOS said:


> I am going to North Carolina for 3 to 4 weeks in July/August in the Raleigh area. My daughter is expecting her first baby and I am taking Biscuit with me. Hoping to go ride at the Biltmore!


The Biltmore Estate is just lovely with tons of marked trails. You will have a blast!!


----------



## evilamc

phantomhorse13 said:


> What type of noseband does your hack have? That will make a big difference in how much rate you have using it (thus the hack-a-more vs hack-a-less comments I have made about mine).
> 
> Is there a place you can ride Jax that would be somewhat contained the first time you try it? Of course an arena is always nice for trying new tack, but I just rode Dream and Phin in the pasture the first time I used the hack on them. That at least gave me an idea if they would pay any attention before we went out on trail.


Its Zilco's S Hackamore, so a padded noseband, so your hack-a-less  

If it doesn't rain again for a few days I could ride in my pasture. I just wont ride in there when its wet and tear up the grass


----------



## Celeste

evilamc said:


> Its Zilco's S Hackamore, so a padded noseband, so your hack-a-less
> 
> If it doesn't rain again for a few days I could ride in my pasture. I just wont ride in there when its wet and tear up the grass


I found that the Zilco's S Hackamore was definately a "hack-a-less". Even in the arena I was glad to feel my feet hit solid ground when I dismounted. My slightly too forward mare became pretty psycho. :gallop:


----------



## evilamc

Celeste said:


> I found that the Zilco's S Hackamore was definately a "hack-a-less". Even in the arena I was glad to feel my feet hit solid ground when I dismounted. My slightly too forward mare became pretty psycho. :gallop:


Eek! May not be great for Jax then. Orianna is a pretty easy ride though so I was thinking she may like it.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got George out after getting home from Jersey and boy was he full of himself!! He wanted to go go go.. and if we weren't going, he was a total spooky idiot. So we went looking for his brain.





























We did 12 miles of trails in one place we ride and then started for home. George was still being a dope, so we cantered right on past home and started towards the other set of trails. It was only then he thought perhaps walking was a better choice than climbing, so we were able to go home. Guess he is telling me he is ready for his first start of the season in a couple weeks! :icon_rolleyes:


2016 mileage
...
3/25 phin 51.76 miles 589 ft climb 7.3 mph 73F 724.15 total miles
3/26 george 15.22 miles 1518 ft climb 7.3 mph 50F *739.37 total miles*


----------



## Painted Horse

Took a group of friends down to Robbers Roost in Southern Utah last weekend. Too much snow at home to ride, But the desert is great this time of year, plus you get to relive history of Butch Cassidy and the Wild Bunch.

There are no trails. Not a place for timid or novice riders. But extremely satisfying to ride your horse over such rough terrain.

Here is a short video of our ascent out of the canyon toward the end of the day.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8QpKMvyTTM


And a video from a friend of our descent into the canyon early in the morning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_LJ0BmmIOI


----------



## Painted Horse

And some narrows we rode Saturday in the San Rafael Swell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQiYB9burkQ#t=4.559


----------



## whisperbaby22

Wow that looks like fun.


----------



## carshon

I will be the first to say that I am of the faint of heart! That looks exciting - but I am terrified of heights so probably a no go for me!


----------



## kenda

Painted Horse said:


> And some narrows we rode Saturday in the San Rafael Swell
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQiYB9burkQ#t=4.559


Yikes, how did you keep you knee caps attached in that one?!


----------



## ManicMini

The SO and I went out today to take full advantage of the gorgeous day and perfect weather we woke up to. We went out to Baker's Creek and had the best adventure navigating some challenging trails full of natural obstacles. The horses gave 110% today and I was so pleased with Ransom and Cam's work ethic and behavior. They worked up a lot of sweat so after the ride ended we let them cool off in the lake. Ransom loves water so he dived right in! Cam on the other hand was less than impressed haha.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Painted Horse*: as always the places you ride are amazing! some day I will get out to see them for myself.



I got some saddle time in this afternoon. I rode my SIL's new gelding Amish. He is a Morgan/Saddlebred cross, and at almost 17 hands, quite a change from our arabs! 





























2016 mileage
...
3/26 george 15.22 miles 1518 ft climb 7.3 mph 50F 739.37 total miles
3/30 amish 14.07 miles 1634 ft climb 4.1 mph 56F *753.44 total miles*


----------



## horseboy1

My daughter, a local friend in Tucson and I went on the Arizona Trail for about 5 miles. Nice weather, 70s. The trail is a bit rocky but beautiful scenery. 

Google Map


----------



## Roux

Another nice ride with Beau 7.06 miles for a total of 35.12!

Really liking my new mule!


----------



## evilamc

Beau is so cute! Can't believe I'm actually beating you in miles right now 

I've gotten in 3 rides since my last post!

One short ride with Jax and Rodeo...then I took Orianna on our first solo trailer out ride...and then trailered Jax today!

Loving this mare!


















And Mr. PICK ME PICK ME today









Hes had a little cough going on....Orianna had it first...put her on meds and cleared up and now hes got it..have him on same meds and hes almost back to 100%. I was going to ride Ori again today but she saw halter and hit the road...while Jax tried putting the halter on himself...so I said alrightttt if you insist!

He just wanted to graze at the park









2.6 + 5.05 + 5.6 = 82 for the year. Can't believe I haven't hit 100 yet  Almost.


----------



## nvn0806

Hi all!

I had the pleasure of joining a chapter of the Backcountry Horsemen of Utah in Moab this weekend for a few rides. Here are some pics taken during a ride in Seven Mile Canyon.

I am riding my family's black "mutt" mare, Eclipse. Don't know how many miles total we have so far for the year, but I'll use these last two days as a jumping off point! 13 miles the first day, 7 miles the second. 20 official so far!


----------



## Painted Horse

We are riding up the Little Grand Canyon of the San Rafael next weekend. Should be a good group. Come and join us. See some new country and meet new friends


----------



## horseboy1

We went up to the Santa Catalina Mountains for the morning at the Prison Camp campground (which was rechristened Gordon Hirabayashi Recreation Area) and rode along the Arizona Trail for about 3 miles. We went in both directions since it got rough on the west side towards Sycamore Reservoir. The parking areas has corrals and a place to camp. The trail gets rough (at least for us). It was cooler up at 5,000 ft, 80F vs 91F in the valley near Tucson. We are heading back to Maryland with the horses in a couple of weeks. We will miss all the nice trails here in AZ. 

Map of our ride


----------



## whisperbaby22

Really nice photos and videos this year. Here is another hot day in So Cal.


----------



## AQHA13

*What's better that going riding???

Going riding twice!*


On Friday morning Abbe and I packed up and drove until the pavement ended. From there were parked the truck and trailer, tacked up and rode a long and narrow stretch of gravel road out to one of the prettiest areas around. This gravel road closes to motorized vehicles during the winter months until May 1st to protect wintering elk herds and other wildlife. So, therefore we had the entire valley to ourselves. Abbe never missed a step, even with wild turkeys gobbling, deer bounding through the trees, countless flooded streams and boggy messes, a metal bridge that clanked and echoed as we passed over it, rabbits scurrying underfoot, and steep hills. Everything that I've done with her and worked with her on, came together during this trip and she impressed me! I'm one proud momma!. :loveshower: I'm in love with a horse, my horse!









Tacked up and getting the saddle bags packed









Stretch of gravel road lined by birch trees









Time for a snack in a little meadow along the way









Noisy, yellow bridge









Crossing over the creek and into Cascade park in the LT Murray Wildlife Area









Ponderosa Pines


















Time for a breather she says. That was a steep climb!



























Back home, enjoying a roll!

***Insert phone call from friend** 
Wanna go riding?*
Heck yes! So Abbe and I loaded back up for round two. 



























Picking flowers, catching a bite to eat and taking it easy. 

Total mileage for the ay 11.22 miles.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today momma nature calmed down after yesterday's snow and sleet and terrible wind. The ground is still something of a mess and it's 15 degrees below normal, but more rain is coming tomorrow and Tuesday, so we wanted to get the horses out.

Phin was a very good boy and Sultan was a complete [email protected] I guess the slow pace was not to his liking, so he got fussier and fussier as the ride went on. Not a very fun time for DH, but I was pleased that Phin ignored it all.





























2016 mileage
...
3/30 amish 14.07 miles 1634 ft climb 4.1 mph 56F 753.44 total miles
4/10 phin 12.7 miles 1565 ft climb 4.6 mph 26F *766.14 total miles*


----------



## Painted Horse

Spent the weekend in Central Utah riding along the san rafael river. In an area called the Little Grand Canyon.

https://youtu.be/1AFJTr90iLQ


----------



## BlooBabe

Roux- I am insanely jealous of your mule adventures. I've been looking for a decent sized riding mule for years now but they aren't so common up where I am in new england unless you want to pay an arm an a leg for an Amish burn out.

Chunk and I have both been cleared to start riding again. I went to get on him a few weeks ago and I was absolutely terrified to try it but did get on and instead of the bronco I was expecting he was an angel. Got on again on Monday and went through the motions to see how he was moving out at more than a walk. He was riding like he hadn't almost ripped his leg off so I made plans to go on a trail with a friend. Chunk was a spooky mess on Thursday so I decided to hand walk him instead. Here in suburbia there aren't many trails and my barn is triangled in my three main roads so I walked him along the main road. Cars coming at him were terrifying but the ones coming up behind him were fine. Then he absolutely refused to get anywhere near the pond (which is fine by me I don't like the water wither) and then we found a short trail that lead us out to main roads number 2 and three. I hopped on for a little bit while on the trail and along the campground road but hopped off at the main road back to the barn. Chunk decided that cars and trucks weren't so scary anymore and walked along the road only mildly alert to the traffic shooting by us. The public around me don't have proper horse etiquette and often blare their horns, speed by, and sometimes cut us off without warning so that can get pictures of or pet the pretty horses, so overall it was good and nobody died, which is always a plus. We were a colorful bunch between my purple hair and his rainbow tack.

Selfies while walking the trail

















Warm up before leaving









The entire outing was probably a little over a mile but I only rode for ~300ft


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, DH & I got Phin and George out. We have intentionally not taken them out together before as George can be a silly spook and I didn't want that encouraging Phin (who is plenty spooky all on his own!). But seeing as George will be babysitting at the next event, we figured we better try it out at home and see how it went. :dance-smiley05:

As expected, George was something of a pill.. wanting to go faster than requested and then spooking at nothing when kept at a reasonable pace. However, Phin - who went first the whole time - ignored him totally! :clap:






































2016 mileage
...
4/10 phin 12.7 miles 1565 ft climb 4.6 mph 26F 766.14 total miles
4/15 phin 7.34 miles 801 ft climb 4.6 mph 64F *773.48 total miles*


----------



## lsdrider

Got a 20.2 mile ride in yesterday. Rode to the hardware store in town - not very picturesque, LOL.

Been riding whenever possible between the weather and a very busy spring work load. Things should slow down now for more riding time, camping and vacation.

2016 Mileage - Jack: 136


----------



## Zexious

Phantomhorse--I love the photos you share <3 
Nothing makes my day quite like seeing your pretty white horses and their gorgeous red tack :O


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I rode Sumac Creek in N Georgia this weekend and then took a side trip to Murray Lake.....16.9 miles....

While it was a blue bird day, with a high of about 73, I've got to say the trail just wasn't very pretty....as the forest service did a controlled burn somewhat recently. I guess I don't really understand this....as they burned it off a couple of years ago and it was just starting to come back and thicken up....they don't seem to do this in most parts of the forest....at least not as often as at Sumac Creek.....

No matter, but we won't be riding this trail for at least another year or so.....shame...because it's been one of my favorites.....135 miles and change for the year so far.....


----------



## evilamc

I've got a few more rides in!

My parents visited for my birthday, my shop is now DONE! I started advertising last night and already have 10 new clients booked  My mom hasn't really rode much but always wants to, so I took her to the little park by the house to ride the back roads. She wasn't too impressed with that she said it made her really nervous...but she needs to learn how to control Orianna before I'm going to take her on big open trails...Orianna is an absolute SAINT! Put her in a hackamore (hackaless) since she had to have a tooth pulled a few days before (she still had a wolf tooth!) and her mouth was still healing. She did amazing.









Then I decided to take her out in it a few days later to really get a feel for how she does in it. While she was a little head strong she still LISTENED. So I think if I work on refinement and turning more off my seat/legs with her she'd do great in it. 

Thennnnn I took Jax over to Mountwood Park in WV....Oh my TALK ABOUT HILLS. I thought the poor little guy was going to die. He insisted on running up one hill and I think he regretted it after! Was such a good work out for him even if it was a shorter ride. Have to build up to longer hilly rides!





Thennnn today I made plans to meet up with my friend at Hocking Hills in Ohio. Well that didn't go as planned, I waited over an hour for her and had no cell service to try calling her...so I just didn't know what to do so just rode alone. She apparently got there literally minutes after I gave up on her lol. We were supposed to meet up at 11:30..I waited till 1 

Talk about a BEAUTIFUL place! We barely made a dent in it too but we got a late start and I was alone so I just followed a loop. I think Jax somewhat learned his lesson from Mountwood about rushing...he did much better today and took his time up the steeper hills. He still needed some breaks but thats fine, he'll get there 









Hard to see but this was a HUGE drop off









He found his brains today as PH would say lol!


















He really did great though, very proud of him. Hes such a fearless little guy and tries so hard. We just need to work on rating our speed and some refinement in our cues still.

3.08 + 1.68 + 3.5 + 6.5 = 97.06 for the year.


----------



## Avna

My first time posting in this thread! So excited to be able to. My little green Morgan mare Brooke and I have been stymied by weather and by trailer issues and various things but now we are finally out and about! 

This is Toro Regional Park just south of Salinas CA, on a gorgeous spring day. Went out for about 3 hours with a group of three people who haul out to localish parks twice a week. Lots of climbing up and down hills. Brooke did so well for a horse with almost no experience. I'm so proud of her. The wildflowers were exceptional.


----------



## liltuktuk

Not a trail riding post/photo, but so excited. I rode Maverick for the first time last night! He's been at the trainers for just over 30 days and has learned very quickly and has the makings to be an excellent trail horse.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zexious

^How exciting!! Maverick is just adorbs :O!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Woohoo for Mav!! So exciting.


----------



## Eole

Yeah for Maverick! He is so handsome. 

I'm finally back on this thread. I've been reading (and being envious) since January while snow and ice kept me from riding. I just LOVE this trail riding post and the fabulous pictures from all over the place.


My ride season started officially Sunday when I took Alizé out. Only roads can be ridden, as trails are still under deep snow in many places. It's hilly in any direction, so up we went to main road (narrow dirt roads) and up a private road to take the view. You can see top of mountains through the trees: this is my riding playground. :wink:

This morning, it was Buttercup's turn. She was a handful and we had to discuss speed control. Considering she is green and wasn't saddled for 3 months, we did well.

Last pic is one trail I walked-snowshoed today to check footing and pick down limbs. It probable will be ridable this week end.


----------



## lsdrider

That's some nice looking riding country there Eole!

Jack and I had a 30.2 mile day Sunday.


2016 Mileage - Jack: 166.2


----------



## gunslinger

Oh my Eole....now I remember why I live farther south......

Glad you've managed a ride and while it still looks cold to me it appears things are improving.....


----------



## Eole

What is it with this "new" forum, even in the classic view, it took me forever to find this thread.:icon_rolleyes:

Rode again Alizé yesterday, under an hour ride. All hills, so a good work out. I think she was stiff on the left hind going downhill on the way back. Same as last fall, so 3 months rest didn't help. Time for vet opinion.

Hope you all go riding this week end and bring back amazing pictures!


----------



## gunslinger

I've reverted back to the classic view myself, and also set a new bookmark straight to the forums......

I understand the need for change as hackers, malware and viruses obsolete older versions......I'm glad, however, that we still have the classic view....

Back on topic......we're headed out for a ride later in the mornings....bumpities....still deciding on where....and that's the good thing about this area....so many places to ride....


----------



## gunslinger

Oh my......rodeo....again.....rode this one out but dang it was intense there for a few seconds....danged green quarter horse! 

GF and I rode Dry Creek GA Saturday......and frankly, while any day riding is good, this one wasn't one of our more enjoyable rides.....for several reasons....

Mr. Jack is still a work in progress and is the tale of two horses......we wound up in a group of 10 horses.....about half gaited and half quarter horses.....ok...so far so good....except, Mr. Jack doesn't like groups.....

About a mile or so into the ride.....we rode up on a couple of bicycler's....the rest is kind of a blur.....but Mr. Jack bolted....I wound up going down the side of a mountian....and off balance....not good.....I'm not sure how but I managed to regain my balance and Woa'ed him up.....but I sure thought he had me off.....yep....quite a rush.....

Mr. Jack got a mile or so of the front and decided he didn't want that any more.....so we rodeo'ed again ......rode backward up the trail for a bit......as we we going.....frontward or backwards...his choice....finally turned him around and he was fine after that.....then we wound up on the back and rubberbanded ......trot the catch up......trot to catch up.....finally got him to slow lope instead of trotting....( I'm convinced a trot is the devils gate)......

Then in the creek....Mr. Jack decided to paw the water......down right soaked me.....Yep....the water's still cold this time of year.....

Dry creek also endured a controlled burn....and about half the trail was lunar scape.....two weekends in a rode, we rode where there were controlled burns......

I could go on but the day continued to be touch and go......

I've got more horses than I can keep rode.....and this is my fault for not riding him more often......and standing him up for so long....

Sigh....thank the lord for gaited horses......and Miss Lacy.....sure is hard to leave the Cadillac in the garage......and deal with a green bumpity all day....riding him 7.5 miles left me more sore than riding Miss Lacy 20 miles.....

Sonny Boys turn next weekend....more bumpity miles.....

7.5 miles yesterday.....142.5 for the year....


----------



## lsdrider

This weekend was shortened by work and weather. Got 14.2 in Saturday after I got home and took a 4.1 mile cruise Sunday morning before the weather got here.

Hopefully our spring busy season is over so I can stay home and ride!

2016 total miles: 184


----------



## Drifting

Stryder and I are joining in! (Finally)

This is Stryder; most people on the forum have seen him in one post or another.:biggrin: I've been posting pictures around for like 4 years (He turned 4 in March.)










We just really started to ride this year, getting our bearings and learning each other in the ring. He went off to training last year but was a squirt, so we waited awhile. 

We've finally been wandering outside the ring and around the farm.











Meeting goats.










Roaming around.










Watching the babies <3










Even doing a little bit of hill work












I'd say we've probably done about 1.5 miles of wandering. Its not a terribly large farm. Next weekend we move to a place with some trail access though. So I hopefully will be getting some more miles on him!


----------



## Roux

I had two mule rides since the last post. Beau was awesome on both (once he was on the trailer) that is. 

The second ride was cut short because snow was coming in (snow is April in New Mexico... what is going on here!) You can see the storm coming in over the mountain in the pic!


4.36 + 6.65 = 46.13 miles total


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I had an endurance event this past weekend in Virginia. 











The weather on Friday was calling for showers from overnight throughout the day, so we were pleased when rain did not awaken us overnight, nor was it raining when we tacked up. Nothing is more miserable than tacking up in the rain!











It didn't take long for the showers to start, though it was never a heavy rain. These trails are known for being steep and often rocky, so we took it very easy on the climbs and the rocks. The rain was never constant though, so I played the coat on, coat off game (it was about 65F). 







































































In the end, we tied for 7th. The top 10 was just icing on the cake, as I had totally expected to turtle (finish last) and only wanted the completion.










We trailered home on Sunday. The boys ran around like lunatics upon being turned out - sure would have never known we were just a ride except for the numbers on their butts.











2016 mileage
...
4/22 phin 0.58 miles 24 ft climb 3.5 mph 62F 774.06 total miles
4/22 phin 30.09 miles 4179 ft climb 6.5 mph 64F *804.15 total miles*


----------



## Eole

Roux, LOVE the ears! Snow? :eek_color:
Drifting: love the colorful tack.

Rode Buttercup Saturday and Sunday. That would be 6 (short) rides in 7 days for my start of the season. Not bad!
More saddle time coming soon.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Phin did his first LD race. That is so exciting. I watched the video and it seems like he did a really good job.

I really have to post some of my rides but it is the end of the school year so I am mainly lurking.


----------



## Country Woman

I am going trail riding for the first time this year going on sat


----------



## Woodhaven

Phantom I can't "like" your post so here is the LIKE.
We don't do anything like you do but have been out for several rides over the last few weeks, things are drying up around here which makes it nicer going. 
We trailered up to a Conservation area last week for a very nice ride. It is sandy ground there and the footing was great, no mud. And some good hills to climb.
I am going out this weekend to help clear some more trails and hope to get out on them sometime.

Usually each ride is about 3 miles.


----------



## Zexious

@phantomhorse13 -- Wow! Another fabulous set of pictures!
Your posts always brighten my day <3

Can I ask a slightly OT question?
How did you get DH into riding? Was he a rider before you met, or did you get him into it?
Trying to gather up tricks to coerce BF into participating with me c;


----------



## phantomhorse13

Zexious said:


> Can I ask a slightly OT question?
> How did you get DH into riding? Was he a rider before you met, or did you get him into it?


I was lucky that he was already into it - that is actually how we met.

He did start riding as an adult though. He isn't even exactly sure what got him interested, though his brother and SIL both ride and dragged him out some. He jokes all the time it was buy a Harley or a horse. Thank goodness he picked the horse!!



I find my 'like' button is also not working at all now, in the classic version. But works in the new version. How confusing!


----------



## Zexious

^'Like' has been out since the unveil--and more recently 'attached' photos aren't showing as well Dx
I'm sure it'll be smoothed out soon! Thanks so much for taking the time to answer <3 What a fabulous way to meet your SO ;D


----------



## phantomhorse13

Zexious said:


> What a fabulous way to meet your SO


I am def super lucky, as I doubt many non-horsey people would be very tolerant of what I love, lol.

And the like button is an enigma. I see my name listed as liking some posts on here now, yet nothing appeared to happen when l clicked on the word. In either view. Totally perplexing.

I miss being able to see attached pics too. Hopefully someone is trouble shooting. We need to be able to see ears!


----------



## egrogan

"Like" button working for me on Classic view now 

I haven't been tracking any miles in the last couple of months. I've been traveling a ton for work and have been fighting some health and soundness problems with Isabel. 

However, we did go out for a couple of (untracked) miles last weekend, as it was sort of an impulse to hit the trail rather than just ride the hay fields.

She was a little "looky" when we first went out, and we both got startled by some ducks leaving the pond. 

Given her lack of fitness and some lingering hock issues, I just kept her at a walk. But she was so cute, when we got to the part of the trail where we usually have a good canter, she got all coiled up under me and was raring to go. When I asked her to just keep walking though, she was good about it.

Supposed to be a nice weekend with temps in the 60s, so planning to get out as long as she's sound.


----------



## Zexious

^Enjoy lovely weather on your gorgeous mare


----------



## gunslinger

Zexious said:


> @*phantomhorse13* -- Wow! Another fabulous set of pictures!
> Your posts always brighten my day <3
> 
> Can I ask a slightly OT question?
> How did you get DH into riding? Was he a rider before you met, or did you get him into it?
> Trying to gather up tricks to coerce BF into participating with me c;



I liked to backpack......and love being in the mountains.....my horses take me to places I can no longer go on foot.....

Maybe you can find a reason to be on horseback other than just "going riding"?


----------



## Zexious

^Step one is being able to get up on a horse at all! 
I certainly hope it'll come with time <3


----------



## Country Woman

tomorrow I am going on my first trail ride of 2016 
hoping the weather is going to be nice


----------



## lsdrider

Took yesterday off work. Got some stuff done around the house (after sleeping in!) then rode to the butcher shop for a steak - 17.0 miles.

Got a couple T-bones for the farriers (they're a him-n-her tag team) while there. They'll be here this afternoon, should be time for a quicky when they're done!

2016 total miles: 201


----------



## Oreos Girl

Anyone live near Belleville, Ontario, Canada? A fellow horse lover is in trouble and need some help? If so, please respond to me by pm on here.


----------



## Eole

If it isn't too late, I sent you a pm earlier, Oreo. :wink:


----------



## Eole

Nice ride on Buttercup this morning. Perfect weather, sunny and warm. Flies aren't out yet since we still get frost most nights.

We did 4 miles in an hour, on dirt roads. Met a few weekenders' SUVs with noisy trailer in tow and she behaved well. This is new for us. Last year was our first season and I stuck to trails to avoid meeting cars.


----------



## Drifting

:loveshower::loveshower:
I strapped on the big girl panties tonight! 3 IPA's helped. 

We moved Stryder to a new barn yesterday, and today was a bunch of firsts.
First time in an indoor
First time riding with a horse in the ring
First time on a trail ride (with me) - and we did it solo!

*Dare we? Yes.. We dare*
























































Time to turn around cause I lost the trail.







I love a froward horse, but he's green forward. The kind of green forward that charges ahead and doesn't really look where he's going. Lots of rocks, some mud, some water crossings. He did very, very good. 

We didn't go far. Maybe a half mile total. But I was super impressed, I always wanted a horse that I could take out solo.










:loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Woohoo, go Drifting!

(had a very good laugh over the 3 beers helping!)


----------



## Roux

BlooBabe - I am really liking my mule for the most part but they are not kidding when they say mules are a whole different animal. There are things I really relate to with him and somethings that I am just plain stumped with. But hopefully I can keep making progress with him and won't "ruin" him that is what I am afraid of. Mules are not common around here either and I spent from October to February looking for one! I saw less than 5 for sale and many were either insanely expensive or unbroke and I didn't think I was in a position to do that myself. (Turns out mine is green broke but that I can handle). 

liltuktuk - Yay for Maverick!!! I can't believe he is already under-saddle! Wasn't it just yesterday that he was a little colt bugging Amira on trail rides?

Drifiting - Strider looks fabulous in his bright tack! Sounds like he is riding great too!

Phantom - Congratulations on Phin's first ride!! I am considering doing an introductory ride this year. It is 12 miles but I am not sure if my mule will ride out on his own. He is suburb in groups but not as good alone... with Gus's arthritis I don't think Gus should do those rides anymore so he can't babysit either. 

***************

I have three rides to add!

1. A complete disaster when I tried to ride solo (guess we are not ready for that yet). I am going to recount it in my mule thread if you are interested. 

2. Rode Gus and ponied my mule. That was excellent except a storm came in and that was not fun. My BO said, "Are you crazy, thank goodness you made it back!!!" I said it wasn't like this when I left LOL
6.85 Miles

3. I have been trying something new by riding before work in the morning. Nothing like being on the trail with the sunrise! Again Rode Gus and ponied the mule, for 6.85.

Why do I keep calling him "The Mule?" Well because I just can't come-up with a good name for him. Nothing seams to fit - I am calling him Sailor for the moment. I know so embarrassing. 

46.13 + 6.85 + 6.22= 59.20 miles total


----------



## QOS

Loved all of the pictures!! Wish I could get out more to ride but everyone works and weddings often take up a weekend :icon_rolleyes:

My daughter has been here for a week from NC so I have barely seen my horses! She left yesterday.

We went on a camping trip at the end of April with the horses - I rode 2 days and had to leave early Sunday morning but still got in 22 miles. :cowboy: Had a great time and Biscuit was terrific. Sister, my blue heeler was a doll on the ride. She loves to go - it was our first trip in the new travel trailer - not as nice as the other one but better than sleeping in the Brenderup!

We rode out at Tyrrell Park weekend before last and saw so several snakes. Biscuit startled at one - nothing much - just a little startle thank goodness. We were coming up a slough and looked up to see a little flat bottom boat coming towards us :shock: it isn't very deep and we have never seen anyone in a boat there. We had stopped the horses and I was on the far right. All of a sudden all three of the other horses did a 180 and bolted about 1yards. Biscuit, bless his heart, just stood there. He is such a good boy!!! Right after that we saw a big piece of styrofoam in the trail. Jimmy made Brat walk on it - Biscuit didn't want to and since he didn't bolt with the other horses I let him get away with that. This is right where the boat was coming up. The alligator pictures are from the week before - two different places on the same bayou - one going out on the ride - one coming back so I think it may be the same gator. Big ol' rascal - I make sure Sister stays close to me.

I got Biscuit and Sarge a mineral bucket for their birthdays...they really liked it. I bet Biscuit has wore his tongue off in places.


----------



## QOS

View attachment 793721
Ok...I give up. Cute little grey is not mine - I have tried deleting it repeatedly with no luck...showed it was gone but there it is again in place of one of my alligator pictures. Here is the alligator pic


----------



## QOS

well ok...not batting a 1000 here. I am chosing a certain picture and getting this one!


----------



## Roux

QOS said:


> well ok...not batting a 1000 here. I am chosing a certain picture and getting this one!


QQS - It keeps doing that to me too!!
Its posting a pic of my mule on your thread?!?!
How is that possible?

BTW - Glad to see the Biscuit!!


----------



## QOS

bwahahahaah yes Roux - I kept getting the little mule no matter what I did!!!


----------



## Roux

QOS- It is happening to me on a different thread too. It keeps loading a different pic even though I have deleted it and reloaded it! Must be a glitch in the new system?


----------



## Celeste

I thought QOS had a new mule.............


----------



## lsdrider

Squeezed a 13 miler in after work today.

2016 miles: 214


----------



## QOS

LOL Nope Celeste - still just have Biscuit and Sarge!!! 

I went to the barn today and took Sister with me. She loves to play and doesn't get to interact with other dogs to often. I had to do Biscuit's hooves. OMG it has been so freaking wet in Texas that our horses feet are going to pot. My barn manager and my barn mate's horses all are having white line issues with thrush. 

Biscuit was a good boy today - I soaked his hooves in Lysol water and trimmed and rasped them. 

Sarge is shedding out finally and is very shiny and coppery but I did notice he was breathing a little heavy so I started him back on his DEX with a 1/2 cc. :sad: He is such a good boy it just breaks my heart that he has COPD. He is going to go stay this summer from mid July through September with a friend of mine near Fort Worth to get him into a dryer climate and away from Bahaia hay. She has a horse with COPD so she knows what to do and to expect. She is sending one of her young horses back with me so that Hubby can put miles on him. Biscuit is going to NC for 3 to 4 weeks with me.


----------



## Eole

QOS Sorry about Sarge. We have Eole here that coughs often. We steam our hay to remove dust and molds. It helps.

After a couple weeks of short rides to get the girls back into work, I'm increasing duration. Rode Buttercup almost an hour yesterday, on a very tough ride. She wasn't even damp when I removed the saddle. 

Rode Alizé today, I started in the arena to stretch and check soundness. I rode in front boots, as I suspect heel sensitivity. Treated her for thrush, just in case. Then we headed on the road and went around our lake. Last part is a short but tough trail and we hit snow-mud-ice covering rocks and holes. She is amazing. I say "careful" ("attention" in French) and she will go one careful step at a time, testing ground and listening to my seat. 

I think happiness is a trail ride on the back of a trusty horse. I'm grateful to be so lucky.

Let's see if HF solved the picture-posting issue...
Edited: nope! They now won't even accept files from my computer, it says "error". Well, I'll on Photobucket, but it's more work.


----------



## Eole

Ok, here are the pictures
Buttercup the grey and Alizé the bay.Blue roofs are my place, the trail ends in the garden behing the house.


----------



## Eole

Sorry, the message appears all funky. I can't access the "edit message" function. Oh well, computers win.


----------



## lsdrider

Attended the endurance ride today as an observer. 

Came home and did 9 easy miles.

2016 miles: 223


----------



## my2geldings

*Trails*

Here is one of our photos from one of our rides. Costa is the black mare in the photos.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy




----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

First try with a photo from e-mail with the new format. Couldn't figure how to fit text in with the photo. But anyway, this is our lunch stop at the Amelia Springs trail ride this past weekend. The Boy Scouts cooked our lunch and server our supper Saturday night.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*m2g*: gorgeous trails and gorgeous horse!!
*
CC*: I don't see a pic on either post. Ugh.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Almost forgot. Here's the obligatory horse ears shot. In this case, it's the back side of one of the rows of horse camps at the trail ride this weekend.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Sorry. Here's the horse ears.


----------



## phantomhorse13

It has been raining here for 2 weeks. Literally. It even started out raining today (woke up to a thunderstorm), but stopped just after breakfast. The sun came out (for the first time in 2 weeks) and it got super windy, so by afternoon DH and I decided the ground had dried enough to ride!! 

On the way across Alimar, we ran into Keith and Gina:











Because the ground was still very wet, we stuck to the logging roads.





















Despite it being spring gobbler season, we saw turkeys all over the place. So many were too stupid to even run away!




















Phin was super all ride, very forward but not being silly.


2016 mileage
...
4/22 phin 30.09 miles 4179 ft climb 6.5 mph 64F 804.15 total miles
5/8 phin 12.88 miles 1946 ft climb 4.7 mph 59F *817.03 total miles*


----------



## QOS

Guess I am not the only person having photo issues!!!

Biscuit, Sister and I went riding yesterday morning with my cousin, Kellie and her trusty boy Elan. Saw an alligator where we normally don't, so I wanted Sister to stick with the horses. We ran into a bunchi of hogs - thought I caught it on video but didn't. We thought there were 2 - when they started running it was probably 10-14 pigs. Sister ran after them in spite of me hollering for her. The last little pig was squealing to beat the band :icon_rolleyes: Sister came running back finally like she had had a good time. She wasn't barking at them or growling. I think she sees them like dogs and she wants to play :wink:.

We rode 6.6 miles - since we park at Cattail Marsh now instead of the stables it has shortened our ride. I feel for you Dawn on the rain. So sick of the rain here in southeast Texas. We are hoping it stops long enough to dry out the woods!!!

I am trying to upload 2 pictures but can't!!!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

OK. This should be the horse ears from last weekend. There were 2 rows of camps like this, then a dirt road, then 2 more rows. Around the curve was a big jumble of camps by the barn and dining Ice ride.

image by Paul Mckee, on Flickr


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I got George out. It was the first ride since the tie up incident, so it was to be walking only. I was concerned he would be a blooming idiot, so I made sure I had good hiking shoes on in case I needed to do a bunch of leading. While he was a bit silly at times, he was overall very good. He did a lot of looking for things to spook at, but he was not subtle about it so I was able to shut it down before it really went any where.

























But if George thought having to only walk on the trail was torture, you should have felt his disgust when I got off and started clip bushes. :rofl: A few places have really gone crazy with sticker bushes, so I figured if we had to go slowly, I might as well take advantage. George was bored to tears, but he behaved himself very well. Patience is a virtue, right? :wink:











2016 mileage
...
5/8 phin 12.88 miles 1946 ft climb 4.7 mph 59F 817.03 total miles
5/9 george 6.55 miles 886 ft climb 2.9 mph 62F *823.58 total miles*


----------



## dbhrsmn

I haven't posted in a little while. I haven't been able to ride much in a while, but I have been on a couple pretty good rides. A couple weeks ago I rode Willis creek. This is a slot canyon in southern Utah. Here are a couple video clips.










This ride was about 10 miles.


----------



## dbhrsmn

Last week I rode in Bryce Canyon national park. It was about 10 miles also. I have hiked here before but this was my first time riding here. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Celeste

You should frame those pictures!


----------



## egrogan

Now _*that *_is riding @dbhrsmn! I feel like such a wimp even pretending that my hacking around farmer's fields counts as a "trail ride!"


----------



## ChitChatChet

egrogan said:


> Now _*that *_is riding @*dbhrsmn* ! I feel like such a wimp even pretending that my hacking around farmer's fields counts as a "trail ride!"


I agree!


----------



## dbhrsmn

egrogan said:


> Now _*that *_is riding @dbhrsmn! I feel like such a wimp even pretending that my hacking around farmer's fields counts as a "trail ride!"


We do have some great places to trail ride here in Utah. The pictures and video don't really do it justice.


----------



## phantomhorse13

It was another walk day. George was less than impressed. We were heading to the top of there:











And we got there:











But just when he thought my clearing trail on foot was bad, I decided to do some from the saddle today! We practiced standing and backing and sidepassing - George was beyond disgusted, but he was very well behaved.











Then on the way home, we moseyed across the main farm and found Keith planting corn:






And then, the final insult after we got home:











2016 mileage
...
5/9 george 6.55 miles 886 ft climb 2.9 mph 62F 823.58 total miles
5/11 george 6.44 miles 1173 ft climb 2.9 mph 70F *830.02 total miles*


----------



## lsdrider

Did a mock LD Monday and a little ride in the woods - 34 miles.

Dogone phone is acting up so no pics yet.

2016 miles: 257


----------



## QOS

Oh my goodness - gorgeous gorgeous pictures and videos - I am so jealous!!!!

Well, I had an adventure today -  

I made arrangements to go riding with a lady I have rode with before. I called my new barn mate and asked on voice mail last night if she wanted to go. I didn't see that she responded this morning as a yes but anywhoooo....got to the barn, got Biscuit up and put his hoof boots on...yada yada. Anyway, she got there and was going so she pulled up her little Paso Fino 14 hh mare. We loaded her with a minimal of problem. Go to the park...ride the 6.6 miles - saw dead alligator, 2 little pigs (not 3!:icon_rolleyes. Little mare does great. She recently moved here from South Carolina so I have only rode at the ranch with her. We load up to go home...again, just a little urging to get her into the Brenderup and off we go out of the parking lot and turn onto the park road and all h3LL breaks loose. 

OMG my Brenderup was going all over the place. We stop, she jumps out and opens the door and calms her mare down. Biscuit is fine - little mare is sweating and freaking out. We tried to give her a little alfalfa. She calms down and we get back into the Rav and start and get maybe 10 yards and she is at it again - bucking rearing and freaking out like crazy. Out we go to try to calm her and she is peeing all over herself and going nuts. She gets her calm and I get in the car and she walks beside the trailer for a bit to let her calm down. A guy behind us offers help and was able to take another route out so we weren't holding him up. The lady I originally was riding with was then behind us. My barn mate gets back in the car and we try again and OMG she blows up and is falling down (I think just to her knees) and Barn mate says she is afraid she is tearing up my trailer. I call Barn Manager to see if she has any tranquilizers but she didn't. Barn Manager confers with barn owner and they think tranq's would only make it worse. We are right on the golf course area and we decide to take her out as she is tearing up my trailer and I was afraid she was going to hurt Biscuit.

The lady behind us, Melissa, and I carefully open the back ramp slowly and OMG the butt bars behind her are hanging down - she'd ripped it down and even Biscuit's side is ripped out from the center divider. 

I was afraid she'd come tearing out of the trailer but thank God she didn't. Butt bars on Biscuit's side was hanging right off the outside wall onto Biscuit's backside.

I was so very proud of my little yella fella. He just stood there like a champ - like absolutely NOTHING was going. He didn't try to back out either. He wasn't tied in...he just was calm. We tied the center divider to the other side as it was just swinging around and no way to secure it other than a piece of hay twine. 

Barn mate walked the Paso Fino over to the park stables and put her in a round pen. I know the trainer there and I drove over slowly and she said the mare would be fine til we could come back and get her. Hauled to our barn slowly and unloaded Biscuit. He was still cool as a cucumber 

She had to run home, get her truck and trailer and get out there to pick her mare up. My center divider's weld was cracked, butt bars ripped out and twisted the brackets. :sad:

I called my insurance agency and told them what happened and likened it to a collision but from within! :neutral: I am hoping it is covered. Hubby and Barn manager think it won't be hard to repair but when I pulled the mats out I am not so sure the center bar didn't damage the floor. 

I spoke to a claims person and they asked if Biscuit was ok and I said he seemed to be just fine. Adjuster called and I missed that call so I will speak to them in the morning. 

I tried to upload 2 pictures but it is telling me about quotas of all the attachments of all pictures I have uploaded since I joined this forum!!! LOL So do we have to go out and delete those?


----------



## Eme1217

Wow!! Not the kind of adventure one hopes to have. I'm very glad everyone is ok. Poor trailer though!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Holy moly QOS.. glad the ride part was pleasant. Hope the trailer isn't too damaged and that insurance will cover it.


----------



## QOS

Hubby seems to think that the weld can be rewelded - and it can be straightened out. I am worried that the floor may have been damaged. Ugh...geez...I have NEVER seen a horse freak out in a trailer like that. Thank God Biscuit was such a good boy. I called the man that owns Biscuit's sire last night to tell him what a perfect boy he is. His sire is known for throwing really good temperments and boy was I proud of my little yella fella yesterday.


----------



## Zexious

@phantomhorse13 -- My favorite red-wearing Arab! <3<3
I especially like the last photo--he is quite the handsome devil xD


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH was able to break away from work a bit early, so we snuck in a ride in the afternoon. I experimented with a different way to braid the mane. I had tried that once before with Dream and it didn't last 10 miles. Phin's mane is much longer though. It seems to have been successful for today's ride, so will try it next competition.











































It felt like summer today.. so was glorious to be in the saddle.


2016 mileage
...
5/11 george 6.44 miles 1173 ft climb 2.9 mph 70F 830.02 total miles
5/12 phin 8.13 miles 826 ft climb 5.4 mph 78F *838.15 total miles*


----------



## Drifting

Wow QOS, that's scary. 

We're back! Had to take some time off riding because 1) Stryder got the snots and 2) Rain rain rain rain rain. 

Got Stryder a little bonnet cause I didn't know how bad the flies would be in the woods. 










He really wasn't too thrilled. He wanted to be back taking a nap.




















Then we had to stop and turn around because I lost the trail again. I'm supposed to hook up with a girl from the barn that can show me the way. I need to order some hoof boots too, it's a bit rocky and while he's got good feet I'd rather him have a little protection.

Back to napping.


----------



## Celeste

After working WAY too much, I finally went for a trail ride. My horse was a little nervous, but she did very well. After looking it up on my computer, I realized that it has been over 2 months since we went out on a trail. No wonder she was nervous! No wonder odd body parts hurt.... (Mine, not hers)

Today 5.3 miles.

Total 43.4


----------



## Eole

Got a ride in this morning, just in time before heavy rain. Rain and cold in the forecast for 2 days. Maybe snow Monday.


Buttercup did really well. 5km in 45 minutes, including a long stop/chat at a friend's farm. I use her place do desensitize my horses, as I can be sure to encounter all kinds of scary stuff. Free roaming goats, alpaga, huge dogs, chicken, odd machinery, boat etc. She didn't mind any of it.


Pictures when we got home.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Leaving today for Heart of Dixie in Troy AL. I will be there until Thursday. Hope we have good weather, it keeps alternating between 10 and 60% chances of rain for the same day.


----------



## gunslinger

I had quite the scare last weekend......as Missy Lacy seemed to have colic after a short ride of about 7 miles.......

She seemed lackadaisical after lunch on the trail (no I didn't feed her)but carried me back to the trailer just fine.....even cantered a mile or so......when we got back to the trailer she wouldn't nibble on grass.....and when we got home she didn't want to get off the trailer......then laid down on me before we got to the barn and started to roll......

It just kept getting worse.....laid down flat.......so I called the vet.....

Right as he got there she started nibbling grass again...but she still got tubed and banamine....the next day she was fine.....

I have no clue as to why...but am thankful I've still got her and thankful she seems to be fine......no, didn't ride her this weekend.....

Scary.....just plain scary....


----------



## Eole

Can't like your post Gunslinger. Glad she got better. Could it be some toxic wild plant she ate?


Alizé got me scared too Wednesday after her annual shots with the vet. She laid down and wouldn't come up for a few hours. Fever, fast breathing and elevated heart rate. She finally responded to double-dose cortisone. I believe in vaccines because we have deadly mosquitoes-transmitted diseases around here, but this was scary enough that I doubt I'll risk giving her shots in the future.


It's been snowing all day, more of the same tomorrow. No ride.


----------



## Roux

gunslinger - "Liking" your post b/c Miss Lacy is better. The same thing happened to me last Tuesday. I rode just over 6 miles and not hard and about an hour after we got home Gus started to colic. He also got a shot of banamine and ended up ok. I felt so bad because I didn't notice he wasn't feeling well. In fact he was sounder and no limp than he has been all winter. 

QOS - Your trailer story gave me major anxiety. Do you have any idea what set the mare off? I am glad she and Biscuit are ok though. 

** Trail Riding Vent **
Why is the weather BEAUTIFUL Monday through Friday and NASTY on the weekends when I actually have time to ride?!?! Gurrr... We are having the worst winds and just weird flash storms etc...
I got in a few pleasant arena rides this week though and we are making progress there! Not trail photos but uploading because... CUTE!


----------



## QOS

Gunslinger - so glad your horse was ok. Colic is the pits.

Eole - I wonder if she was just sensitive to what they gave her? Gaaaa...that must have been scary.

Roux - glad it wasn't colic! It was scary as all get out and still have no idea what set her off. I thought MAYBE I hadn't snapped the butt bar closed and it popped off hitting a pothole coming out of the parking lot. NOPE. That wasn't it because the metal on the wall bracket was twisted and pulled apart - that wouldn't have happened if it had popped off from not being clicked right.

My friend Margaret and her hubby Ronnie came and got the trailer today. I bought my horse Dashing Big Red from them. Some that have been on this how far did you go thread since we started it may remember my other horse. They have a construction business to build barns, fences etc. They both weld pipe fences and repair all kinds of stuff. I called 3 trailers places about repairing it and got 2 not going to touch it and one "it will be 3 weeks before we can look at it". Ronnie said the center divider that cracked on the weld and the metal itself tore can be cut off and a new "tube" replaced with as thick or thicker galvanized pipe. He said he could just make the brackets for me. I should know tonight how much it is going to cost. They live 75 miles from me and I told Margaret I would come get it. Haven't been to their house in a long time and am looking forward to going.

Hoping to be rolling back down the road by Thursday  we are supposed to go horse camping for the weekend.


----------



## Celeste

Gunslinger, I wonder if Miss Lacy got dehydrated and that set her colic off. A toxic plant is another idea. I hope she is ok.

About vaccine reactions: the small animal practice that I work in will give Benadryl injections to vaccine reactors and then give them all their shots at once. That scares me to death even though they seem to do fine.

One of my horses had a bad reaction to West Nile vaccine. Her injection site swelled up bigger than a basketball and she was very sick. I am just not going to give that vaccine to her again. I personally think that her chances of dying of the vaccine are greater than her chances of getting the disease. If I lived in the Florida Everglades, I might feel differently. This particular horse is old and retired, and I just am going on what I perceive to be risk versus benefit. She has been rocking along fine without the shot for 5 years.

When giving a vaccine reactor shots, it seems to me that they should be done one at a time with several weeks between them. At least you will know what she is reacting to.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Despite mother nature bringing winter back (actual temps in the upper 40Fs with real feel in the low 30Fs :eek_color, I got George out today. I have already put my winter riding stuff away (silly me!), so instead donned my rain gear in the hopes that if I blocked the wind, I would be relatively warm. Luckily for me, it worked!

Today was mainly walking with some trotting on the flatter places. George was a bit of a ding a ling, which was not unexpected considering the wind and his level of boredom. He was doing things like trying to dive to eat the crops on the edge of the path, then spooking at them when I wouldn't let him eat them. :icon_rolleyes: :icon_rolleyes: :icon_rolleyes: Gotta love a horse sometimes! 
























We saw lots of wildlife today too; both turkey and deer. Of course _those_ didn't bother George at all. But look at out for that dangerous rye!




















2016 mileage
...
5/12 phin 8.13 miles 826 ft climb 5.4 mph 78F 838.15 total miles
5/16 george 10.25 miles 1012 ft climb 4.3 mph 48F *848.40 total miles*


----------



## carshon

Phantom- I just love your posts and as much as I hate to admit it I am Thankful when you post that one of your horses did not behave perfectly. I am so envious of your riding skills and the riding you put on your horses - I assumed they were always perfect and just mine act like idiots.

I have logged just a few miles this year - I lost my gelding on March 26 to a sudden aneurysm so had to purchase a new trail mount. Got a nice enough little mare but we are getting to know each other so it has been a slow process - and we have been dodging a lot of rain.

Here we are - so far in 2016 we have logged about 16 miles on 3 rides. Meet my new MFT - Skye - this was our first ride and she does not have much a stop so please ignore my hands - we are both getting to know each other.


----------



## phantomhorse13

carshon: I am so sorry to hear your lost your gelding - what a terrible shock. Hope you continue to enjoy your new girl. I love her markings! And our horses are far from perfect and not sure that my riding skills deserve praise either, but thank you.


----------



## Eole

QOS, forgot to mention how I'm impressed with your horse's non-reaction with all the commotion in the trailer. What a good boy! Hope you can repair the damages without breaking the bank.

Roux. I agree: CUTE! Good idea to start them young. 

PH, how old is George? He sure isn't a boring horse to ride.

Carshon, sorry about your gelding. Did you have him a long time? Very nice mare, congratulations.

No ride because of work and freezing/snowy weather. Should be back in the saddle tomorrow.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Skye looks like a real nice horse. Lots of luck with her.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH, how old is George? He sure isn't a boring horse to ride.


He and Sultan are both 17! So more than old enough to know better. And no, he is never boring. :rofl:


----------



## Eole

> About vaccine reactions: the small animal practice that I work in will give Benadryl injections to vaccine reactors and then give them all their shots at once. That scares me to death even though they seem to do fine.


We actually give Alizé and Rafale anti-histamine IV before the shots, because those two always react strongly. This year was the worse reaction; not sure I'll be risking it next year.


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> We actually give Alizé and Rafale anti-histamine IV before the shots, because those two always react strongly. This year was the worse reaction; not sure I'll be risking it next year.


They are starting to do titer testing. The clinic I work at does it in dogs if a client is concerned about the actual need for vaccinating. I'm not sure how far along the horse industry as far as actually making it available. I haven't found any test kits the veterinarians can buy and do for you. 

Cornell seems to do some kind of titer testing.

I suspect we may be over-vaccinating our horses, our pets, and ourselves.

I know someone that works in a research laboratory where rabies exposure is a real possibility. She has to have rabies titers done yearly and if they are not high enough, then she gets vaccinated. 

In the state of Georgia, a high rabies titer does not excuse a dog from having to have its rabies shot. Rabies vaccines are not required in horses in Georgia.

Having personally witnessed a pet cat drop dead from an anaphylactic reaction to a vaccine, I am very wary of giving them to reactors. On the other hand, I have given thousands of vaccines with no reactions at all. I certainly do believe in vaccinating. I get my own flu shots every year as well as keep all my furry friends vaccinated.

My old horse, ironically named Lucky, will not be getting any more west nile shots.

This is just some thoughts. Nothing for you to put down as absolute truth.


----------



## Eole

Celeste, I totally share your thoughts on this. I believe in vaccines, I get my flu shot and my animals are all UTD. But also think we overvaccinate because companies have no ($) interest in testing immune responses and proving we don't need to vaccinate every year. We have no way to know how long the animal is protected without studies.

Back to riding! Lovely ride on Buttercup this morning. 13km (8mi) in 1h45, plus arena work at the start. We had some good trots when I could ride on loose reins and get her to listen to my seat. She has a surprising lateral-teleport-spook at the trot that tested my seat a few times. I had the heart monitor on and Vipers boots. Everything worked well. I reached a colleague's house on the top of a mountain and text him this picture: he was thrilled!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Just after lunch, I got Sultan out for what was supposed to be a short, mellow ride (the chiropractor suggested it, as his back was tight when she worked on him yesterday). Unfortunately that was not to be. It didn't start out too bad, as we moseyed our way down to the 'outdoor arena.' Once there, I did some circles and figure eight work to get him soft and bending and using his back. He thought that was for the birds and resembled a drunken giraffe for the first 10 minutes or so. Eventually he decided I wasn't going to give up and let him go down the trail, so he put his head down and actually listened. Good thing as my core and legs were screaming from overuse - I can't even think of the last time I did anything resembling dressage!

Then we head off down the trail. Sultan is relaxed and doing well.











I get off Alimar and head down the trail behind the local storage place. Suddenly we both hear crashing in the bushes off to the right. I look over and that psychotic puggle that has attacked Phin in the past is running/falling down the almost-vertical, 3-story-high dirt embankment (he belongs to the storage place, whose house is right beside it). 

I start to yell at the dog, but it doesn't even slow down. It charges straight at Sultan and leaps at his front legs. Sultan normally doesn't react to dogs, but understandably he wasn't real impressed with a dog biting at his front legs. He backed up a few steps and thought about turning for home, when I lept off. Fortunately for the dog, it immediately backed out of reach upon my descent, because I was beyond furious. 

However, while I can't get my hands on the dog, nor will it actually leave (which it always has before). If I attempted to lead Sultan away, it would charge in, biting at his hind legs. After going back and forth for several minutes, I finally started chasing it on foot (Sultan following along behind me), pelting it with rocks. I must have finally connected with a couple as it eventually left.   

I get back on and continue the ride. Sultan was of course all cranked up again, so it took me a bit to get him working quietly. He had settled down before we got to the short bit of paved road we have to ride along, which includes a small bridge over a creek. We were just getting onto the bridge when a pickup comes roaring down the hill and across the bridge, laying on its horn. I had some choice words for the driver but Sultan didn't flick an ear.

We go up a private road (where I have ridden tons of times) just on the other side of the bridge, and again there is crashing in the bushes and barking and more dogs - big ones - come tearing out. I can't believe it. These at least kept their distance and their horrified owners got there a few moments later and leashed them. I have no idea who they were, as they were not any of the homeowners along the private, dead-end road.

Sultan didn't flick an ear at that set of dogs either. 

We continue our ride, going around the plowed fields. And find the first 'turkey bomb.'  Even though its spring gobbler season, those blasted birds are _everywhere_ and they like to hide in a bush or long grass and explode out at the last second, often under the horse's feet. We had EIGHT turkey bombs in the mile of path around those fields. One of them actually flew right into me and was briefly sitting in the saddle in front of me!! Again, Sultan was totally unconcerned. Compared to that, the multiple deer we jumped was boring. 

We are finally working our way around the field, back to a place we had already been so didn't have to worry about turkeys any more. So instead this came:











Yes, that is a helicopter. And it went right over our heads, close enough I could see the pilot waving to us. That is Jim, the guy who sprays the crops. Luckily Sultan has been watching him spray the fields around the pasture at home for years, so he was unconcerned.

I, however, decided enough was enough. Time to go home. Plan was to walk, letting Sultan relax and really engage his back. His plan? Fling his head in the air and try to bolt for home. I couldn't believe it. He deals with dogs and turkeys and helicopters, but is going to try to run just because we pointed towards home?! 

Needless to say, we went the speed I planned home, though not sure any relaxation was involved. On principle, I made him go all the way around Alimar before going home, making a point to pass the Dreaded Purple Flowers (which is something he will spook at basically all the time).











It took us almost an HOUR to make the last 2 miles home. He would walk for a couple strides, then start to jig. So I would stop him and back him up a few steps. Then walk off. Repeat, repeat, repeat. Because of his lack of brain, that 2 miles was more like 4 in terms of the distance he traveled. But in the end he DID walk, on a loose rein, like a well-mannered horse. He didn't _like_ it at all, but he did it. :icon_rolleyes:

2016 mileage
...
5/16 george 10.25 miles 1012 ft climb 4.3 mph 48F 848.40 total miles
5/18 sultan 8.25 miles 580 ft climb 4.6 mph 64F *856.65 total miles*


----------



## Eole

I'm really glad you had a relaxed, boring ride with Sultan.
:rofl:
Turkey bombs?  I have enough dealing with partridge-bombs, can't imagine turkeys. Turkey population is growing and we see them regularly, but no close encounter yet.


----------



## Eole

Short ride on Alizé before the rain. In the arena to warm her up before hitting the mountain trail. We just went around the lake.

It's official: I don't like the EZ Fit saddle. It fits her perfectly, it is deep, safe, stable and she moves well with it. But it doesn't work for me. I tried. Too large twist for my short legs. 

Here's a pic taken looking a my land across the lake. Blue roof is the hay barn. That is our 2 acres pasture on the mountain side. And if you see a tiny black speck on the lower left part of the field, that is DH reseeding on his ATV. Too steep for a tractor.


----------



## Zexious

^What a gorgeous photo!
Best of luck finding a saddle she likes more Dx


----------



## Avna

Yep, turkey bombs. This is the time of year for them. I imagine many are hens sitting on eggs or with poults that can't fly yet. 

I have an idea for psychotic puggle: water pistol. Carry it in a plastic bag, most of them leak. If you want a bit more of a deterrent, put a little vinegar in the water.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I got George out. Thrilled to report that the ride was boring!!




















When we got back, George helped me with the weed eating. :wink:











2016 mileage
...
5/18 sultan 8.25 miles 580 ft climb 4.6 mph 64F 856.65 total miles
5/19 george 10.01 miles 1341 ft climb 5.2 mph 63F *866.66 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Avna said:


> I have an idea for psychotic puggle: water pistol. Carry it in a plastic bag, most of them leak. If you want a bit more of a deterrent, put a little vinegar in the water.


That is exactly my plan. I actually was out in the pasture today playing with it (figured that was a good first step on making sure I can use it from the saddle without getting dumped onto the puggle :wink. The horses were intrigued.


----------



## Drifting

Took Stryder out in the woods behind the barn, this time with company!! 

Things to work on: Crossing streams and bridges.

I ended up having to get down a few times to either walk him over something, or move a fallen branch out of the way. Was good practice for him though, the whole on and off. 




























He didn't want to cross either the bridge or the stream. We ended up being able to ride over the bridge but the stream is a work in progress. Its a tight spot so I wasn't keen on forcing him - may end up with a knee cap against a tree.




















Almost two miles, woohoo. ha. I need to con a friend into taking me out for a long trail ride. A long ride would do him good.


----------



## evilamc

I have not been keeping up well! I guess all the rain we've had has been depressing to me so I haven't been riding much.

Since my last post on 4/18, I've gotten in a few rides. 4.08, 4.65, 2.65, 6.16 and 1.54 today. Nothing terribly impressive.

The shorter rides were on Jax bareback because I'm too lazy to saddle him soemtimes. I've finally got two longer rides in on Orianna! Last weekend I took her to Smoke Rise Ranch wtih my friend and her daughter, trails were wayyyyyy too muddy so we just wandered around all the back roads. They have QH's and LOVED how Orianna didn't walk ahead of them so much like Jax does lol!

Orianna at the local rail trail





Oh and Jax thinks he is a super hero now.

















Had just finished unloading hay, had already been digging trenches that morning....my arms were dead so I said screw it and didn't even change boots/cloths or saddle him LOL.



















Adorableeee baby goats!









Sorry for all the mixed up pics and videos lol!

So 4.08, 4.65, 2.65, 6.16 and 1.54 today = 116.14 for the year.

In non horse related news, my new business is BOOMING! Its great!!! I'm going to finish up this week with 16 dogs! 10 are brand new clients! Its crazy to say I'm only been in business 4 weeks and I'm already doing MORE then my goal was. Feels amazing, I just hope I keep it up! So far everyone has been VERY happy with how I groom their pups!


----------



## Hang on Fi

Beautiful day for a ride. Clocked in 7 miles. I was waaay overdue for a ride. Work is killing me.

I took two horses when a friend decided she didn't want to go... So I chose to ride one for an hour and swap to the other for an hour. Worked out wonderfully! 

Rhett has the tie-dye bonnet and Fiona has the purple and MIA bonnet 

Off we go!









Rhett walking astride 









Fiona's turn... Can't you just see the enthusiasm?







]

Rhett almost ALWAYS gets something to hold in his mouth for the ride... Sorry it's blurry.









Drink up!









Beautiful view, wonderful company (two horses!), and delightful weather









Pretty Gal..


----------



## evilamc

I guess a perk of working from home and making my own schedule is I managed to sneak in a little ride between dogs  Was short, when we got to the side road we cantered most of it for funzies. Then I got lectured about how dangerous it is to ride on the road....yada yada....Pretty sure it was same guy that flipped out on me calling me a f***ing ****** for riding in the snow.






Thanks to rude neighbor I cut my ride short....well and I needed to get back to work. Got in 3 quick miles in about 32 minutes, 119.14 for the year.


----------



## egrogan

Finally got in a proper ride worth tracking mileage. I've been struggling this spring with getting weight on Isabel- and then on Wednesday night, she choked requiring an emergency vet visit. But she bounced back fine, and with all the extra food I'm pouring into her, she is ready to GO when we get out on the trails.

Had a good ride today, a few silly spring spooks at birds in the bushes, but overall, she's asking to do more, which makes me really happy.

Corn fields ready for planting:









Woods path looks pretty but is swarming with black flies- gotta love New Hampshire in the spring!









*Total 2016 miles: 11.43*


----------



## ChitChatChet

Evilamc, 

What's the saddle you are using?


----------



## Zexious

@egrogan -- Look at that gorgeous braid <3<3
Glad to hear you had a good ride! Aside from a few spooks haha <3


----------



## evilamc

Ez-fit treeless! I picked it up used and like it so much just ordered a new one  black and blue for jax and Orianna has the black and purple!


----------



## Eole

Glad you like your EZ Fit Evilmc. It's a really lovely saddle and my mare loves it. I wish I did, but finally understand treeless aren't for me; they feel too wide for my hips. 
And congratulation on the blooming business! 

Egrogan: Glad to see those orange ears back on trail! 

12km today on Buttercup. I went to explore a trail that used to be overgrown, but someone cleaned it and it goes for ever. We figured today that black flies can't keep up at the trot. Almost had an unscheduled dismount when she side-spooked at speed at rocks :icon_rolleyes: I did the kozac riding move, went totally to the side and climbed back up. Don't ask to repeat for a video. Only a sprained finger as souvenir.









I explored another trail system on foot later. There is a log bridge to cross. Wood is solid. It is uneven and there are a few spaces no bigger than 2" between logs. What do you think: go or no go?


----------



## evilamc

Eole do you regularly "crunch" yours? It helps keep the twist more narrow for us  I do it every few rides! Twila has some videos about it on facebook/youtube. Both my horses seem to love it, no soreness...well Jax was a little sore after one ride that we cantered like CRAZY...I think the soreness was more so out of shape cantering then saddle though. Chiro said their backs were doing great though when she was here a few weeks ago, zero concern about saddle fit.


----------



## gunslinger

I must be living wrong.....

This story so far has a happy ending for the most part but this could just as easily been really bad.

GF and I rode the Connector 3 trail, Lula land trust, on historic Lookout Moutain yesterday.....Not particularly a tough trail, but a long lateral, 9 miles across and nine miles back.....the trail crosses a creek about 5 times...and has bridges along with a boxes on the bank for step downs.....

On one of the crossings we decided the boxes looked worse than the bridge....and I took Miss Lacy up the bridge.....which had an incline.....well, the bridge turned out to be slicker than snot....which we found out....when we were about half way up.....and things got really intense....

Miss Lacy's feet went out from under her...and she went down on her knees.....the rest is a blur, but she tried to get up with me on her a few times before I could get off......after I finally got off, she continued to slip and fall....and stayed down for a moment and just trembled........so I quickly unsnapped her reins and just let her go to make it down on her own without my help......Which she did...and stopped and stood by GF's horse.....After I checked her out....and got her calmed back down with a few treats....we finished the ride....this was so scary....and the bridge was so slick that when I got on my feet, I was slipping down myself....

Today she's got a sore back......again....and I feel like I've failed her......as being the horse she is, she trusted me to make the right decision.....and I dang near got her killed....Frankly, I had no clue what I was taking her into....as we'd done this type of thing hundreds of times before...

So....I've learned another hard lesson....and Miss Lacy paid the bill....What a spring.....unmounted twice in feb.....coliced two weeks ago...and now this.....Sigh.....I'm humbled.....again...

Natalie....if a bridge is questionable at all......don't take the chance.....it's not worth it....


----------



## egrogan

Sounds so scary @gunslinger. Glad you made it out of that situation unscathed. The beautiful thing about horses is that they know we try to do the right thing for them and are quick to forgive when you've built up the kind of trust you have with Miss Lacy. Sending you thoughts for more happy trails!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Drifting* : isn't it amazing what they will and won't cross to start with? seems to me that bridge would be much scarier than the creek. hope you find someone to ride with.

@*evilamc* : glad you are getting some riding time in and even more glad your business is doing so well! sucks the neighbor is hassling you. perhaps if you make a big point of turning your video on and recording him, he will leave you alone. and after looking at the video of that water crossing, I am not sure that Jax didn't make a smart choice. I sure don't like the looks of how those concrete pieces are all over, and not being able to see the bottom would have had me turning around too. maybe you can try again on a drier day and the bottom will be visible.

@*Hang on Fi* : love the colors bonnets! my mare hates hers as well. your trails look like great fun.

@*egrogan* : sorry to hear about the choke episode - that is super scary. glad she has bounced back enough to go out and enjoy a good spook. :wink:

@*Eole* : the bridge is a hard call. seems like it would be suitable for a horse if its solid, but the idea of it catching a foot would concern me. i would certainly lead over it for the first time if i tried.

@*gunslinger* : I am so sorry to hear about Ms Lacy!! It was horrifying to read about, forget experience. try not to be too hard on yourself as you certainly didn't intend for it to happen. i hope she heals up quick.


----------



## Celeste

*Gunslinger*, accidents happen. You did the best that you could and she did the best that she could. Don't beat yourself up. I know that she isn't hating on you about it. Accidents happen. I'm just glad that neither of you were injured.


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> *Gunslinger*, accidents happen. You did the best that you could and she did the best that she could. Don't beat yourself up. I know that she isn't hating on you about it. Accidents happen. I'm just glad that neither of you were injured.



No, she's not hating me.....gave her a couple of doses of bute today....not that she really need it but it made me feel better.....she also got a nice bath and a good cleaning up....

She just has inflammation along that bump near the back of her spine.....we fought that a couple of years ago and the wifes Tucker and the five star pad seemed to have fixed it.....all that from the fall we had a in the river a couple of years ago.......

We were planning to ride Abrams Creek in the Smokeys over Memorial day......so, we'll see.....Might have to take the bumpities......oh boy.....


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend we went to the NEATO endurance ride in Escoheag, RI. This ride has been my bogie ride, as I have started it 3 times before and never actually finished it.. hadn't even made it to the final loop. I thought the bogie was working it's magic before I even _got_ to the ride when Phin wound up with a bite mark on his back a few days before, leaving me without a horse. But after a quick post on a facebook endurance group, I had someone offer me a horse to ride!

DH and I left just before 3am Friday morning, as we wanted to avoid any and all rush hour traffic. The plan worked and the drive was uncomplicated. We got to camp and set up and even had some time to relax.




















Meet Fire, a 7 year old off-track arabian gelding. He did a handful of rides last year but is definitely still learning the process. He has also had some bad treatment in the past (my friend was told he was dangerous and to euthanize him if things 'didn't work out' with him as a trail horse :confused_color.











He is mr personality and is into everything if he decides he likes you (which took him approx 15 seconds and one cookie!):




















I was happy that he liked me quickly and that our preride went without incident. He had been ridden in another ride a couple weeks ago by someone else and it was a disaster.. he was cranked up and leaping and basically having racetrack flashbacks the entire 25 miles. His owner had been hesitant about letting anybody else ride him after that, but she just wasn't able to make the ride herself (she just graduated college and had some meetings at the vet school she will be attending in the fall that couldn't be changed). This ride was part of the plan for the season, so she said give it a shot. [If there had been an issue during the preride, I wouldn't have started at all.]


The ride started out uneventfully. We intentionally let most everyone leave camp before casually walking out onto trail. We rode a lovely, calm 4 miles or so before a set of people caught up and passed us. They went by just before a bridge:











Fire had already shown he was nervous about the bridges, so we are not totally sure whether it was the bridge (that one had slight gaps you should see moving water in) or the passing horses or a combination of both.. but we got about 2/3 across and suddenly he leapt into the air and hit the ground running. I asked for a one rein stop and was able to get it within a handful of strides, but it was def a strong discussion. That allowed Lisa to catch up on her mare and get in front of us. He was pretty keyed up for a bit, but eventually settled down.

We continued on and Fire seemed to have settled down. We caught up with a group when someone had a shoe issue (the _rider's_ shoe fell off and she had to get down to get it!!) on some single track trail. That trail soon opened out onto a road, so one lady pulled over to let us pass. Her horse was not pleased to be held back and was jigging and spinning. We got about 3 strides past them when suddenly we were off to the races.. and this time his nose was to his chest and he wouldn't respond to any cues.

We went tearing up the road and I was trying everything I knew.. but with his head in that position, I had no leverage to do anything. I was rapidly approaching some riders and started yelling I was out of control and passing on the right. The first horse we came up on started jumping around and that movement spurred Fire on to even greater speed. The next set of people were fast approaching and again I yelled I was out of control and passing on the right. Unfortunately, one of the riders (a lady in her 80s who can't hear well normally) either never heard me at all or misunderstood - and steered her horse over to the right side of the road and directly into our path.

I had a split second to make a decision and hoped like hell Fire's racehorse training would stick.. I yelled "coming between" and steered for the middle, shooting the gap between the horses on either side of the road. Thank goodness Fire didn't waver from the middle, nor did any of the 3 horses dump their riders or crash off the road. For whatever reason, getting past them broke the panic and Fire slowed within a couple strides.

That may have been the longest half mile I have ridden in my life. :eek_color:

Lisa caught up and we continued on. Fire was keyed up but luckily nobody else appeared in front of us or came up from behind us until he had settled. The rest of the loop went without incident and we were soon at the first hold. We vetted through with no problems and he was happy to eat everything we put in front of him.











In the second loop, Fire was totally chill, even though some crazy situations happened. We left camp in a nice window, so couldn't see horses in front or behind us. When some did eventually catch us, it was a rider notorious for not keeping space, so we moved over and let him pass. Fire had no problem with any of it. Even with being able to see that horse in front of us (and eventually catching him, as the horse won't go without someone to draft off of), there was never a hint of panic or bolt. Lisa and I actually decided to do some cantering to get some space between us and this rider after passing him for the 3rd time. Again, not a hint of excess speed or upset.

In fact, Fire had just quietly come back to a soft trot for the uphill climb when a mountain biker came flying around the corner going super fast. We were in the lead and I honestly thought the biker was not going to be able to stop in time and would crash into the front of Fire. The biker had both brakes locked and was skidding sideways down the trail at us. Fire never even thought of wheeling or jumping sideways and the biker managed to stop before hitting us. He dragged his bike to the side of the road and stood wide-eyed and gasping out apologies. Fire just calmly trotted by. Amazing!!

Unfortunately, a while later we realized we hadn't seen any trail makers lately and the trail didn't seem to have many footprints. this ride is notorious for not being very well marked and lots of people have gotten very lost in the past. We turned around and back tracked and of course the place we were meant to have turned was right behind where the biker had stopped. I certainly had not been looking for turn markers at that point!! That mistake added about 2 miles to that loop. Duh. :icon_rolleyes:











Second vetting and hold went well. Fire was looking a bit tired, but that didn't stop him from eating! Here is his opinion of being tacked back up again though:











As we jogged to the out timer to check in for the last loop, Lisa's horse started limping badly. She jumped off to check the shoes, hoping for a rock.. but nothing obvious was causing the issue. The mare has a history of odd lameness in that leg, so Lisa told me to go on. Fire and I left for the last loop alone. I was thrilled to have made it to the final loop (never had before), and was trying not to see anything as an omen.

Poor Fire. The last loop went through the woods for a short bit out of camp, then spit out onto the paved road as it went past an RV campground. There were drains in both sides of the road every 10 feet or so and they were all making loud, gurgling noises. There were also several people out BBqing in the RV park, as well as someone mowing lawn and someone else shooting targets on the other side of the road! I could feel his heart pounding against my leg as he slowly crept right up the double yellow line, but I had to give him huge kudos for going.

Luckily, the road of horror only lasted for about a 1/4 mile, then turned back into the woods. Once there, Fire was brave enough to move along and we soon caught up to some friends in front of us. They were very kind to let us tag along with them for the loop. 











Fire did well with the strange horses, never trying to get racey or upset. We led, followed and went in the middle. The loop flew by, as it always does with good company and well-paced horses. Before I knew it, we were back at camp.















Final vetting was a breeze. Not only did I get the monkey off my back by getting a completion, we even managed to finish 10th!!

DH and Sultan were 9th, so it was a great day for all.

This morning we got packed up and out on the road before the rain came. We stopped for the breakfast of champions:











2016 mileage
...
5/20 fire 1.22 miles 20 ft climb 3.0 mph 65F 867.88 total miles
5/21 fire 51.88 miles 3239 ft climb 7.7 mph 73F *919.76 total miles*


----------



## Eole

Evilmc: I can't crunch it more, as my mare is wide. If I make the saddle more narrow for me, it will be too narrow for her.


Gunslinger: very scary story. With a hind view, it's easy to blame yourself for a wrong decision, but you took the decision that seemed the best option at the time. I'm guilty of having taken risks with my horses. Even if there's no bad consequence, I know it could have turned bad. For better and for worst, they trust us. And forgive. :wink:


Thanks for advice on the bridge from you and PH. My compromise would be to cross leading on foot. And no crossing if it's rainy.


PH, Fire is a fire-breathing dragon! What a ride, I loved reading your story again. Was the grey leading a gaited horse?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> Was the grey leading a gaited horse?


Nope, another off-track arab (one who came out of Cia Reis' breeding program).


----------



## egrogan

@phantomhorse13- my jaw dropped with every paragraph in that story. I can say with certainty I hope *I *never experience a trail ride like that. Good thing it was you riding! 

Is it common that horses become runaways during endurance rides? I only ask because it sounds like you had a process to follow when it happened and the other riders (mostly) knew what to do to stay out of your way.


----------



## ChitChatChet

evilamc said:


> Ez-fit treeless! I picked it up used and like it so much just ordered a new one  black and blue for jax and Orianna has the black and purple!


Ah! Thank you.

My daughter is looking for a light weight comfortable saddle for her pony. Saw you and it look super comfy.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Eole said:


> I explored another trail system on foot later. There is a log bridge to cross. Wood is solid. It is uneven and there are a few spaces no bigger than 2" between logs. What do you think: go or no go?


Corduroy bridge. Very old style, have ridden on really old ones and new ones. No problems.

We do ride barefoot so I dont know if shoes on one of those bridges would be a problem or not for getting stuck.


----------



## evilamc

ChitChatChet said:


> Ah! Thank you.
> 
> My daughter is looking for a light weight comfortable saddle for her pony. Saw you and it look super comfy.


It only weighs about 12 lbs...so super light! I find its just as comfortable and secure feeling as my Tucker was.

PH...what a crazy ride! Glad you finished though and lived to tell the tale


----------



## lsdrider

Last weekend was hampered by both work and weather, but I somehow managed 5 whole miles.

Got a 27 mile ride in yesterday.

Top pic is from yesterday. Bottom two are from two weeks ago. 

2016 Miles: 289


----------



## Eole

ChitChatChet said:


> My daughter is looking for a light weight comfortable saddle for her pony. Saw you and it look super comfy.
> 
> 
> Corduroy bridge. Very old style, have ridden on really old ones and new ones. No problems.
> We do ride barefoot so I dont know if shoes on one of those bridges would be a problem or not for getting stuck.


My EZ Fit will be for sale. Small adjustable seat (14"-16"). Black with hunter green seat. 


We ride barefoot (or booted) as well. I think the few cracks aren't big enough to get stuck.


lsdrider: Beautiful pictures. That is a big lake!


----------



## Prairie

With our saddle club......










A River Crossing......


----------



## phantomhorse13

egrogan said:


> Is it common that horses become runaways during endurance rides? I only ask because it sounds like you had a process to follow when it happened and the other riders (mostly) knew what to do to stay out of your way.


I wouldn't say a true _runaway_ is common. However, being passed by horses - sometimes at speed - is not uncommon. While most riders are very considerate and pass with care, there is sometimes that one [email protected]@ss who is more concerned about winning than about having any decency. So, most endurance riders do their best to get their horses used to being passed under whatever circumstance.

In my case, I made sure to use my voice to its best advantage. I am not known for being quiet even under normal circumstances, and this certainly wasn't normal. :wink: I figured the best shot at nobody being hurt was to be as clear as possible about what was happening and what I was trying to do.

I used to break and train racehorses for a living, so going at that speed isn't new to me and also made me familiar with what an off-track arab should have known how to do. It's been many many years, but guess it's not something you forget (thank goodness!).


----------



## egrogan

I have learned so much by reading about your adventures, @phantomhorse13-thanks for continuing to share them with us!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I tried to get George out before the storms came in. The were forecast for after 3, but the turkey hunters don't finish up until noon. At 12:05, we were heading out! George is back to full work, so I wanted a decent workout for him.

One of the first things we found was the horrible Horse Eating Rock. That may give you an idea how my ride went. :wink:











Clouds started rolling in about 1.. but a quick check of the radar didn't show any rain yet so we kept on. Silly me!











Here is a pic of the Invisible Horse Eating Monster - George swore it was there.











The rain started about 2.. luckily it was just rain and not storming. Still sucks to be wet.











The storms chased us home. I had just enough time to get back, untack, and hose George off when the thunder started. Apparently 15 miles wasn't enough to take the edge off though, as George led the herd in a merry frolic upon being turned out.










Left to right, that is Sultan, Dream, George, and Phin. :runninghorse2:


And maybe even better than the ride.. Phin's saddle came today!!! The saddle fitter will be out on Thursday to get it fit to him. Woohoo!!! :loveshower: :clap: :thumbsup:


2016 mileage
5/21 fire 51.88 miles 3239 ft climb 7.7 mph 73F 919.76 total miles
5/23 george 15.61 miles 2118 ft climb 6.3 mph 72F *935.37 total miles*


----------



## Prairie

LOL about that horse eating rock! Back when my TWH mare was a greenie, we headed for our trail riding club's ride only to discover that the only riders were the very experience ones who'd planned to take the most challenging trails. They were going to change their plans, but we told them we'd just turn back if the trail was too much for ours. Surprisingly, the mare was the only one to take a blind jump down into a drive stream bed followed by our greenie gelding. Some of the other follow them but many others had to turn back and find another way. When we met up again, we weren't too far from camp so hubby and I decided that 5 hours of challenging trail was enough for our greenies and headed back to camp while most of the others went on another trail. Of course the mare spooked at a horse eating rock, one that we'd passed on the way out, and the gelding spooked at his own shadow!


----------



## QOS

OMG I had an entire post wrote out and my computer froze!

Dawn - sounds like you have been busy!!! So glad you were able to complete a ride on that fast little racer!!! He sounds like a handful - but glad you had the background to hand it!

Gunslinger - I am so sorry about Miss Lacy. I hope she feels better soon. You couldn't have known this would happen so don't blame yourself. Things can happen in an instant that is no ones fault. Give her a hug from me and I am sending one to you. (( ))

My trailer was repaired - to the tune of $925. Gaaaa!!! But it was done fast and returned to me. I hauled it last Thursday to ride at Tyrrell Park with one of the ladies that helped that day. Saw lots of little hogs and alligators...riding with a 4 year old little boy that wasn't happy about it mg: Got in 6.6 miles.

Left the next day for a weekend ride up at Ebenezer. We rode about 6 miles Friday afternoon in wonderful weather. The next day we rode 11 miles. I sent Barry up ahead and jogged Biscuit about a mile. So fun! Later we hit a canter and Biscuit goes really to a gallop - racing Sarge until he started flinging his head around and then lost a hoof boot. We did another little canter :runninghorse2: wish he could go into a canter softly/smoothly. Maybe one of these days! 

Later we got to a place where Sarge had sunk down half way up to his hock...this place is always muddy and has a little hop up about 1 foot to get out of it. On the way back Sarge decided that was for the birds.:charge: so without warning he leapt over it - sending Barry's cowboy hat flying into the mud and water!!! 

Sunday we rode 6 miles on the Huff N Puff trail down to Lake Sam Rayburn. Beautiful ride. 

Trailer hauled wonderfully - only one issue - butt bar is now tight but it is loosening more as it is being hauled. Insurance is sending me a $825 check - it had a $100 deductable on it. 

On another note - Sarge has COPD and last month looked like poop on a shingle. He had lost muscle mass, some weight, etc. On my barn manager's advice I bought him a HorsLic supplement 40# bucket around the 27th of April. He and Biscuit lapped it up in about 2 weeks or so. Sunday a week ago, he still looked rough to me. But-by Wednesday he suddenly looked terrific. Sunday, Ronnie (the man repairing the trailer) noted that he looked poor. So I was a little surprised that Wednesday he suddenly bloomed. Looks like he gained weight and muscle mass. I just bought them another one and Sarge has already lapped up 1/3 of it. It is magic I am certain!


----------



## WendyJane

Here are some shots from yesterday's ride. My son and I did took Cisco and Flash up the mountain, along the upper ridge, and back down. We encountered cattle, a parrot that flew directly in front of Cisco and me, and motorcycles. My boys didn't bat an eyelash at any of it. We also let Cosmo, our colt, trail behind us as it gives him good experience and exercise. 

And I cannot say that I don't enjoy the views.


----------



## Celeste

WendyJane, those pictures are beautiful!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes, that is really spectacular.


----------



## Eole

WendyJane: Wow! That is spectacular indeed.
Prairie and QOS: beautiful. Everyone's pictures make me want to travel and ride everywhere. Bucket list is getting longer.


I had a good ride yesterday on Alizé. I'm testing the trails, which are still muddy from the recent thaw. I saw ice on trail up to last Saturday. She hates mud and trails weren't nice, so we can back through back roads.


----------



## egrogan

Got in a couple of nice hacks out over the past two days. I am _not _a lover of hot weather, but summer has arrived in full force here in New Hampshire. Now before any of you southerners start laughing at me too much, I will say that I am a former Louisiana resident, and when it was close to 90*F with full blown humidity at 10am this morning, it felt like I was back at the bayou instead of in New England!

Poor Izzy was sweating under her heavy mane so she got all braided up- Western dressage potential?  I'll have to pull it this weekend to get all that weight off her neck.









The heat has really caused the hay fields to shoot up. The grass was up to my knees sitting in the saddle. I generally have a "no eating" rule while we're hacking out, but Izzy and I have come to an agreement that if the grass is tall enough that it's hitting you in the face as you go through it, you're allowed to open your mouth and eat it politely 

Must.Eat.All.The.Grass









After wading our way around the hay field, we took a stroll down the little residential road the barn's on. The road was surprisingly trafficy, but she did great listing to leg cues and hugging the road shoulder (what little there is!). Passed a garbage bag that had been hooked on some shrubs and was blowing in the breeze and she just gave it the side eye but kept right on going. Waved to lots of little kids with their faces glued to the car windows. 










*Total 2016 miles: 16.97- *slowly adding up...


----------



## Celeste

I haven't been trail riding, but I have been getting some good training rides in this week. Progress is being made.


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I rode quarters along the Conasauga River on Thursday for 10 miles.....

Friday we rode our gaited horses on Abram's Creek Trail in the Great Smokey Mountains....19.6 miles......rained off and on......so, not so much fun...

Today was another bumpity quarter horse day....rode Mr. Jack 6.6 miles....that's a short ride for us, but there was a rodeo in town tonight....and we just had to go....

205 miles so far this year...


----------



## phantomhorse13

The weather has turned insanely hot. Like hotter than normal temp in August hot. We decided getting the boys out for some heat training today was a good idea, as the next ride is notorious for being hot and humid. It was 92F with a real feel of 98F when we left at 5pm!!










The grass is certainly loving this weather. We will be cutting hay Tuesday. It's so tall, the horses don't even need to drop their heads to snack.




















Phin did great in the new saddle and I loved it too. Woohoo!!

We are supposed to get some rain overnight and tomorrow. Hope to get in another ride, but will depend on the weather.


2016 mileage
...
5/23 george 15.61 miles 2118 ft climb 6.3 mph 72F 935.37 total miles
5/29 phin 9.64 miles 839 ft climb 5.4 mph 92F *945.01 total miles*


----------



## QOS

My cousin was off all week so we hit the trails Wednesday morning. We had a great time but it was freaking hot. We were all the way in the back beside Hildebrandt Bayou and crossed the little cement bridge that goes over a little slough that drains into the bayou. 

There was a fish carcass - I saw it before Biscuit did. OMG he actually spooked at it. He jumped about 4 feet to the right and did a quarter turn -hahahaha - he almost spooked out from under me. My fat backside was out of the saddle hanging in the air. I grabbed handfuls of mane and straightened up. My stars - I really thought I was going to hit the ground!

My cousin was getting overheated due to medication she is taking so she said "let's trot" and off we went all the way back to the trailers which was about 3 miles. Biscuit hit some canter strides but mostly was long trotting. Garmin said 12.5 mph. Go Biscuit!!! We rode 6.6 miles.

Sister had a great time running with us. 

We went out today for a ride but Biscuit came up gimpy. I first thought it was just tender over the rocks in the parking lot but no...he had some heat on the inside of his right pastern. We rode all of 1.3 miles. I slathered his hoof and pastern with Epson Salt Poultice when we got back to the barn.

Hubby worked on my trailer lights. They have been giving me a fit. Sometimes they work...sometimes they don't. He got them working on HIS truck but not on my RAV. He finally determined the ground wire in my car is fubar. He is going to add a new ground wire. Hubby is an electrician by trade - I am like the plumber's wife with the stopped up toilet....takes me forever to get him to work on my stuff!

I did get the insurance check in for the repairs to my trailer so all is well with the trailer except the dang lights! 

Total miles so far this year - 238.48


----------



## Celeste

I have been working on schooling my horse every day this week since I have been off from work. I worked with her some last week as well. All that arena work has really paid off because she was really good when I took her on a trail ride today.

One of my friends from work came out and rode one of our horses. My girl led the way most of the time. She was willing to move, yet willing to maintain a sane pace for the new rider. I am really happy.

About a mile out I realized that my poor little 15 pound mutt with bad knees was trying to follow us. I called DH on the cell phone and he came and got her on the 4-wheeler. Naughty little dog. 

Today 3.4 miles

Total 46.7 miles


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I managed another ride on Memorial day.....gaited horses along the Conasauga river riding out of Willis Springs in Polk County TN following along the TN GA state line. 

All though the temperatures climbed near ninty, the heavy canopy had us in the shade, and with a cool breeze blowing the ride was quite comfortable. 15.4 miles.....and 4 out of five days on the trail....or 51 miles for the long weekend.....

May's been a good riding month....at 78 miles for the month, with 221 miles and change for the year so far.....and well ahead of any of the other years which I've been tracking mileage. 

I've set goals in the previous years at 500 miles but never quite made 400 and I'm always coming up short......this year looks like it might be a record for me.....and the numbers are in line to make 500.....but, we'll see!


----------



## carshon

51 miles in a weekend = unbelievable! I was just proud to have ridden 12 this weekend!


----------



## egrogan

carshon said:


> 51 miles in a weekend = unbelievable! I was just proud to have ridden 12 this weekend!


And I was happy with 6! 

It makes me wonder how much longer I can go on as a trailer-less horseperson. :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was a glorious day and I couldn't wait to get Phin out. He was also feeling good, yet behaved perfectly. Including when a grouse flew up out of the brush and literally into the side of his head. I guess she was defending her nest, as even after bouncing off him, she got back up and continued to dive bomb us. Phin didn't know what to think, but didn't spook.. just tucked his head and hurried up the trail!






























I bumped into Gina on the main farm on my way home and made plans to ride her with after I got done with Phin. How great to ride twice in one day!




















2016 mileage
...
5/31 phin 12.53 miles 1843 ft climb 5.6 mph 82F 957.54 total miles
5/31 amish 8.55 miles 1187 ft climb 3.8 mph 84F *966.09 total miles*


----------



## QOS

Woo hoo...gunslinger - those are some miles!!! I set my sites on 400 for the year. I have decided not to take Biscuit with me to NC so I will not ride for a month or so. I am sure Biscuit couldn't care less!

Dang Dawn...what a ****y bird!!

Biscuit seemed much better today. I whitened his mane and tail and did his hooves. Hoping to ride this weekend - going to wait til Sunday to make sure his hoof is not sore.


----------



## Avna

Did not take a camera but had a great time out yesterday. Parked at the local horsemen's association grounds, rode in their really big arena, did some canter work there. Brooke is picking up her leads nicely now. She is extremely green at the canter, which is a little hilarious as every time she picks it up there is this element of wonderment and surprise on both our parts. Then she starts getting very enthusiastic but she is easy to stop. We were waiting for my trail partner to show up so we went over the permanent obstacle course, even trying out the teeter tooter bridge, a non-event for Miss Brooke. Oh, the bridge goes down, huh. Good girl.

My trail partner is riding an ex-endurance horse, a Polish Arab, who is what you'd call forward. The horse club is right against a state park which is mainly redwood forest, with a good sized river running through it. We rode to the other side of the park and back. It was a solid three hours of nonstop trotting where we could and walking where we couldn't, up and down trails so steep they had stair steps, four river crossings with big nasty boulders underfoot and a lot of water for late May. It was a nice cool day though. 

Brooke and I were both fairly beat when we got home. We are not in hard shape to say the least. But I am seeing muscle in Brooke's back where there wasn't before, now. From home we can trot the half hour up to the top of the ridge, maybe 400 feet elevation gain, on the logging roads, and we do this a couple times a week at least. 

This weekend is a local trail trial, and I have elected to . . . go watch it. Actually I'm signed up as a 'companion rider'. I do not have a competitive bone in my body, apparently. But it's another chance to ride somewhere and do something a little different.


----------



## carshon

Avna- please remember to post pictures. I have an ACTHA or similar ride on my bucket list - nothing like that close to where I live but I love to see what others do.


----------



## Roux

Well had a good ride this weekend with Sailor and Gus. Everything went really well Sailor is so calm about most things (bikes, other horses, fishing polls and water crossing etc) and we only had one stumbling block. On the way back we made a loop and had to cross over a wood bridge and he wouldn't do it. Classic mule statue. I worked at it for a while but my mom and Gus were getting impatient so we ended up going back to the big concrete bridge to get home. 

I know this is classic mule. He didn't trust me and he didn't trust the bridge so he wasn't going to walk over. A horse you can bully over, coax over, or buddy over but not a mule! 

Hope I can get him to trust me more, I guess it just takes time?

59.20 + 7.28 = 66.48 Total


----------



## Avna

carshon said:


> Avna- please remember to post pictures. I have an ACTHA or similar ride on my bucket list - nothing like that close to where I live but I love to see what others do.


Good idea! I am NOT a camera type person but I will try my best.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, I got George out at lunchtime. It's still unseasonably warm (92F, which is 20 degrees above normal) and pretty humid, so perfect for heat training.




















Even with the heat, George was feeling good. I couldn't resist letting him yahoo up one of the bigger hills:







I got Phin out for a short test ride in the evening with Gina, as I changed the seat saver on my saddle and wanted to make sure this one would work. It did!

























This afternoon, we bale hay!! Such a good feeling to have that in the barn.

2016 mileage
...
6/1 george 14.62 miles 2262 ft climb 6.2 mph 92F 980.71 total miles
6/1 phin 6.45 miles 564 ft climb 3.6 mph 88F *987.16 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

Got it in a nice 3mile ride today. Here's a between-the-ears view of our famous Mt. Monadnock off in the distance:









*Total 2016 miles: 22.12*
http://monadnocktrails.com/


----------



## dbhrsmn

Last weekend I went on a camp/ride with the Utah foxtrotter association. I have been having computer troubles so I'm a little slow posting. Over the weekend I rode a little over 35 miles. 
This is from the hill above camp. 


>


These are from a section of the grand view trail. I'm planning on riding this again tomorrow. 



























The rest are from the Cassidy and rich trails. These trails are near Bryce Canyon national park.


----------



## Eole

Roux said:


> Classic mule statue.
> I know this is classic mule. He didn't trust me and he didn't trust the bridge so he wasn't going to walk over. A horse you can bully over, coax over, or buddy over but not a mule!


I think Alize must have read the book on mules. She did this to me at little stream crossings for years. Statue. I work with a heart monitor; its not fear, just trust. It takes time, but when trust is earned, she would cross fire for me.

dbhrsmn, that is so beautiful.

I am living trail riding through all of you for a couple weeks as I have my hand in a cast.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Ok. Don't laugh. My first and second ride of the year. Twelve miles the first day. Nineteen the second day. The snow stopped us from getting to our destination. Just enough shade in that one small section of trail. My horse, silly boy, was concerned about horse eating stumps, rocks and dark shadows. Yet, he had no problem following a bear up the trail?!!! We went over a lot of rough and rugged terrain. That creek crossing I wasn't sure if I could get anybody across as it was rough and loud. No problems. Phew!


----------



## ChitChatChet

My daughters and I before heading out the second day.


----------



## egrogan

@ChitChatChet- how cute is that little Appy (?) pony!?! Looks like a very nice group of horses. It's so nice to see all the young people across the Forum who have parents that instill a love of horses in them.


----------



## ChitChatChet

egrogan said:


> @*ChitChatChet* - how cute is that little Appy (?) pony!?! Looks like a very nice group of horses. It's so nice to see all the young people across the Forum who have parents that instill a love of horses in them.


Cookie is an incredibly cute pony but thats where the cuteness ends.

My dd basically rescued him. Incredibly dangerous as he was food aggressive, and no respect of humans at all. I knew he was salvageable and guided dds work with him. We say in reference to him that he is our safest pony and the most dangerous one we own.

The 2 stocky bays are Blazers, one borrowed the other mine. The slender athletic bay, was given to us and turned out to be an incredible horse, think the gal made a mistake giving him away.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got Sultan out for a ride. It started sunny, but suspicious clouds started appearing over the hills about 1/3 of the way through the ride. I was already about as far from home as I planned to get, so hoped we didn't get too wet. It was so humid and hot that the rain (which stayed light) actually felt good. It was sunny again by the time we got home.






































We weren't home long though before some serious weather came through. Very glad we weren't caught out in that!!

2016 mileage
...
6/1 phin 6.45 miles 564 ft climb 3.6 mph 88F 987.16 total miles
6/7 sultan 13.81 miles 1665 ft climb 6.7 mph 84F *1000.97 total miles*


----------



## Zexious

^Stunning photos, as per usual.
This thread never ceases to make my day <3


----------



## Celeste

Wow. Dawn, it is only June and you have passed the 1000 mark. Once again, you are my hero.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> Wow. Dawn, it is only June and you have passed the 1000 mark. Once again, you are my hero.


Having the opportunity to ride all winter in Florida made a huge difference. Can only hope I will be so lucky again this year.


----------



## lsdrider

Hafta get caught up here!:

Over Memorial Day weekend I camped at the next endurance ride location and rode 65 miles on the surrounding roads and trails. 

Following that Jack got to rest for almost two weeks before his/our first LD this past weekend (which he won BTW). Adding a seven mile cruise Sunday evening made for 37 miles this past weekend.

Total miles 2016: 391


----------



## lsdrider

And a few pics from Memorial weekend.


----------



## lsdrider

......


----------



## phantomhorse13

I decided that since I babble so much, it was time to start a journal and try to keep the spam on certain threads to a minimum. You can find the full story (with lots more pics and the video) about my weekend at the endurance ride in my journal. But I will say that the weekend was a huge success, despite the heat, humidity & rocks. Phin is an official endurance horse!!







































2016 mileage
...
6/7 sultan 13.81 miles 1665 ft climb 6.7 mph 84F 1000.97 total miles
6/11 phin 51.87 miles 7038 ft climb 5.9 mph 94F *1052.84 total miles*


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond

*Owyhee River Challenge - 4000 miles for Jose!*

One of my most favoritest horses ever, Jose Viola, got his 4000 miles in the Owyhee River Challenge in May, in eastern Oregon (just over the border from Idaho). Here's a video of it:




Jose totally rocks!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Again, this year's thread is really great. Thanks so much for putting up all your fabulous rides.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Sultan out again yesterday. Full story and more pics here.











2016 mileage
...
6/11 phin 51.87 miles 7038 ft climb 5.9 mph 94F 1052.84 total miles
6/15 sultan 10.17 miles 945 ft climb 7.1 mph 82F *1063.01 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, Gina and I finally both were free at the same time, so got Giselle and Amish out. To start with, the weather was pretty pleasant with sun and a nice breeze and low humidity. But by the time we were done, the breeze had died, the humidity was high, and the bugs were horrendous. Gina showed me a trail I hadn't been on before and then we did a bit of exploring. Unfortunately, the route we hoped to take was blocked by a gate with a new lock (Gina had the key to the old one, so hopefully can get a copy of this new one), but we did some bush whacking and managed to get back on trail.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























2016 mileage
...
6/15 sultan 10.17 miles 945 ft climb 7.1 mph 82F 1063.01 total miles
6/18 amish 14.73 miles 1506 ft climb 3.6 mph 86F *1077.74 total miles*


----------



## horseboy1

Nice to see others are hitting the trails.
We got back to MD from AZ. Lots of rain and cooler earlier in the spring but it's warmed up since. We have been riding at Antietam Battlefield and the C&O canal. 

Came across a fawn hiding in the weeds also.


----------



## egrogan

@*horseboy1* - that little fawn is spectacular! I've never happened upon one but I'm sure I go by them at times. We did have two huge, graceful whitetails going bounding across a field in front of us yesterday. My mare was interested but just spent a good long time sniffing in the direction they disappeared before continuing on.

We've had a very nice couple of weeks, working on our conditioning with lots of trotting. Weather has been gorgeous, and it's haying time!









I've had a weird experience though and wonder if anyone has any thoughts. We ride around acres of fields (hay and corn), and in one tiny spot of one corn field (maybe a little 10 foot x 5 foot rectangle?) my mare is obsessed with eating the dirt. Just from that one little spot on the edge of the field. The first time she did this was maybe a month or so ago- I thought it was weird then, but the field had clearly been fertilized somewhat recently with a manure pile mix, so I figured, a little gross, a little weird, but maybe there was something particularly alluring about the straw that was still mixed in. But then today, we rode through that same spot for the first time since last month, and even though the ground was bone dry, she actually yanked the reins out of my hands to do the same thing!! :think: Now, this is not a rude horse, she doesn't ride around yanking the reins to eat when she feels like it, so totally out of character. I was so perplexed I actually just gave her her head to see what she would do. She proceeded to take two giant mouthfuls of dirt, chew it thoughtfully, and then she walked on like nothing happened. What in the world is this about?!

*Total 2016 miles: 34.5- slow going for us this year...*


----------



## phantomhorse13

My guess is some kind of mineral.. there is one spot that Phin will do that with the dirt as well, which I discovered when hand grazing him after a bath. Pretty crazy to leave lovely green alfalfa to eat dirt!!


----------



## egrogan

phantomhorse13 said:


> My guess is some kind of mineral.. there is one spot that Phin will do that with the dirt as well, which I discovered when hand grazing him after a bath. Pretty crazy to leave lovely green alfalfa to eat dirt!!


Makes sense, but I was just confused about how she would have even been able to form the opinion that there were tasty minerals there when we've just ridden past that spot twice in the past month. Smell?


----------



## carshon

Horses will do this with Pottash and other minerals used on hay fields not so much corn fields because the Nitrogen they use can burn. Just let her enjoy it. The minerals smell a little metallic so I am sure Izzy can smell it and if you were inclined to get off you may smell a little of it too. Some of these minerals are only available in trace amounts in grass so when a horse can get a good mouthful many will do just that. You may see deer and other animals in one particular spot in a field as well usually at an opening where the load is dumped to be applied later.


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I rode Sylco creek trail in the Cherokee National Forest this weekend. This is a very good trail to ride on a hot summer day as the canopy is full keeping the trail shaded and cool. There's also 8 creek crossings and plenty of water. We rode a lateral on the west side of the loop, had lunch on parksview lake and returned. Ten miles.... One downside, the trails overgrown in places.

It's the mid point in the year.....241 miles.


----------



## Eole

I've been out of the saddle 4 weeks nursing a broken hand.
Does walking horses on trail count for miles? 

I'm taking Alizé and Buttercup on the trails a couple times a week. They learn to stop and be patient while I clean trails of branches. After a major storm two nights ago, I suspect I will have a lot of trees to clear on our next walk.
Should be back in the saddle next week.


----------



## egrogan

Looks like a very pleasant walk!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Eole, I sent you a pm. The new forum makes it hard to see that we get new messages.


----------



## ChitChatChet

I have been busy putting in the miles helping out a friend who has some large groups of kids riding.

Also had the worst accident I have ever had. Second time coming off of a horse. Don't know what happened... think maybe a bee got him as one minute everything was good and the next I was picking dirt out of my nose. No warning whatsoever was given. All I know is that's one incredibly fast moving pony!

My face isn't too good looking right now. LOL Good news is no pain and it could have been so much worse.

Have ridden over 40 miles in 4 days, none on my horse.

My 3 oldest girls have put on probably 50 miles in the same 4 days. Most of those miles on their own ponies.


----------



## Celeste

@ChitChatChet: I can't like your post because you got hurt. We need a hug button. I hope you feel better. We all get ditched from time to time.


----------



## gunslinger

ChitChatChet.....hope you're not hurt bad and things start to improve quickly.

So, GF and I rode again saturday morning....just a short ride of 6.8 miles as the afternoon temps soared to the high ninties. We got out early and back by noon.

Mr. Jack, my 7 year old quarter horse has been the focus of my attention lately and he's been out with me the last three weekends. He's really starting to become a pretty nice little trail horse. We rode the front most of the way.

He's having an issue with saddling however....moving around, won't stand still, and just ready to go.....so I decided to saddle him at the barn.....needless to say I had to whip him twice to get him to stand still.....and I hate doing that.... 

Again, once he's on the trail he's much improved and does better each time....and he's fine at the trailer at the end of a ride....

Advice requested and much appreciated. How do I fix this?


----------



## lsdrider

The past couple weeks have been pretty busy around here. Jack (17yr old TWH) has retired from endurance and a 7 yr old Arabian x TWH mare has joined him in the pasture to fill that role. She was quite thin upon arrival and is green broke. The vets recommendation is two weeks of exercise and groceries before riding. So far I have ran with her 14 miles and ponied her with Jack 8. 

2016 miles: Jack: 299 / Fancy: 0


----------



## egrogan

Is anyone else having a worse-than-normal deer fly season? We are being eaten alive on our rides! You can't even take two steps through the woods without being swarmed.

Rode a couple of miles this morning, gorgeous day. Except for those darned flies!










*Total 2016 miles: 36.4*


----------



## AnnaLover

Here's some pics of the trails I've taken my new mare Jinx on. No idea on mileage unfortunately, but thought I'd share anyways  She came from a kill pen in Texas and is the greatest little horse!
Sorry for the huge pics! I tried attaching them but a bunch ended up sideways.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Gunslinger, my advice is use a saddle you don't much care for and anytime Jack wants to move his feet, make him move his feet no matter where in the saddling process you are. Use a saddle that doesn't matter so if it falls off, you don't care. If you think he is going to spook at the saddle coming off start there. Throw it up on his back and use a rope to pull it off until that doesn't faze him. Stacey Westfall shows this in her 



 at about the 15 minute mark. She is the first one I have ever seen that doesn't care if the saddle falls.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnnaLover : so awesome that you nabbed a horse off the truck! but i have to ask.. why is there a boot behind your saddle in that one pic?




gunslinger said:


> He's having an issue with saddling however....moving around, won't stand still, and just ready to go.....


First and foremost, are you sure the saddle fits? If he is anticipating pain, that could make him dance around.

If you know that isn't an issue, how I tackle the problem depends upon the type of horse. Does the horse tend to get more cranked up with movement or does it tire/give up/relax with movement? If it doesn't get more cranked up with movement, I use the technique Oreo spoke of. If it does (which is my new guy Phin for sure), I play the patience game. But you need to make sure you have literally all day in case that time is needed.

Place your horse in your tacking area, standing relatively squarely. Start your tacking routine and as soon as the horse moves so much as a single foot, quietly move them back to the exact place they had been. Continue saddling. Repeat this as many times as the horse moves. It may take quite a while the first time or few, but eventually the horse will realize that you are going to spend the rest of your life in that spot, so might as well relax and get comfy. Expect the same stillness while untacking.

This is not a fast fix, but I have not found a better way to deal with a horse who gets even more excited if you start moving their feet.




egrogan said:


> Is anyone else having a worse-than-normal deer fly season? We are being eaten alive on our rides!


All the biting things seem to be god awful this year. At home, going outside you are swarmed by gnats. They are everywhere and nothing seems to dissuade them. On trail, both deer flies and horse flies seem to be having a banner season. :neutral:


----------



## evilamc

Glad you guys are riding some....I've gotten in a few, GPS is dead so can't pull miles off it lol! Its SO HOT AND HUMID! I melt. I just can't do it. Then the deer flies are out to get us too.


----------



## AnnaLover

phantomhorse13 said:


> @AnnaLover : so awesome that you nabbed a horse off the truck! but i have to ask.. why is there a boot behind your saddle in that one pic?


Drink holder :biggrin:


----------



## egrogan

evilamc said:


> Glad you guys are riding some....I've gotten in a few, GPS is dead so can't pull miles off it lol! Its SO HOT AND HUMID! I melt. I just can't do it. Then the deer flies are out to get us too.


Thankfully the humidity has not found its way to New England yet this year. The past couple of days have been close to 90*F, but humidity is almost nonexistent, which is unusual for this time of year. I'm with you, I just melt in humidity- when I lived in Louisiana, I didn't think I was going to survive!


----------



## evilamc

Our humidity according to weather was about 77% today.....bleh!


----------



## Darrin

egrogan said:


> Is anyone else having a worse-than-normal deer fly season? We are being eaten alive on our rides! You can't even take two steps through the woods without being swarmed.
> 
> Rode a couple of miles this morning, gorgeous day. Except for those darned flies!


We had a very mild winter that did nothing to kill off any pests.


----------



## gunslinger

Actually, I think the deer fly's are a little late here....just now really becoming a problem....

It seems, there's not as many spider webs to deal with this year too.....

It's just to danged hot to much riding.....I normally don't ride a lot in July and August.....and we're getting August heat in June!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got Phin out for what was supposed to be a quick ride.











It turned into an ordeal, with the full story in my journal.


2016 mileage
...
6/18 amish 14.73 miles 1506 ft climb 3.6 mph 86F 1077.74 total miles
6/21 phin 8.82 miles 448 ft climb 5 mph 82F *1086.56 total miles*


----------



## lsdrider

AnnaLover - Those are some neat pics!


----------



## Zexious

@phantomhorse13 -- Better hurry over to your other thread! :O


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Phin out again today. You can read the whole tale (with more pics and some videos) here.




















2016 mileage
...
6/27 phin 8.82 miles 448 ft climb 5 mph 82F 1086.56 total miles
6/30 phin 11.59 miles 2410 ft climb 4.7 mph 80F *1098.15 total miles*


----------



## lsdrider

Rode Jack / ponied Fancy 4 miles tonight after work.

Vet says Fancy needs 3 more weeks of exercise and groceries before she's ridden. 

Total miles 2016: Jack - 303, Fancy - 0


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I got out around 9am and back at 12......and covered 12.1 miles.....did I say I love my gaited mare?

Seriously, the same time frame last weekend we covered 6.8 miles on quarter horses....

GF made a statement when we got back that last weeks ride felt like 12 miles...

Anyway, did I say how much I love my gaited mare?

261 miles for the year..


----------



## egrogan

What's the saying, corn should be thigh high by the 4th of July? Looks like our local farmers are right on track:








That's us in the lead on a ride yesterday, summer riding weather has been really great so far this year (minus the awful flies) and this week should be more of the same!

*Total 2015 miles: 44.49. *Guess my goal this year will be simply to reach 100. That will be about half of what I did last year, but we lost a lot of time when I was figuring out how to get weight on Izzy this spring.


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I repeated the Saturday ride today...same route...this time on bumpities....and I rode my Barbie horse Sonny Boy.....the peanut roller....whole different ride than the TWH's we rode saturday....

6.8 miles, out at 9 and back at 12.......267 miles for the year so far....

It's darned hot here in the promised land.....96 in the barn this evening....


----------



## carshon

Gunslinger - I am new to gaited horses and my daughter has been riding her MFT for a few years. We rode a trail that we always rode with our Appies - and it took slightly more than 1/2 the amount of time that we used to ride in. I am enjoying my gaited horse! We ride a lot of hills with rocks so not much real gaiting but the flat walk is wonderful!


----------



## Fellpony

So much to catch up on since I was last here.... ( busy year and trouble logging in didn't help  anyway we are back now  And I have a new addition since I was last here  She is a two year old pedigree Highland and she will be backed by me at 5 years old.

I have been riding intermittently this year but the weather hasn't been to good with storms and heavy rain showers. I am still trying to get to a pleasure ride or two and some trips out with our welsh cob Savannah ridden by Sophie. Melody has gotten fat with all her time off  I really do need to pully my socks up and get on with hacking and riding 

Now going to read what you have all been upto


----------



## Fellpony

Glengyle of Conway ( Glennie)


----------



## Fellpony

Glengyle of Conway 2 year old Highland Filly


----------



## gunslinger

carshon said:


> Gunslinger - I am new to gaited horses and my daughter has been riding her MFT for a few years. We rode a trail that we always rode with our Appies - and it took slightly more than 1/2 the amount of time that we used to ride in. I am enjoying my gaited horse! We ride a lot of hills with rocks so not much real gaiting but the flat walk is wonderful!


We've ridden several 20+ mile loops in the Great Smokey Mountians, and 1/2 the time makes a huge difference on those rides.....

Yes, you're right, a flat walk is a wonderful gait!

I struggle with the whole quarter horse thing, but I've got two of them that I love like children.....sure is hard to leave Miss Lacy at home though...I hate to trot......and am working on skipping it and getting them into a slow canter......still, I've got a lot of work to do on the quarters.....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I got Sultan out despite the heat. A few more pics are here. I don't know how anybody in the South survives this weather.


potato plants in full bloom:










corn is loving the heat, its well past the desired knee high by 4th of July:










2016 mileage
...
6/30 phin 11.59 miles 2410 ft climb 4.7 mph 80F 1098.15 total miles
7/6 sultan 14.6 miles 1852 ft climb 5.9 mph 98F *1112.75 total miles*


----------



## gunslinger

Phantomhorse....the heats always a struggle. It's been exceptionally hot this year. The electric bill came in the mail yesterday and it's the highest one I've had in a long time.

Over the years, I haven't ridden much in July and August, and while we're still managing to ride, we ride early and don't do the big miles or the hard rides. We try to ride under the canopy in the shade, and usually along the river. One thing about the mountains, it's usually 5 to 10 degrees cooler than what we have here....

I'm already looking forward to fall..


----------



## Smilie

Been out on a few rides , with a friend, this year.
We try to ride loops, so not the same both ways. This particular one, is on the Panther River area, going from the Panther to the Big Red, and then back the Panther, on atrail that is hard to find the beginning off, thus resulted in some back tracking


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I have been riding along the Conasauga river alot lately.....it's very shady, very cool, and very picturesque. 

280 miles for the year.


----------



## evilamc

Holy cow I haven't updated since 5/19.

2.87, 7.21, 6.48, 13.2, 5.43, 1.82, 7.5, 7.82 and 1.54! Brings me to 173.01 for the year so far. Still low compared to last year but not the worst.

Jax and Orianna are doing great 









Jax got a new gf at Hocking Hills









I FINALLY got my new saddle for Jax! He looks so handsome in all his new gear  People can't believe hes a TWH  Hes such a chunkster.









We found rock formations at Salt Fork lol!









I'll add more pictures to my journal but needed to update my miles!!!!!

Glad everyones getting saddle time in.


----------



## Fellpony

I am out off the farm twice this week, Thursday my OH is boxing Sophie and Savannah ( Welsh Cob) and Melody ( Highland) and me out to Skellingthorpe woods nr Lincoln for some off road riding in the woodland  

The Saturday evening we have both entered an 8 mile low level pleasure ride round one of the local estates... whoo hooo it haven't been on a pleasure ride yet with Melody so it could be entertaining 

Will definitely take some photos for you all to admire  So excited


----------



## Country Woman

I went for a trail ride yesterday. this is before the trail since I don't have a camera on a my phone


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I had a friend from Atlanta join us yesterday for a ride on White Oak Mountain. We rode the bumpties for 10 miles.

A couple of good things about this ride, Mr. Jack was almost perfect.....stood to be saddled and only bucked once (when I mounted) other than that, he was great. Jack got a new Tucker halter bridle and he sure looked spiffy in it....

GF from Atlanta rode Sonny Boy so both quarters got to ride on the same weekend! Sonny needed the work!

We got back to the trailer just in the nick of time, as right after we loaded, the bottom fell out....Thunder and lightning, and much needed rain....I almost forgot what rain smells like.....as it's really dry around here....

290 miles for the year!


----------



## Eole

After 6 weeks out of the saddle because of an injury, I'm finally riding again. Meanwhile, it feels like my green mare has forgotten everything she learned and I'm starting over again. We had to discuss both direction and speed control today. No "behind the ears pic" as I need both hands on the steering/brakes at all times. Hopefully we'll both relax soon.


When I got home, two wild ducks were on the lawn and in no rush to leave.


----------



## jamesqf

gunslinger said:


> GF and I have been riding along the Conasauga river alot lately...


Just envying you folks who've got rivers to ride by, and through. This is what we had for water yesterday:


----------



## jamesqf

And why is this thing insisting that I lengthen my message to at least 6 characters, when I'm editing a message longer than that?

Can we have the old forum software back, please?


----------



## lsdrider

Here's another belated update.

(2) 10 milers over 4th of July weekend, followed by a 29 mile day the following Saturday. 

Unfortunately Jack had some swelling on a LF tendon and the vet recommended a few months off. Fancy is doing good on her ground work but is still a couple weeks from her scheduled "start" date for riding. So I'm in between horses now and getting a lot of stuff done around home. Neighbors have a horse they want ridden so maybe next weekend I'll get back in the saddle.

Total miles 2016: Jack - 342, Fancy - 0


----------



## phantomhorse13

Ugh, can't really like your post @lsdrider with hearing about Jack. I hope that he behaves during his time off and heals with no complications.


----------



## egrogan

@phantomhorse13- I was thinking of you this past weekend. Did you make it up to the VT 100? Wasn't able to get up there again this year, unfortunately, but I saw tons of big rigs heading down I-91 when I was going north this Sunday afternoon. Hot, but sunny weather, for the ride anyway.


----------



## phantomhorse13

egrogan said:


> @*phantomhorse13* - I was thinking of you this past weekend. Did you make it up to the VT 100? Wasn't able to get up there again this year, unfortunately, but I saw tons of big rigs heading down I-91 when I was going north this Sunday afternoon. Hot, but sunny weather, for the ride anyway.


We may well have been one of the rigs you saw! DH and Sultan did the 75. I hope to get the story done tonight, so keep an eye for it in my journal.


----------



## egrogan

phantomhorse13 said:


> We may well have been one of the rigs you saw! DH and Sultan did the 75. I hope to get the story done tonight, so keep an eye for it in my journal.


Woohoo! Can't wait. And July 2017- I am going to be there. Third time's a charm and all that, right?! :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday I spent most of the day cleaning and drying stuff from the weekend. (I finally got the ride story posted here.) I didn't hesitate though when Gina called and asked if I wanted to ride mid-morning. We got in a nice relaxing ride and got home at lunchtime before the heat really cranked up. The forecast storms were rolling in sooner than predicted, so I had to rush home to pull stuff off the line before it was all soaked again!




























2016 mileage
...
7/6 sultan 14.6 miles 1852 ft climb 5.9 mph 98F 1112.75 total miles
7/18 amish 6.08 miles 609 ft climb 3.2 mph 87F *1118.83 total miles*


----------



## gunslinger

jamesqf said:


> Just envying you folks who've got rivers to ride by, and through. This is what we had for water yesterday:


The good thing is, you had some water!

It's heading to near 100 degrees this week, with Saturday and Sunday having a heat index of 105. It's like a sauna out there today, with high humidity, quite sultry.

I'm not sure I'll ride this weekend, and if I do, it'll be early morning.

I'm looking forward to fall!


----------



## egrogan

gunslinger said:


> I'm looking forward to fall!



Me too- we made it through a short, sticky ride on Saturday. It was miserable.









*Total 2016 miles: 55.15*


----------



## jamesqf

gunslinger said:


> The good thing is, you had some water!


Yeah, don't think I'm not grateful for that. Last year that spot was bone dry by the end of June.

It's been cooling a bit (from 90s) this past week, in lower 70s where we ride. And the deer flies are dying off - the only two I swatted Sunday were on me, not the horse.


----------



## Zexious

@egrogan -- Nothing like riding in the humidity x.x

Slightly off topic, but...
Is it just me, or is the traffic for this thread, and this forum in general, declining? )8


----------



## Celeste

I have not been posting on the thread, because I have not been trail riding. I have done some schooling in the arena. I have also been very busy at work.

I am hoping to start getting some trail miles in as soon as it cools off a little bit.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Celeste said:


> I have not been posting on the thread, because I have not been trail riding. I have done some schooling in the arena. I have also been very busy at work.
> 
> I am hoping to start getting some trail miles in as soon as it cools off a little bit.


I haven't gotten any trail miles in either for almost a month. 

Do have week long horse camping trip planned for the end of August. Figure we will get bare minimum 10 miles a day. My youngest doesn't want to go sooooo I found a friend she can stay with and I borrowed another friends daughter to come with  Grand fund will be had by all.

And then dh is taking our daughters to Mustang Makeover this month and I am hoping to slip away and spend a couple of days riding.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Phin out for his test ride post-antibiotics. The whole tale can be found in my journal. The corn is growing like mad in all this heat and is now in tassle:











On my way home, I bumped into Gina. She asked if I was around and interested in riding with her too. Hmm.. finish cleaning stuff or go ride again. Needless to say, go ride again won!!

Gina took us out to some new-to-me trails. She hadn't been on those trails in a while either, which made for some ducking and crashing around in the bushes to get around downed trees. :wink:

The trails I am familiar with are the ones on the hills in the distance:










This guy's bright orange legs caught my eye. Glad we didn't step on him:










We were having a great time and were about 7 miles out when Amish took a funny step and was suddenly shoeless. Ugh! The trails we had come out on were horrible and rocky and Gina didn't have a boot to use as a spare. I didn't want to tear his foot up walking home over that [email protected], so I called my wonderful DH to come get us with the trailer.

By dumb luck, we were right beside an expanding housing development, so were able to get up onto the pavement and walk to meet DH that way.




















Never a dull minute! Less than ideal for the ride to end that way, but I got more trails added to my collection.


2016 mileage
...
7/19 phin 10.61 miles 1852 ft climb 5.5 mph 82F 1129.44 total miles
7/19 amish 9.86 miles 1580 ft climb 3.2 mph 85F *1139.30 total miles*


----------



## jamesqf

Zexious said:


> Is it just me, or is the traffic for this thread, and this forum in general, declining? )8


I think so. I haven't posted much, partly because I haven't been anywhere new & interesting enough to take pictures, partly because the semi-functional new forum software makes it such a pain to post.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got George out for the first time since his Lyme diagnosis! The full story is in my journal.

The power tower you can just see in the far distance is where I was with Amish yesterday! Didn't go that far today tho.










2016 mileage
...
7/19 amish 9.86 miles 1580 ft climb 3.2mph 85F 1139.30 total miles
7/20 george 11.03 miles 1577 ft climb 5 mph 83F *1150.33 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got George out this morning before it became too hot to live. The full story is in my journal.











Don't envy those in the South having to deal with this weather all the time!


2016 mileage
...
7/20 george 11.03 miles 1577 ft climb 5 mph 83F 1150.33 total miles
7/22 george 11.35 miles 1048 ft climb 4.7 mph 92F *1161.68 total miles*


----------



## Zexious

^Gorgeous shot!
I'll head over to your journal to read the long version <3


----------



## liltuktuk

Haven't been on here in awhile, not going to even try to read everything I missed, it would take me a month!

I've been out on the trails as much as possible. Maverick is back from the trainers and doing awesome! He goes out on trail alone, leads or follows in a group, hasn't really spooked at anything yet, and crossed a bridge on the first try!

And I'm buying a farm! Super excited, big house, big barn already set up with some stalls, 20 acres of pasture/hay. Hopefully will be closing by the end of August and will have the horses moved in by end of September.


----------



## Zexious

^How exciting!
Congratulations!!


----------



## evilamc

Ohhhh liltuktuk thats amazing!!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics! 

I've got in a few more rides  Swam at Salt Fork Lake twice and got the ponies out locally some too.

Selfie in the water


















My friends horses butt is HUGE!!! LOL









I now know what horses are spooking at when we see nothing...

POKEMON!


















Today I trailered both horses to the park and my friend rode Orianna. She has three horses of her own but loves Ori 









Nice shady trail in the heattt

Anddd for fun...video so you can all be jealous of our playing in water. At 8 minutes my friend actually jumped off her horses lol!





5.9, 5.94, 5.62, .95 and 8.2 - 199.62 OMG so close to 200. LOL! hopefully I'll get a ride or two in this week. Next Monday I'm flying to DC to visit friends and family for a week. I've booked dogs up pretty heavily this week though since I'll be taking a week off...no vacation pay since I work for myself


----------



## Zexious

^What a fun outing!
Pokemon Go? Swimming? Friends? I can't think of a better day 
#ILikeBigButtsAndICannotLie


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Been a while since I have posted,mostly because I find posting difficult. Been riding some great places and thought I would share a bit.

This weekend we rode on the Oregon Coast, long a dream of mine. We went to Wild Mare Horse Camp and had great fun! 




And this is why I don't post much! Sorry for the wrong way pics



We also went to Rosary Lakes and Maiden Lake on the Pacific Crest Trail, just about smack dab in the middle of the state of Oregon, about a 30 minute drive from my house. It is now my favorite ride, with nice footing, lilting trails and jewel lakes.

View attachment 816681


View attachment 816689


View attachment 816705


----------



## Zexious

^Those pictures! Wow!
I may need to add Oregon to list of 'possible places to move' ;o; <3<3

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

and now the beach pics (fingers crossed)

















I love living out in the woods, but it makes posting difficult!


----------



## Zexious

^Sounds like a solid trade off to me 
Gorgeous photos! It looks like you had a blast


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I got George out. The full story is in my journal. I had hoped to get out early before the heat really came on, but life got in the way. That gave the fog time to burn off.. but left me feeling like my skin might burn off in the sun!











2016 mileage
...
7/22 george 11.35 miles 1048 ft climb 4.7 mph 92F 1161.68 total miles
7/26 george 12.42 miles 1340 ft climb 6.2 mph 93F *1174.10 total miles*


----------



## Fellpony

I let melody have a week off, The weather has been far to hot for riding when we are both unfit.

But the one thing I did was finally go out on the busy road with her and she was ace.... we didn't pass lorries or tractors but motorbikes, vans and cars she passed with flying colours.

I have ridden on the farm all week for about 2 hours so far, Intend to ride everyday this week its been a lot cooler.


----------



## Fellpony

Foxtail ranch I love your photos of your recent trips out


----------



## Fellpony

It was sunny with a cool breeze last night so we rode walk and trot for an hour working on transitions and rein back. She was a absolute super star behaving impecabbly, I still have to pinch myself that I was given this mare 2 years ago now.

I have completely fallen in love with her personality ridden and on the ground... in the field she is a little terror, chasing and kicking always in the action but so different to ride she is safe as houses.

time for us to begin our hacking out


----------



## Eole

Foxtail: wow and wow again! Those pictures are amazing, what a beautiful place to ride.

Fell, glad you found your way back on the forum, I love to see you, your costumes and your lovely ponies.

Evil, that looks like a lot of fun!

Back in the saddle at last, although deer and horse flies are worse than ever and make both horse and rider miserable. Short ride this week end on Buttercup and longer ride yesterday. She's a fun mare to ride. green but bold.

While riding (no way she'll stop long enough for a picture)


Then after the ride!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Eole: I love the picture of after! It capture how I feel after a ride!


----------



## Zexious

@Eole -- I love your photos! <3 They really tell a story.
That, and I'm so jealous of your set up! Do you keep your horses on your property?


----------



## gunslinger

It's been a hot July here in SE Tennessee. GF and I, again, rode along the Conasauga river out of Willis Springs in Polk County Tn....

Strange kind of day....we left the trailer in poncho's....and after about 3 miles we came out of them.....and then, it got humid.......

We've rented a cabin at Big South Fork for the labor day weekend.....sure hope it's a little cooler but in early September it's usually still hot....

This picture is about 2 miles downstream from where the Jacks River joins the Conasauga river.....just about on the TN/GA state line.....

13.4 miles, 304 for the year......


----------



## Eole

@Zexious : yes I have my horses at home. Horse barn is a 100ft from the house and facing the lake.





This was taken from my chair at the same time as the other picture. I feel lucky to live here, although it's not the easiest place to keep horses.




.


----------



## Zexious

^Absolutely stunning! <3<3
I'm so jealous


----------



## Oreos Girl

Eole that is a gorgeous place. I am very envious. 

Gunslinger, you are braver than I. I haven't ridden since the middle of June because of the heat.


----------



## gunslinger

Oreos Girl said:


> Eole that is a gorgeous place. I am very envious.
> 
> Gunslinger, you are braver than I. I haven't ridden since the middle of June because of the heat.


Normally I don't ride much after the fourth of July, and start again around the 1st of September.....

This year however, we quit riding the big miles and hold the gaited horses to about 13 miles or so, and the quarters to 8 or so.....and, we leave early and finish up around 1pm give or take....Saturday, we got a later start and finished the ride at 4......

Now it's usually not to bad riding along the river as the canopy is heavy which provides deep, dark, shade... and we usually have a breeze....plus, it's normally about 10 degrees cooler in the mountains.......This trail is one of our favorites and we don't get tired of riding it....it's just a beautiful place......and the river's cold!

The brutal part is when we come out and have to ride along the road back to the trailer.....which is in the sun.....dang that's hot....

Rumor has it a horse got rattle snake bit somewhere down that way a week or so ago....I've only seen a few black rat snakes this year but I know the sneaky things are there....


----------



## gunslinger

Zexious said:


> ^Absolutely stunning! <3<3
> I'm so jealous


Some how, I think you'll have a place to be jealous of real soon!


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, I went to a CTR and rode for a friend. A couple teaser pics (more pics, video, and the story are in my journal):





























2016 mileage
...
7/29 romeo 1.55 miles 821 ft climb 3.7 mph 101F 1175.65 total miles
7/30 romeo 25.37 miles 2757 ft climb 6.1 mph 94F *1201.02 total miles*


----------



## Fellpony

Loving everyone's hacking photos and Eole if I lived where you lived I would think I had died and gone to heaven 

BAD NEWS.... for me my OH has bowel cancer I am worried sick and hope he pulls through ok... he is going to be out of action for 2-3 months once he has his op so I will have no driver for the summer  so confined to barracks well my farm paddocks... and local area 

Spent the weekend giving my kitchen a make over so didn't ride.

I have however been riding my lovely Melody this evening, she is such a joy to own and ride  I was riding with a friend who rides one of my chestnut welsh cob mares Savvy, I am trying to do at least an hour of riding every day. I am working on getting us trotting fit before moving on to cantering. its working already feeling a bit fitter and trotting for longer. 

I have been invited to an adult games day with the ponies... its always a laugh I normally watch with 2 of my younger riders taking some of our pponies but this year I am going to go and give it all a go.... poles on the ground show jumping with Melody as she isn't allowed to jump due to her bone spavin..... and then some mounted games for a bit of fun... I will post some photos of the day later this month.


----------



## Fellpony

just one photo of Melody and me riding in my paddocks... boring I know but we are pretty much stuck here for the summer now 



My latest material has been sent of to my seamstress ready to be made into our next costume  currenlyl slimming into the blue velvet jacket I bought to wear with it ;-) I am dying to see what it turns out like


----------



## Zexious

^I'm so sorry to hear about this bad news, Fellpony.
I'm wondering if there is maybe someone else you can hitch a ride with to get out now and again? <3 Otherwise, you can make your own fun in the paddock! I am typically exclusively an arena rider, but it's fun to come here and live vicariously through others.
That piece is stunning--can't wait to see you wear it! <3

In the meantime, I am wishing OH a super speedy and painless recovery <3
@gunslinger -- Fingers crossed!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Sultan out today. The whole story is in my journal.




















2016 mileage
...
7/30 romeo 25.37 miles 2757 ft climb 6.1 mph 94F 1201.02 total miles
8/4 sultan 10.48 miles 1013 ft climb 6.6 mph 85F *1211.50 total miles*


----------



## Zexious

^Love these ear shots, as always!
I'll head off to read your other post~


----------



## Eole

12km Friday and 7km yesterday. It was fun, that little mare goes anywhere I point her nose, with never more than a slight hesitation. She is a bit careless about her feet though and ends up with scratches for low branches. She is getting better on downhills. Our trails are rough and steep, so decided to give Buttercup a break today, although weather is gorgeous. I used the new-to-me Flower Hackamore and we both liked it. More comfort than the bit and same communication. Winner so far.


----------



## Eole

New forum doesn't let me post more than one pictures at a time from my computer, so I'll multiple posts!


----------



## Eole

And one more!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I love your first pond shot Eole, the bright red flowers in the foreground and the reflection in the water. We are about a month away from the weather to ride again here.


----------



## egrogan

Finally got in a ride after work on Tuesday- but it didn't go very well! I wrote about it over here.











*Total 2016 miles: 60.25 *


----------



## gunslinger

It's the dog days of August here in Dixieland yet this year I'm still managing to ride......GF and I left at 8am and finished at noon.....managed 9 miles on bumpties....

Oh what a difference a year makes....Mr. Jack is starting to make a horse....no issues saddling, and not to bad on the trails....I actually enjoyed riding him yesterday and didn't fight with him at all....he's getting better no doubt.

315 for the year....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Last week, DH and I went up to Maine for a multiday ride. I finally had a chance to get the stories (including more pics and the video) in my journal.

A pic from each day:






































2016 mileage
...
8/8 samarraa 3.38 miles 45 ft climb 3.5 mph 83F 1214.88 total miles
8/9 samarraa 25.69 miles 422 ft climb 7.5 mph 89F 1240.57 total miles
8/10 duroc 26.0 miles 423 ft climb 7.9 mph 93F 1266.57 total miles
8/10 fluffy 1.76 miles 1 ft climb 7.5 mph 95F 1268.33 total miles
8/11 duroc 28.97 miles 882 ft climb 7.7 mph 97F 1297.30 total miles
8/12 fluffy 25.98 miles 421 ft climb 8.5 mph 99F *1323.28 total miles*


----------



## jamesqf

phantomhorse13 said:


> Last week, DH and I went up to Maine for a multiday ride.


Nice way to cool off!


----------



## Eole

Had a short vacation and I rode as much as I could. My little chubby mare is green and unfit, so I have to hold back and get her in shape gradually.
We do everything solo and I'm very proud of how she handles everything.


Longest ride was 13 miles (20km) and we trailered out to trail-head for the first time. Getting her on the trailer wasn't easy, we need to work on that.
Lots of water crossings everywhere.


One of the pictures is the flooded trail from a broken beaver dam.


Total of 192km in 2016.


----------



## gunslinger

Well, another rodeo......and my alter ego horse let his dark side show thorugh again.....

GF and I rode White Oak Mountain again yesterday.....as this is close to home, and it's hot, hot, hot....

Mr. Jack, decided he'd buck again.....right after my butt hit the saddle....one foot in the left stirrup and the right foot out.....four pretty good bucks and another touch and go moment....which I, fortunately, managed to ride out.

Mr. Jack tried me on several things again today.....and lost every time....

One weekend he's perfect, and the next he's defiant....Go figure.....

Horse fly's were terrible in the deep woods....four or five at a time....and they're bad now in the pasture as well.....

Headed to Big South Fork on Thursday for the labor day weekend.....

One other thing.....work buddy stirred up a nest of yellow jackets while mowing.....so, that time of year is already upon us.....

Hang in there all, cooler weather surely can't be far off.....

9.7 miles yesterday, 323 for the year....


----------



## carshon

Riding a new horse - lost my other new horse 3 weeks ago to a broken leg in the pasture. So starting again for the second time this year. New horse has been here for 1 week and we have had 2 rides of about 5-6 miles each ride. She is doing well and the hubby daughter and I had a fun time gaiting yesterday.

This year about 45 miles on first new horse - 11 miles on second new horse. Come on fall tired of riding in the humidity!


----------



## gunslinger

carshon said:


> Riding a new horse - lost my other new horse 3 weeks ago to a broken leg in the pasture. So starting again for the second time this year. New horse has been here for 1 week and we have had 2 rides of about 5-6 miles each ride. She is doing well and the hubby daughter and I had a fun time gaiting yesterday.
> 
> This year about 45 miles on first new horse - 11 miles on second new horse. Come on fall tired of riding in the humidity!


Wow, that's a tough situation to deal with.....

I sure hope your luck changes and this one makes a fine horse for you...


----------



## egrogan

Yes, really hope this one is great @carshon. Glad you're riding again!


----------



## carshon

Thanks everyone - I too hope my streak of bad luck is done. Emotionally I don't think I could handle another horse issue. We ride a lot and I miss having a real bond with the horse I am riding. Starting over is never fun.


----------



## gunslinger

carshon said:


> Thanks everyone -. Starting over is never fun.


Well, why couldn't it be?

It's a new day. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got out with Gina on Amish last week and haven't had a chance to post about it!















































I also got both Sultan and George out recently:




















This past weekend, DH and I went up to Maine for an endurance ride. I got to ride Fluffy in the 100! I have the ride story with more pics and the video in my journal. 












2016 mileage
...
8/15 sultan 10.58 miles 1298 ft climb 6.0 mph 84F 1333.86 total miles
8/24 amish 11.37 miles 1179 ft climb 3.7 mph 83F 1345.23 total miles
8/26 fluffy 2.76 miles 266 ft climb 3.8 mph 86F 1347.99 total miles
8/27 fluffy 100.58 miles 10734 ft climb 6.3 mph 84F 1448.57 total miles
8/31 george 10.37 miles 1057 ft climb 6.8 mph 90F *1458.94 total miles*


----------



## ChitChatChet

Took my oldest 3 dd's on an 8 day camping riding trip. We did 150 miles in some very rugged harsh terrain. Daughters, ponies and 2 dogs did fantastic. Trying to get pictures posted but my word. .. this site makes it almost impossible.


----------



## Celeste

ChitChatChet said:


> Took my oldest 3 dd's on an 8 day camping riding trip. We did 150 miles in some very rugged harsh terrain. Daughters, ponies and 2 dogs did fantastic. Trying to get pictures posted but my word. .. this site makes it almost impossible.


The easiest way to post pictures is to host them on an outside site such as photobucket.

Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing

1. Create an account (free)
2. Upload the pictures (you can resize them using their software if you like)
3. Copy the "image" link.
4. Paste it into your message.

We need pictures.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Celeste said:


> The easiest way to post pictures is to host them on an outside site such as photobucket.
> 
> Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing
> 
> 1. Create an account (free)
> 2. Upload the pictures (you can resize them using their software if you like)
> 3. Copy the "image" link.
> 4. Paste it into your message.
> 
> We need pictures.


Thank you. That helps a lot.

All pictures are on my phone. Ug


----------



## ChitChatChet

Pictures ..... Not working. Cant get them off of Photobucket.http://s1045.photobucket.com/user/Erin_Kirkendall_Duden/slideshow/Mobile Uploads


----------



## carshon

if you click on the phot on photobucket there is a menu bar to the right and the last one says copied. if you click on it the image is automatically copied


----------



## phantomhorse13

Chet, I look forward to seeing your pics!

Today I got Phin out. The whole story (with more pics) is in my journal.




















2016 mileage
...
8/31 george 10.37 miles 1057 ft climb 6.8 mph 90F 1458.94 total miles
9/1 phin 10.04 miles 1451 ft climb 3.9 mph 78F *1468.98 total miles*


----------



## ChitChatChet

carshon said:


> if you click on the phot on photobucket there is a menu bar to the right and the last one says copied. if you click on it the image is automatically copied


I have done that repeatedly. I come over here to horse forum and tried different ways of inserting it and nothing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ChitChatChet said:


> I have done that repeatedly. I come over here to horse forum and tried different ways of inserting it and nothing.


Ugh. I wish I could help but I use Flickr. That has gotten harder and harder to link to, so I feel your pain.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Finally one works! Phew. 

Most of the trails we rode I didn't get pictures of as I was too busy riding. LOL



We laughed at this sign as it suggests the trail was good for riding. Um. Yeah. No. Good thing are ponies have lived in some steep rugged terrain occasionally.

 The shortest pony showing off he could walk under this snarl of trees without having to be unsaddled. The other 3 ponies had to be unsaddled. Mine barely made it under.

 Old mining territory we rode through. How in the world they have gotten this machinery through is absolutely amazing!

 We loved this trail. Ponies liked it too as it was the only one easy on their feet.

 The road. Ug. Horrible to drive on and bad to ride.

Feet are tender to say the least as all are barefoot and ridden frequently on gravel roads. Amazing thing is 1 pony is a Welsh Arab cross we guess. He did perfectly, his feet didn't other him. The Appy/Shetland cross was a bit tender but did incredibly well, he was the smallest at 12.3 hands. The other 2 are Blazers which are supposed to be tough little horses. No. They did ok considering how harsh the terrain was but where no match to the pony crosses.


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad your pictures worked! They are great!


----------



## egrogan

Gorgeous pictures. I love that your daughters get to have these adventures with you!


----------



## ChitChatChet

egrogan said:


> Gorgeous pictures. I love that your daughters get to have these adventures with you!


This trip was a promise to our oldest dd. She wanted to go to Breyerfest this year. She rarely asks for anything so it was a big deal to her. Dh and I decided that we would offer a trip to Mustang Makeover and a week long horse riding trip in return for not going to Breyerfest as this year we just couldn't make it work. She agreed.


----------



## Celeste

I have come to the conclusion that if I wait for someone to trail ride with me, I will be waiting forever. My horse has been terrible when I have tried solo rides. I have been working hard in the arena and I finally got brave enough to go down the dirt road by myself. (Well with my horse I should say.) She was quiet, not barn sour coming or going, and we had a nice, short ride. One mile today. I hope that my horse and I both stay brave.

Yearly total 47.7


----------



## egrogan

Congrats @Celeste! I completely understand, and that's how I got started riding out alone. Cheers to a brave ride for you and your mare!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I went riding yesterday with my friend Becca. We went to the state land called 1099 again. It was my puppy's first trail ride so we kept it relatively short. I hate my GPS, but more on that in just a second. Using Endomondo it said I went 4.31 miles, but my friend who was on the road before she shut hers off said 3.61 miles. So I think I will use the average of 4. Other than the 2 dogs were willing to go further because they had each other, I still had 2 dogs when I headed home. Roo didn't harass the horse on the trail either so it was really good. It was nice to be back in the saddle. The sad part is I am loosing my best trail buddy because her husband has orders for Italy in January. It is hard find that perfect trail buddy who matches your philosophy, willing to travel, dogs, and speed (and I found her on Craigslist). It was very enjoyable and uneventful.

My GPS. My GPS has to have the stupid software re-installed every time the battery gets too lowed, which I mostly don't realize until I am at the trail since the GPS stays in the trailer. So I am going to be on the watch ebay for a garmin handheld. I just have to figure out (mean go back and look at Gunslinger's recommendations) which model to really watch for. I have already ruled out the Etrex 10 and 20 models. 

So I am at 79.7 miles for the year. Hopefully will get some good riding in with Becca before she leaves.


----------



## egrogan

Have been doing a lot of riding the last couple of weeks, giving me hope that I'll exceed 100 miles for the year. If this gorgeous early fall weather keeps up, we should be able to do it.

The leaves are _juuuussstttt_ starting to show their colors- see the little bit of yellow in the top left corner?









But it's still not quite fall yet, the corn is still doing its thing in the fields:









*Total 2016 miles: 83.61*


----------



## Zexious

^Eeeee!
I love the turning of the leaves! And now the fly bonnet will be very in season 
Best of luck on your final handful of miles!


----------



## egrogan

Me too @Zexious! I love the fall- it's pretty heavenly in New England. It's the only reason we all stick out winter after winter


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday weekend!

I got Phin out for a ride yesterday. The whole story is in my journal.





















2016 mileage
...
9/1 phin 10.04 miles 1451 ft climb 3.9 mph 78F 1468.98 total miles
9/4 phin 12.44 miles 1402 ft climb 3.6 mph 79F *1481.42 total miles*


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> I have come to the conclusion that if I wait for someone to trail ride with me, I will be waiting forever.


Well, I've invited you to drive up and meet us....so, in case you've forgotten, consider yourself invited again.....

DW, GF and I spent 3 nights and four days over this labor day weekend at the Timber Ridge Horse camp in Big South Fork..and met several of our local friends for a weekend of trail riding......The camp ground was full......horse trailers packed in like sardine cans as labor day kicks off another season of trail riding for many people. We rode as a group of 12....

Great time! Sorry, didn't take any pictures....12 gaited horses moved to fast to take many pictures!

360 miles for the year....and looking like a personal best (393 miles) is well with in reach...

Celeste.....we're doing it again Thanksgiving......come on up and ride with us! Or, most any Saturday it doesn't rain! Oh yea....bring Anita Anne with you......


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@egrogan I love the leaves, can't wait till Ontario starts!


----------



## Zexious

@phantomhorse13 -- I so love reading your updates!
/WaddlesOff <3


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, you can borrow my trailer anytime. Gunslinger, I would come ride only if you ride the bumpies because that is all I have.


----------



## gunslinger

Oreos Girl said:


> Celeste, you can borrow my trailer anytime. Gunslinger, I would come ride only if you ride the bumpies because that is all I have.


Well, come on! Mr. Jack's ready for another rodeo!


----------



## Celeste

I rode down the dirt road today. It was a very short ride (1.3 miles). For a change, my girl was relaxed and happy and she didn't get anxious even on the way home. 

A red-tailed hawk flew over us, circled around, and then flew back over again. I guess he was wondering what we were.

It has probably been a few rides since I posted here. I am up to 50 miles for the year. (I pushed a tiny bit more just to break the 50 mark.) 

I am hoping to keep on riding solo because otherwise my trail rides are few and far between. If I ride during the work week, I may just keep on with the arena schooling because it has really helped. 

Today was the best she has ever been on a solo ride. I feel better about life. 


__________________


----------



## phantomhorse13

I have been in the saddle daily for the past 3 days! I got Phin out Sunday and today. The full story is in my journal.




















Yesterday, I went out with Gina. I rode Amish so she could take her new horse (had been called Otis, but she will be changing it).





























2016 mileage
...
9/11 phin 7.19 miles 793 ft climb 4.6 mph 80F 1488.61 total miles
9/12 amish 6.16 miles 623 ft climb 3.6 mph 79F 1494.77 total miles
9/13 phin 8.07 miles 1384 ft climb 5.1 mph 89F *1502.84 total miles*


----------



## Roux

Hi, every one!
Been a while since I posted last... I have been super busy, took me a while to get used to new forum, and most of all I haven't been getting very many miles this year (again). 

Long story short I was having a lot of difficulty with my mule and made the decision to sell him. I just wasn't having any fun with him at all and was starting to dread even going to the barn to work with him. I just didn't see the point in spending time and money on something I wasn't enjoying. 

Meanwhile Gus is sound on again/ off again so I am riding him only rarely. 

I borrowed a friends gelding who was SUPER nice for a short while and got two really nice rides on him.

However, after selling the mule and searching for a long time I found a new mount that I am excited to start on the trails soon! I brought him home on Monday and so far I have just lunged him and done ground work and today we did a "trail walk" where I hand walked him. He was perfect on our walk nothing bothered him. So I am hoping I found a "good one" and we can continue to have some success. My mule really wrecked me as far as confidence goes so I am trying to buck up and get over it.

59.20 + 2.64 + 5.62 + 5.10 + 2.02 = 81.86 Total

Some pics of my new guy, his name is Winsome, he is a 4.5 yr old grade Appy. So far he has been the sweetest calmest horse ever.


----------



## carshon

Roux- he is gorgeous! Hope he helps you gain your confidence back


----------



## Roux

Just as an example I led him through the two gates to get to the trails which even after of hours and hours and hours of ground work is something I never could do with my mule. I also led him over a wooden bridge with rushing water under and he didn't hesitate to step across. Again something I never was able to get the mule to do.

He has such a willingness to go where I point him and he is so eager to please.


----------



## egrogan

Glad you brought him home @Roux- excited to see him grow and mature as you work together!


----------



## jamesqf

Roux said:


> Some pics of my new guy, his name is Winsome.


OK, is he really that golden color, or is it just that you took the pictures at sunrise/sunset (obvious when you look at the shadows). Looks more like sunrise light, though I admit I have little first-hand experience of that


----------



## Roux

jamesqf said:


> OK, is he really that golden color, or is it just that you took the pictures at sunrise/sunset (obvious when you look at the shadows). Looks more like sunrise light, though I admit I have little first-hand experience of that


LOL no he is a black and white leopard. It was just after 7pm so it was the "golden hour!"


----------



## jamesqf

Roux said:


> LOL no he is a black and white leopard. It was just after 7pm so it was the "golden hour!"


Thought so  Does make a nice effect, though.


----------



## Celeste

I rode (solo) the same little trail I have been riding alone, but it turned out to be a pretty tough ride. 

The storm had blown debris into the road and it apparently resembled horse eating boa constrictors and dragons and such. We did a lot of whirling in circles. I wish I wasn't so scared. But dammit, I stayed on and just whirled and whirled until we went past the demons. 1.2 miles from the pits of Hades. 

I keep thinking that I used to be brave about that kind of stuff, but I'm not really sure that I ever was. Just stubborn and stupid. Or perhaps a better term would be firm and persistent. 

51.2 total.


----------



## carshon

Celeste - good for you for being stubborn! It will get better!


----------



## ChitChatChet

Celeste said:


> I rode (solo) the same little trail I have been riding alone, but it turned out to be a pretty tough ride.
> 
> The storm had blown debris into the road and it apparently resembled horse eating boa constrictors and dragons and such. We did a lot of whirling in circles. I wish I wasn't so scared. But dammit, I stayed on and just whirled and whirled until we went past the demons. 1.2 miles from the pits of Hades.
> 
> I keep thinking that I used to be brave about that kind of stuff, but I'm not really sure that I ever was. Just stubborn and stupid. Or perhaps a better term would be firm and persistent.
> 
> 51.2 total.


WOW! Great job!

Remember, Oh darn I just forgot her name!!! Ugh. How to Train a Fearless Trail Horse Thread

Anyway she said that we should be weaving all over the place while riding to keep the horses mind on us. Always asking for something, go around that bush, this rock, that weed, etc Bit more difficult IMO doing that while riding on a road but it can be done

We have a horse that when we 1st got him spooked at everything. I took the gal's advice. I am sure we looked drunk going down the road but ya know that poor horse didn't know what its crazy rider was going to be wanting next. He didn't have time to spook. Now we can ride in a straight line, no more spooks. His current rider ( my dd) keeps him on his toes and he loves it


----------



## egrogan

Great job @*Celeste* ! I had one of those rides last week- my horse isn't super spooky, but when she gets tense she literally prances on her toes. I hate that feeling. Not much you can do but point their nose towards home and make sure you get there. The next ride will be a totally different one. And I like the suggestions to break the thought of "making a beeline" straight- I also try to find bushes, trees, posts, etc. to weave through or try to move off the leg left and right just to keep her mind working and remind her I'm not just a passenger but a partner in our decisions!!

It is the first weekend of deer & turkey archery season here, so I was a bit hesitant about going out as there were lots of pickups on the side of the road when I drove to the barn. I am very serious about our orange gear, but I just worry about someone not really paying attention. We had an uneventful ride though, and enjoyed perfect riding weather.










*Total 2016 miles-89.12*


----------



## Celeste

Thanks for all the encouragement! I really needed it. So, I put on my orange tee-shirt (hunters), saddled up, and did the same ride again. 

The horse eating boa constrictor had turned into a bunch of leaves. The monsters all seemed to disappear. She was actually perfect. 

I don't know if yesterday she was testing me, or if she smelled a predator, or saw evil spirits, or those Pokémon things that everybody but me seems to see everywhere, or what. Today, she was good. 1.3 miles.

I really hope that she starts acting this way consistently. The reason that I have been doing this little short dirt road for solo rides is that if I were to fall off, or she were to go psycho and bolt towards home, we are just surrounded by woods. If I go the longer route, and we were to part ways, she could possibly run into the highway on the way to the barn. This just seems safer. 

While I was saddling up, I saw what appeared at first to be a very spooky looking man driving slowly by. I thought that he had war paint tattoos all over his face until I remembered about "Man Makeup" that they wear in the woods for deer hunting. It is just bow season, and very few people participate. I could see in the bed of his truck, and there was no deer. All he caught was ticks and mosquitoes I guess. 

52.5 miles.


----------



## gunslinger

Bow season is huge up here in Tennessee.....Lots of bow hunters, but it's such a short range type of hunting that I don't worry to much about them....

Still, I usually always ride armed. Creepy is creepy....


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Phin out for a ride today (where it is _not_ hunting season yet, thank goodness!). The whole story is in my journal.





























2016 mileage
...
9/13 phin 8.07 miles 1384 ft climb 5.1 mph 89F 1502.84 total miles
9/17 phin 10.89 miles 1751 ft climb 3.7 mph 80F *1513.73 total miles*


----------



## jamesqf

gunslinger said:


> Bow season is huge up here in Tennessee.....Lots of bow hunters, but it's such a short range type of hunting that I don't worry to much about them...


Yeah, and (at least from my limited experience) bow hunters seem to be a lot more serious about the hunting, rather than regarding it as an excuse for drinking & wandering around in the woods with their buddies shooting at random things. Can't for instance recall ever seeing a road sign with arrows stuck in it, but lots shot full of bullet holes.

Had a nice but dusty (we need rain!) ride today. Kinda funny: there's a place where we go through about half a mile of pine woods between two dirt roads. My friend, who was leading, tried a new way and got a bit lost, and was arguing with her horse, who knew perfectly well where we should be going


----------



## gunslinger

My farrier came and trimmed Friday....and after a trim, well, my horses are a bit gimpy for a few days....so no trail ride this weekend.

We had a full weekend though.....went to East Fork and watched the speed rackers.....the winner managed 34 MPH.....

Friday night, watched the Black Jacket Symphony cover the Eagles Hotel California....

Saturday, speed racking at East Fork, and a side trip to muddy pond, an Amish community, and talked with them about making a new saddle....


----------



## phantomhorse13

gunslinger said:


> My farrier came and trimmed Friday....and after a trim, well, my horses are a bit gimpy for a few days....so no trail ride this weekend.


Is that normal? Are they barefoot? Sucks to lose a weekend of riding..


----------



## Celeste

The main deer hunting club about a mile down the road really has fun during gun season. They blast stereos (country or southern rock only), drive 4-wheelers, and from what I am told (I avoid them), they drink beer, play cards, and tell a lot of tall tales; then they wonder why they don't get deer. I think they just want to spend time away from families, responsibilities, etc.


----------



## ChitChatChet

We rode about 28 miles this weekend. Was rather frustrating though as we rode this very well maintained trail and then suddenly it was gone. No more maintenance. I found the trail blazes but it getting dark in a few hours we didn't have time to battle our way through. Only a mile or less to our intended destination. So, we went back till we found a nice creek and camped there. It rained all night which sounds,so nice on a tent.

This is frustrating trying to upload pictures but I only have the quick reply option on my phone. Will have to switch over to the laptop I guess.


----------



## carshon

Chit CHat those are awesome pics!


----------



## gunslinger

phantomhorse13 said:


> Is that normal? Are they barefoot? Sucks to lose a weekend of riding..


It's normal for the Zippo bread quarter horse and on occasion the other two....we got a week behind on the trim cycle as we normally get trims every 5 weeks....and usually on Mondays....this was over 6 weeks and on a Friday....

Yes, my horses are barefooted....and I normally ride with front boots...renegades....on both Miss Lacy and Jack....Sonny Boy needs four tires.....

I blew one out after 400 miles of wear while at big South fork on Sunday and rode Miss Lacy two days barefooted.....the captivator broke where the top strap goes through.....I knew they were about played out and had changed cables and straps before I got there.....and had ordered a new pair the Thursday before we left....They've arrived and I should be good for another 400 miles or so....

Miss Lacy's never had a shoe on in the 7 years I've owned her.....Mr. Jack's never had a shoe on......Sunny Boy is the one who's tenderfooted the most....he's usually tender for about 4 or 5 days....he's a Palomino and has softer hooves... If I trail rode every day I'd probably go to shoes......more for convenience rather than need.... 

Did I mention it's still quite warm here in Dixie? Mid nineties last weekend....and frankly, I'm so wishing it would cool down some....


----------



## Roux

Rode Gus and ponied my new guy for a short ride on Monday.

Winsome pulled a cute move when we had to cross the ditch water crossing. He didn't hesitate or refuse but without missing a beat he leapt like a spotted baby uncorn and tried with all his might to jump over. And SPLASH!!! He landed right in the middle. It was so cute but I'm glad I wasn't riding. 

He gets his wolf teeth out tomorrow so he will have some time off to recover and then hopefully I will be able to get him on the trails soon myself. 

81.86 + 3.55 = 85.41miles


----------



## kklenk

Hey fellow trail riders. I've been reading up on these posts since I am a trail rider and it is so much fun to read along with fellow riders.
Gunslinger I'm jealous, big south fork and east fork are my favorite places to camp. I love it up there but haven't been in a couple years. Sounds like you live next door to all that. How great

Oreos I've ridden 1099 a few times. Pretty nice and I agree having dogs with you when riding makes it all that much more fun and actually a bit easier. For anyone having to ride alone it sincerely helps when starting out to have dogs. When my horse would be spooked or balky when my dog would run up ahead it gave him confidence and the horse would just follow the dog(s)

Is anyone tracking monthly mileage? I haven't been tracking for the year so I think come October 1 I'll do what you are doing and put mileage for the month at end of posts. I think it would be fun, motivating and encouraging. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Oreos Girl

Most of us die hard have it broken down by month in addition to your yearly totals. kklenk, maybe we can meet up at 1099 sometime.


----------



## gunslinger

kklenk said:


> Sounds like you live next door to all that. How great
> Is anyone tracking monthly mileage? ?


It's actually about 3 hours drive time for us to get to Big South Fork so we usually only go up a couple of times a year.....I'm blessed to have so many riding places much closer and just as beautiful less than an hour from here....

I keep a spreadsheet of my rides, so I can track them a variety of different ways......

COME ON FALL...AND BRING COOLER WEATHER!!!!!!:runpony:


----------



## phantomhorse13

kklenk said:


> Is anyone tracking monthly mileage?


I, too, keep my mileage on a spreadsheet, so can spit out stats in a variety of ways.

I need to spend some time learning more about the program, as I am sure there are ways I can get it to automatically calculate things (like mileage for the year according to horse), but that is currently beyond my skill level.


----------



## ChitChatChet

My daughters keep track of miles and locations of rides in a notebooks.

I keep track in my head as I dont get to ride as often as they do.


----------



## Roux

phantomhorse13 said:


> I, too, keep my mileage on a spreadsheet, so can spit out stats in a variety of ways.
> 
> I need to spend some time learning more about the program, as I am sure there are ways I can get it to automatically calculate things (like mileage for the year according to horse), but that is currently beyond my skill level.


Its actually pretty easy to do! You can have it calculate averages and do addition. You can also create graphs so that way you have an easy visual. I used excel a lot at work but it shouldn't take long to get a feel for the basics. 

I just started a little trail journal myself that I am hoping my daughter will find an interesting keepsake later on. I have a soft spot for books and journals and l love having little notes and letters from my grandparents!


----------



## kklenk

You'll all think I'm a crazy lady if You knew how many journals I keep. Lol. I too love journaling, list making tracking of any kind really. Well Boomer , his new saddle and I did a very pleasant 1.8 mile trail ride yesterday. Great way to spend and after work hump day. I'm working up to do a full 5 mile loop. The heat and fact I hadn't ridden most of June and July is keeping my rides around 30 minutes.


----------



## egrogan

Yep, I also have my miles in a spreadsheet...though reporting monthly totals would be pretty sad for me as my mileage overall is so low...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roux said:


> Its actually pretty easy to do! You can have it calculate averages and do addition. You can also create graphs so that way you have an easy visual. I used excel a lot at work but it shouldn't take long to get a feel for the basics.


I have enough basics to be able to have it automatically add the miles from each individual ride to the grand total because it does that one line at a time with simple addition, but I have no idea how to ask it to do it according to horse. It would almost need to be an if/then type of thing which is beyond my current skill level. If you think you can teach me, send me a pm and I can show you the spreadsheet. I would certainly appreciate the help!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Phin out today. The whole story is in my journal.



















miles for Sept: 63.03

2016 mileage
...
9/17 phin 10.89 miles 1751 ft climb 3.7 mph 80F 1513.73 total miles
9/22 phin 8.24 miles 859 ft climb 4.6 mph 82F *1521.97 total miles
*


----------



## Oreos Girl

Kklenk where in Georgia are you located? I am in Byron, just south of Macon. I tried to pm but the system wouldn't let me.


----------



## kklenk

Hey Oreos girl I'm north of Atlanta, Marietta, pretty far.


----------



## Oreos Girl

kklenk, I was in Marietta in the middle of August. I was up in Cartersville for an Elisa Wallace clinic and we went down to MacCrackens to eat dinner.


----------



## egrogan

Fall is settling in. Yesterday was a cool, dreary day, so the colors don't really come through. But I love feeling that crisp, cool air.



















*Total 2016 miles: 94.77
*We are definitely going to pass 100- I'm wondering if we have time to get to 150. Might be a stretch...


----------



## carshon

I hope my pics will upload. Passed month 1 of new horse. She is doing really really well. We log 5-15 miles each week riding. I am hoping to make mileage to at least 100 this year - but after losing 2 riding horses this year we had a few weeks when I was horseless. My daughter (and main riding partner) had 1/2 day off of school yesterday so I took some vacation time and hubby daughter and I headed to a State Park about an hour away. It was drizzling and about 60 but we decided to tough it out. 

Tillie my new mare is doing really well and will lead or follow - she really moves out so we tend to lead most of the time. We have had tons of rain the last couple of weeks so some of the trails were slippery and at one time we turned around because the trail was not safe due to a washout at the bottom of a gulley.

Rode 7 miles in 1 hour 45 min. We were all damp and a bit chilled but had a good time. Tillie is sporting her purple ear bonnet. never rode with one before but she really seems to like it and it keeps the mosquitoes out of her ears.


----------



## kklenk

It has cooled WAY down here in Georgia. 20 degree drop. Its gorgeous. I'm going to try a challenge that I hope folks will want to join and I hope its ok I'm posting it here. Since October is so much easier to get momentum going then Jan 1, dead of winter, I'm going to try between Oct 1 and Jan 1 do 25 miles per horse so 75 miles total. 
My ultimate goal is from Oct 2016 - Oct 2017 trying to get 100 miles per horse in, 25 miles per quarter. At a clinic this weekend with Boomer so although riding I will guess on the mileage unless we actually do go for a ride then I'll track it correctly. Since this is a trail thread I'll share my main trail is at Kennesaw Mountain battlefield park in Marietta Ga. Will be in Aiken this weekend at Stella Manberg Wise
clinic


----------



## Celeste

A friend of mine came over for a nice ride down the dirt road. The weather was perfect! On the way out, we passed several deer hunters, two parked semis loaded with logs, and six deer. I didn't have a single spook past all that. My horse did manage to spook at a butterfly, but it was a small spook. 

When we were almost home, she got very nervous and scared. She actually did a couple of little "mini bucks" but she didn't bolt off. I started singing "Angels watching over me" (her favorite song) and she calmed right down. As it turned out, our neighbor was running his chain saw. She has heard chain saws tons of times. 

It was a good ride overall. (I'm riding the black horse. My friend is on the appy.)

3.6 miles today. Total 56.1


----------



## gunslinger

No rides in September from labor day weekend forward.....it's been a month of troubles....

4x4 quit working and my truck spent a couple of weeks in the shop.....then, my last and only wisdom tooth decided it was time to go....so I had it extracted.......yesterday GF's mother fell and broke her shoulder so we scratched the ride yesterday.....which is find as now my truck has developed a grinding noise in the belt area.....tensioner or air conditioner I think.....

I'm glad September is over and gone!


----------



## Celeste

@gunslinger Sorry you had a bad month. Hopefully October will be better.


----------



## egrogan

It was a drizzly, foggy weekend here. I took a couple of short rides Friday and Saturday but was stuck in the indoor yesterday. Raining again today but the rest of the week is supposed to be sunny and nice.



















*Total 2016** miles: 99.16 *


----------



## carshon

7.89 miles yesterday. The weather here is so odd - rain and drizzle on and off. Hope it moves off soon - we have our final cutting of hay down in the field. So far the drizzle has not hurt it too badly but a downpour would turn it into cow hay.

An interesting new revelation about my new horse. She loves to ride in the ruts on the trail- makes for a rough ride but that is where she prefers to ride. She is the straightest horse I have ever ridden. My gelding used to wander all over the trail - right side left side - my legs were sore from always trying to correct him. Tillie prefers to stay exactly on the trail. Silly girl - makes gaiting more of a challenge.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got back on Phin! The weather finally cooperated, so I was happy to saddle up and go over to meet Gina. The whole story is in my journal.



















October mileage: 8.85 miles

2016 mileage
...
9/22 phin 8.24 miles 859 ft climb 4.6 mph 82F 1521.97 total miles
10/4 phin 8.85 miles 1091 ft climb 4.2 mph 61F *1530.82 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got George out. He was a very good boy and very tolerant of my trimming the trail along the way.



















If only we could keep this weather!


October mileage: 18.9 miles

2016 mileage
...
10/4 phin 8.85 miles 1091 ft climb 4.2 mph 61F 1530.82 total miles
10/5 george 10.05 miles 908 ft climb 5.0 mph 84F *1540.87 total miles*


----------



## Eole

I love fall riding and I ride every chance I get.


Rode 22 miles Monday 26th, solo ride point to point from a friend's sugar shack back to my place. Quite proud of my green grey mare, she's amazing on tough trails. 2500' up and 2100' down according to Garmin.


I hoped on my lovely sadly retired Alizé this Monday, as a b-day gift to myself. We both enjoyed mosing around with no agenda except taking a few colorful pictures.


Nice 12km ride (7.5 miles) yesterday and fall colors are at their best. Warm temperature for the season, I'm so grateful for all of this.


----------



## Eole

I forgot my stats: 290km for the year. 
Not bad considering I retired my main riding partner and was off riding because of injury for 6 weeks, in the middle of our short riding season.


----------



## gunslinger

Beautiful fall pictures.....stunning......just lovely.


----------



## egrogan

They're predicting peak foliage here in New Hampshire over the next week. Hoping to sneak out of work early this afternoon and go enjoy it! Gorgeous shots @Eole!


----------



## Celeste

@Eole those pictures are amazing! Just beautiful!


----------



## Celeste

I had hoped that a friend of mine was going to come over and go for a long ride today. She had an conflict, so I did a short solo ride. She is getting better alone. She got a tad annoyed when we first started toward the house because I wouldn't let her choose the gait, but she settled right down. 1.3 today.
57.4 total.


----------



## egrogan

We finally passed 100 miles for the year today! 

It was picture perfect to ride. No rain expected for the next few days, so hopefully the glorious leaves will be with us through next week. I have Monday off from work so hoping to ride straight through the long weekend.



















Too bad this one is a little blurry, but fallen leaves are starting to cover the trail!









*Total 2016 miles: 101.9 *


----------



## phantomhorse13

On Thursday, I got Phin out for a lovely solo ride. Momma nature was smiling, though we don't have much for fall color yet. The whole story and a couple more pics in my journal.


























October mileage: 39.45 miles

2016 mileage
...
10/5 george 10.05 miles 908 ft climb 5.0 mph 84F 1540.87 total miles
10/6 phin 20.55 miles 2569 ft climb 6.4 mph 82F *1561.42 total miles*


----------



## Drifting

Took Stryder to his first off-farm trail ride today. It was a Poker Prance put on at Fairhill to benefit breast cancer. 

You can't do a breast cancer ride without getting a little pink.










I am very pleased with Stryder, he didn't put a foot wrong. He tied well, he stood, he followed and he lead for a little. In the end he was tired and a little sore from the gravel but all in all a great time. 





























He's a tired boy.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Drifting said:


> Took Stryder to his first off-farm trail ride today. It was a Poker Prance put on at Fairhill to benefit breast cancer.


Congrats!! That is quite the place to pick for his first outing. How did he do with the bridges and tunnels?


----------



## Drifting

phantomhorse13 said:


> Congrats!! That is quite the place to pick for his first outing. How did he do with the bridges and tunnels?


He did great! We didn't get to go to one of the tunnels but he didn't even think of refusing the bridges. I put him behind a horse and he just mosied along. He made sure he got a good look at everything.


----------



## Darrin

Poker prance? First I've heard that term, we use poker ride but I do like prance to separate it out as for horses since we use ride for every event except a walk/run.


----------



## Drifting

Darrin said:


> Poker prance? First I've heard that term, we use poker ride but I do like prance to separate it out as for horses since we use ride for every event except a walk/run.


Its the first time I've ever been. But I got even better news, I was one of 5 of the best poker hands and win a gift card! I have no idea for how much, or to where (I am assuming the feed store that hosted the ride), but yay!


----------



## Abzeez

Here's one of our trails just off the property.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I went over to drop off Phin's girth with a new acquaintance (who is going to add a breast collar ring to it). She had asked me if I wanted to go for a ride while I was there. Of course I said yes!

This is Tegan, a young Gypsy Vanner gelding. He is still very green under saddle, but has such a mellow personality that you wouldn't have known it. We went and moseyed around her local area (so new to me trails, always fun!).















































October mileage: 55.35


2016 mileage
...
10/6 phin 20.55 miles 2569 ft climb 6.4 mph 82F 1561.42 total miles
10/10 tegan 7.05 miles 296 ft climb 3.7 mph 45F *1568.47 total miles*


----------



## Darrin

Drifting said:


> Its the first time I've ever been. But I got even better news, I was one of 5 of the best poker hands and win a gift card! I have no idea for how much, or to where (I am assuming the feed store that hosted the ride), but yay!


Nice, I never get a good hand :-?. Poker rides are fun, done them on dirt bikes and horses. Chance to get out, meet new people, have a bit of fun and maybe learn a new trail.


----------



## carshon

Drifting - we also did a Poker Run this weekend! Our first and the first time my daughter has ridden in another state. Trailered 2 1/2 hours to Kettle Moraine State Park in WI. Rode the Poker Run in 2 hours (11 miles) and daughter placed 3rd and Hubby placed 4th with their hands. Enough to win our entry fees back! 

We had a really good time, met some really really nice folks and saw tons of horses. 

We rode again on Monday - but daughters horse was a tad foot sore from Saturday's ride (even though she wore boots for that ride) so we cut our ride a little short and got in about 7 miles. We had a wonderful long weekend.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got George out. The whole story is in my journal.



















October mileage: 59.32

2016 mileage
...
10/10 tegan 7.05 miles 296 ft climb 3.7 mph 47F 1568.47 total miles
10/11 george 12.82 miles 1658 ft climb 5.7 mph 57F *1581.29 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was another day too nice to not ride. I got to ride my SIL's lovely gelding Amish. She felt both horses were starting to get in the habit of rushing for home, so went out to ride a bit, then came back to the barn and tied them up, then went out to do more riding, etc. They were a bit perplexed at first, but soon stopped rushing for home!





























October mileage: 67.28

2016 mileage
...
10/11 george 12.82 miles 1658 ft climb 5.7 mph 57F 1581.29 total miles
10/12 amish 7.96 miles 1022 ft climb 3.4 mph 64F *1589.25 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

DH actually suggested that we go for a ride. We went back on a little trail through our place. I should have taken my camera, but I forgot it. The woods were beautiful, but we really don't have any leaf color yet. We saw a small deer and a squirrel. Otherwise, things were quite. The girls were very good and seemed to enjoy a real trail as opposed to the dirt road. 2.8 miles.
Total: 60.2


----------



## Drifting

Since I have no truck or trailer, I took my greenie out on the road since it's not a high traffic one. Not for long, just like a mile total but it was something. Cars passed, a motorcycle.. we saw chickens. 










Passed by his herd mate who was not amused at this change.









Gotta get a real good look at the drains. Those small black holes are scary.


















He's a brave kid. Likes going on adventures, even if its by himself. 


I think we're going to try to do that once a weekend, going longer each time. My friend said she has some weekends off starting December so we'll hit the trail again, but until then we'll fly solo on the street.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Drifting - your guy is doing fantastic! that is a lot to take in for a greenie, and all by himself.


I was able to get Phin out on Friday. The whole story is in my journal. 




















October miles: 80.13

2016 mileage
...
10/12 amish 7.96 miles 1022 ft climb 3.4 mph 64F 1589.25 total miles
10/14 phin 12.85 miles 2363 ft climb 5.2 mph 39F *1602.10 total miles*


----------



## gunslinger

Guess who rode with me this weekend.....???

Yes, DW, after two knee surgeries and back surgery, rode her Barbie horse this weekend.

Yes, it was bumpties.....she rode her Sunny Boy and I rode Mr. Jack.....no rodeo.....as Mr Jack was well behaved and a pleasure to ride....guess that means next weekend he'll be his alter ego? Hope not.....

So, we rode the Chickamauga Battlefield, red loop, for 8 miles.....

Did I tell you it's dry here in Dixie?

391 miles for the year so far. This is going to be a new record for me as I'm just two miles below my all time high.....not bad for an old guy! God is good.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I finally got a chance to ride on Sat. I went up to Ocmulgee Bluffs which is part of the trail system I call 1099 but it is federal not state. I got there early so I decided to ride Fiddler over to where my friends were camping. I was a little disturbed to see hunters pulling in. In general it is expected that hunters can hunt up to 10 AM then riders until like 5 pm. It was opening day of black powder day. Fiddler was feeling his oats with the cooler weather and spooked at a sign of a horse. I rode with my friend Becca and her husband. Her horses were really feeling good so I lead the way. We did 6 miles and saw lots of hunters out. Fiddler started to expect humans out in his woods by the time we were done. Both my dogs were dead by the time we got back. I hope to go out again this weekend.


----------



## egrogan

So I've kind of been avoiding this thread for the past few weeks. Some of you saw in my journal that I encountered an unexpected surprise a few weeks ago while out on my "regular loop"








After riding this route for a couple of years, it's now become off limits. Also, the barn neighbors sold their property to developers, so we've lost our other open space. Their farmland is being turned into a senior housing/nursing facility. Construction kicked off yesterday as they began drilling new wells in the hayfields.

I spent a couple of days feeling sorry for myself, and then decided I'd need to get together a plan. I've found a new barn closer to my house. It has a few miles of woods trails on its 100 acre property, but is admittedly more set up for arena riders. _However_, after riding about 3/4 mile through a neighborhood on a paved road, I'll be able to hit a very quiet dirt road that will take me about 10 miles, with a trail cutting through to one of the largest state forests in New Hampshire. I have yet to determine if that cut-through trail to the state forest will be passable on horseback, but if so, would be a game changer. And regardless, I'll have more than enough to explore. I'll be moving in a little under a month. 

All this commotion will leave me frozen pretty close to my current mileage this year- but next year...sky's the limit! 

Here are a few pretty fall shots just from riding around the barn property the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> I finally got a chance to ride on Sat. I went up to Ocmulgee Bluffs which is part of the trail system I call 1099 but it is federal not state. I got there early so I decided to ride Fiddler over to where my friends were camping. I was a little disturbed to see hunters pulling in. In general it is expected that hunters can hunt up to 10 AM then riders until like 5 pm. It was opening day of black powder day. Fiddler was feeling his oats with the cooler weather and spooked at a sign of a horse. I rode with my friend Becca and her husband. Her horses were really feeling good so I lead the way. We did 6 miles and saw lots of hunters out. Fiddler started to expect humans out in his woods by the time we were done. Both my dogs were dead by the time we got back. I hope to go out again this weekend.


Don't forget that rifle season opens Saturday morning at daylight. It is illegal to shoot towards the roads, but it is still a bad day to be out and about.


----------



## carshon

We rode on Sunday- it was extraordinarily HOT here in the uppermidwest. In the upper 80's We were swarmed (and I mean this literally) by box elder bugs and orange lady bugs tacking up. Horses were snorting and dancing around - warm weather and harvest had brought the bugs out enforce! 

Tacked up quickly and rode about an hour - so 3.3 miles - horses were drenched in sweat.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I was surprised by the hunters because I didn't think they could hunt on the federal land. I know the state land only has certain weekends that they will allow hunters. I am not sure where federal land turns into state land though but there were definitely hunters on the federal land.


----------



## Celeste

They may or may not had the right to be there. 

You can find out who to ask somewhere on this site:

http://georgiawildlife.com/sites/de...orgia-Hunting-Regulations-Guide-2016-2017.pdf


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, I got both George and Phin out. The whole story is in my journal. We had record-breaking temperatures - it was like summer all over again. And we are finally getting some fall color!




















Today I was able to ride in the afternoon. It was another day of record-breaking temperatures, despite being 10 degrees cooler than yesterday. If only all fall days could be like this one!

I met with Gina and we took her horses out for a lovely casual ride. We stopped to see Gina's 2yo grandson on our way across the farm.






































On the way home, we stopped to see Gina's 92 year old mother (you can just see her arm in the right open window). Her nurse offered some apples out the window, which the horses loved:











October miles: 109.2

2016 mileage
...
10/18 george 6.73 miles 968 ft climb 5.5 mph 82F 1608.83 total miles
10/18 phin 10.36 miles 1869 ft climb 5.5 mph 90F 1619.19 total miles
10/19 amish 11.98 miles 1245 ft climb 3.6 mph 81F *1631.17 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

The wind was blowing at 35 mph and I almost didn't ride at all. I decided to saddle up and go for a very short ride. (1.2 miles). My girl was very aware of her surroundings and very forward, but she didn't even have one spook. We even cantered for a very short distance. Sure enough, as soon as I got her put up, several local hunters started siting in their deer rifles. It sounds like a war zone. I'm glad to be home.
Total - 61.4. It's not much, but I'm having fun.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am braving the state land again tomorrow morning. I am going to try ponying Oreo for some exercise. Fiddler will probably like having his buddy there.


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste....the winds crying Mary here too.....

We're expecting gusts tomorrow up to 45 mph.....

Hoping to ride, but not sure yet....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Windy as all get out here too, though the expected rain was nice enough to hold off until late afternoon so I could get in a ride with a friend who was in town visiting just for the day.






































The rain is supposed to continue overnight and last through most of tomorrow. We need it though, as we are still in a drought. It's also rifle weekend for juniors, so will not be venturing out in that even if it wasn't raining.


October miles: 116.48

2016 mileage
...
10/19 amish 11.98 miles 1245 ft climb 3.6 mph 81F 1631.17 total miles
10/21 amish 7.28 miles 997 ft climb 3.5 mph 76F *1638.45 total miles*


----------



## gunslinger

Ahhhh...I love this time of year.....first off.......weathermen and baseball players.....get it right a third of the time and you're a super star.....weathermen missed it again....

It was a blue bird day here in Dixie....and we're starting to get some color.....fall is here.....and the day started in the low 40's....and when we came out of the mountains this afternoon it was in the low 60's...

Perfect riding weather.....and the wind was not a factor!

DW rode again this weekend.....Yeh!

13.4 miles puts me at a record year.....405 miles....my next highest year was at 391.....so, a personal best!

Next weekend....Abrams Creek trail in the Great Smokey Mountains!


----------



## carshon

Gunslinger one day I hope to hit 200+ miles in a year. can't imagine 400+ miles. Congrats!

Rode Friday and Sunday. My new mare Tillie was a pill on Sunday and came up in front and in back and added a spin just for good measure. We call her spaghetti horse because she can literally bend herself sideways when turning. I wonder if that is just a TWH thing? I stayed on but it was the first confidence test since I purchased her in August. After about mile 4 she settle down and was steady and easy on the trail.


----------



## gunslinger

carshon said:


> Gunslinger one day I hope to hit 200+ miles in a year. can't imagine 400+ miles. Congrats!
> 
> Rode Friday and Sunday. My new mare Tillie was a pill on Sunday and came up in front and in back and added a spin just for good measure. We call her spaghetti horse because she can literally bend herself sideways when turning. I wonder if that is just a TWH thing? I stayed on but it was the first confidence test since I purchased her in August. After about mile 4 she settle down and was steady and easy on the trail.


I don't think it's unique to a TWH....Mr. Jack, my quarter horse, has done that in the past.....as a matter of fact, we rode up on a couple of small deer saturday....and he spun in his tracks...

The good thing is, with each ride, Mr. Jack gets better. I really enjoyed my ride on him the past couple of weekends as he had very few issues to deal with.

GF's otherwise rock steady horse had a bad day a month or so ago at Timber Ridge in Big South Fork. This horse has been there and done that.....rode in several parades (one which we got run over by a train), and for whatever reason got so spun up she didn't ride him the second day as she struggled to get a saddle on him.....

I think horses, like people, have a bad day every once in awhile...If we're lucky, it's once in a great while.....

Tillie sounds like she's going to be a good one.....and you seem to really be enjoying her.....that's good!

Phantom13.....see if you can send the rain this way....I don't recall seeing it this dry here in Dixie. Hay's going to be an issue with many this year.....glad I've banked mine. Neighbor hasn't.....I've been looking for her.....and it's scarce....haven't found anyone locally wanting to sell any. I've already fed about 8 more rolls than normal and I got another 8 delivered from my hay guy last week. He said that's all he could spare....


----------



## Eole

I did my first distance ride week end before last. Camped for the first time with Buttercup and did a 40km CTR (25 miles)
Lots of fun! Weather has been miserable since (cold, windy, rain, snow) and I fear my riding season is coming to an end soon. Still hoping for some good riding days before real snow.

2016 total: 345km 
There was a ride photographer.


----------



## Drifting

@Eole What a beautiful shot! Love the fall colors, and congratulations! I hope to do one with Stryder either late next year or beginning 2018. Depends on when I can get a truck/trailer.


----------



## Celeste

@Eole That picture is awesome! You should have it framed!!


----------



## egrogan

@Eole, that smile on your face says it all! It is a gorgeous picture.

I have been making due with my little farm perimeter loop. The most I can eek out of it is about 1.1 miles. It's been a pretty fall though.










My barn move is set for the weekend of Nov. 12th. Hoping there's no early snow this year so we can get settled in our new place before the snow hits!

*Total 2015 miles: 106.6*


----------



## Celeste

I had a friend come over yesterday to ride. Today, DH went on a ride with me. The girls were super well behaved. It may have just been too hot to act up.....
I'm up to 66.7 trail miles now.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder and I went on an adventure again! 

This time we rode down the road to an access gate to some path, then went to the hay field I found the other day behind the barn. A friend has permission to ride around the hay field so we did a little tour.

Had to do a little road riding.



















The mysterious gate! ( I am actively trying to find out who owns it so I can get permission to go back there. Till then we rode back there anyway XD)




















Then back to the barn to explore the hay field



















All in all it was about an hour and twenty minutes worth of riding and 3 miles. We had a buddy with us but lead the whole way. I think he would have been fine on his own too. And we used our new EasyBoot Gloves!


----------



## Drifting

Hey hey, it's me again! Man I might become a regular on this thread. FINALLY.

Stryder and I went to go visit a friend, who owns my first horse. She only lives a little over a half mile away through the trails. We went *solo*.


I'm a big picture taker.

And we're off!










Through the woods.. and over the log we go.. To the hay field.



















Never rode next to a corn field before. He tried to eat it.










Almost there!!










Here we are!! The chestnut with the star is Drifter, who I bought 7 years ago and sold 3 years ago cause I wanted something bigger. :icon_rolleyes: Ended up with a horse only an inch taller, and without as much body to him. Ah well. 

Stryder is a machine! Just point and he goes. He didn't care he was in a new place, he just wanted something to munch on. Tied him up while I sat and chatted with the woman who owns Drifter.. 










Then we were back on the trail 20 minutes later!











All in all it was 1.3 miles, so not a lot of actual riding but a good experience none the less. I guess I need to start keeping track, I'm probably at about 15 miles total if you count the meandering I did around the farm.. 

.. I wonder if I can get to 50 miles before the new year. Hmm.


----------



## carshon

@Drifting I love the mane pics! And so happy for you. Solo riding on a young green horse is about the most nerve wracking experience ever! Good on you for doing it!


----------



## Drifting

carshon said:


> @*Drifting* I love the mane pics! And so happy for you. Solo riding on a young green horse is about the most nerve wracking experience ever! Good on you for doing it!


Thanks! I'm pretty sure I drive everyone on facebook nuts, all I post is horse pictures.. and they're usually ear shots :icon_rolleyes:

I'm trying to keep Stryder's rides easy so he can build confidence, but he acts like he's been doing this all his life. I was super impressed when we went to my friends place and he tied like a champ to wait for me. Even with other horses there and a whole new area that he's never been too. Next Sunday I'm going to ride the 2 miles on a road to a small state-forest area. It has a 2 mile trail loop. That may be our regular Sunday ride if it works out well at least till I find someplace with more miles.. or get a truck/trailer. . I couldn't be happier with how easy it is to just tack up and go with him :loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went to an endurance ride. The whole story, with lots more pics and videos, is in my journal. I rode Phin one day and Duroc the next. Some teaser pics:














































October miles: 218.07


2016 mileage
...
10/28 phin 0.51 miles 5 ft climb 3.1 mph 41F 1638.96 total miles
10/28 phin 49.98 miles 7385 ft climb 6.2 mph 64F 1688.94 total miles
10/29 duroc 0.75 miles 8 ft climb 3.5 mph 54F 1689.69 total miles
10/29 duroc 50.35 miles 7388 ft climb 6.1 mph 82F *1740.04 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Sultan out today in the amazing indian summer weather. The whole story is in my journal.



















October miles: 229.16

2016 mileage
...
10/29 duroc 50.35 miles 7388 ft climb 6.1 mph 82F 1740.04 total miles
11/2 sultan 11.09 miles 993 ft climb 7.3 mph 68F *1751.13 total miles*


----------



## Drifting

@phantomhorse13 I wish I had that much room to ride 

It's an odd warm and beautiful day here for November. Mid 70s! I got off a little early and went on a little ride. It's the last week before daylight savings time! When it'll be too dark after work to ride   










Our goal was to find the entrance from one of the hay fields into another. I had to follow a stone wall for awhile, but found it!










I let Stryder do a little trotting, which means he thought he could canter. So that was fun. Managed to get him under control though, but he wanted to go! 










I found where the hunters play. There was a big stand too in the middle of the field. We will avoid this area in the future, though if I see him drive by again I'll ask when he's usually out there. Its a huge field with a mowed edge and really good place to get out and ride, but I don't want to **** the hunters off. That's a good way to get kicked off the land.










Pretty, pretty fall day. 2.18 miles in 48 minutes, to make for 17.18. We rode solo again. This time I brought snippers so I could clear some low hanging branches that kept trying to smack my face.


----------



## ChitChatChet

My oldest dd has just ridden over 500 miles this year. Most all of the miles on her pony. I am very impressed! and jealous 









Oh the joys of having a white pony come winter. Mud baby


----------



## Drifting

@ChitChatChet That pony is adorable!

The weekend is here and it is another beautiful fall day. I don't know who bribed the weather gods, but this fall has just been absolutely gorgeous. Dry, 65 degrees and not a cloud in the sky.

I have decided Stryder needed a theme song. 
Whitesnake - Here I go again (ON MY OWN)




I have my phone playing music as we ride. No earbuds, just low enough that I can hear it and any oncoming traffic.

Anyway. 

I decided that today, Stryder and my yearling would learn how to pony! So after a few minutes of field work, we went down to pick up our passenger.










Immediately I realized a problem. The yearling, Oberon, is a slow and easy kind of guy. He's in no hurry to go anywhere. Stryder is a froward moving machine if he isn't tired, so there was a lot of pulling on the baby to get him to speed up his snail pace.










Around the field and up the road, and into the woods we go! We even did a little bit of the hay field.










I'm not entirely sure if that -is- a hay field or just a meadow. I guess I'll know if they ever mow it. 

Anyway we dropped our baggage off after almost 2 miles. Put Obie back in the field.










Time to hit the road, yo! We're going down to the state park tomorrow, so I wanted to ride some of the road and see how he did. As usual, fantastic. Bikes, cars, motorcycles, dogs.. All fine and dandy.











All in total today we did 6 miles in 2 hours, which included me getting on and off to get the baby and put him back in his field. About mile 5 is when Stryder dropped his head and decided he was tired.

Total miles: 24.1


----------



## Celeste

I had a nice short ride with DH yesterday. Today a friend of mine from work came over and rode. It was really perfect weather. We are keeping the rides short in order to stay in safe territory as far as deer hunters go. We met some in a truck pulling a trailer with a 4-wheeler on it as we were going toward the trail. They were very nice and polite and stopped. The girls did great! 

I'm up to 70.2 miles. I don't know if I'll make 100 this year or not. I'm going to try.


----------



## evilamc

So I haven't posted miles since July...Ooops.

Had an amazing ride at Hocking Hills today with tazzie and her husband and a few of my other friends! I wont flood the post with pictures, instead I'll just include a super long video from our ride today!






lets see last time I posted I was at 199 miles...
1.37, 5.14, 2.26, 7.76, 5.34, 4.10, 2.02. 3.8, 2.10, 4.64, 1.2, 5.79, 6.48, 7.48, 6.87, 9.96 and 7.14...

282.46 for the year now! Still no where near where I was last year but I can give you HUNDREDS of excuses why


----------



## Drifting

@evilamc Its about time you posted here again. I don't see you liking posts. Chop chop.


----------



## evilamc

Lol!!!! Sometimes I feel like I haven't rode enough to post!! I'm a bit ashamed of my miles right now  Last year I did almost 500!


----------



## Drifting

evilamc said:


> Lol!!!! Sometimes I feel like I haven't rode enough to post!! I'm a bit ashamed of my miles right now  Last year I did almost 500!


I am on 24. You have me beat by.. a lot of math. I just like seeing everyones pictures!:mrgreen:


----------



## evilamc

Drifting said:


> I am on 24. You have me beat by.. a lot of math. I just like seeing everyones pictures!:mrgreen:


Because you don't see enough of them on facebook  lol!! 

Stryder is doing so awesome!!!!! I really need to try ponying my two. I just can't decide who to ride and who to pony the first time. Jax LOVES to lead and is very competitive so its holding me back from trying.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder <3 People are going to be tired of me talking about how awesome he is.

I would pony with Jax, so he could lead. We started in the field then headed out. Oberon Is SO SLOW. It took him awhile to figure out he had to keep up.


----------



## evilamc

Hmm I can maybe try in my sacrifice lot, my neighbor tilled up my fields for me and I just did a frost seeding, no riding in fields for awhile! I really need to though. Jax throws a FIT if I take Orianna and not him....she could care less if its the other way around...but she needs exercise too.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

Total miles: 2 :lol: I just started Trouble full time under saddle this fall. We've been keeping to the pasture working on steering and legs so we decided to break out. 

We have loads of great trails, an abandoned, overgrown Christmas tree farm, an old apple orchard, large hay fields, a dirt road that leads to a motocross track, and a camp about 3 hours away with a steep hill and the river. I'll add pictures!

Trouble and i leading, working to slow spirit down. She wants to barge ahead of him, so moms been practicing staying beside or behind me. This is the dirt road that leads to a motocross track.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker




----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

This is the entrance to the orchard. He wanted so bad to eat some but we didn't have time to stop!


----------



## Drifting

Another day another ride! I wasn't feeling it so much today and I blame that entirely on the wine I drank last night. Oh well, I brought some water and a sandwich and I was going even if I had a headache.


I turned my pictures into collages so I didn't inundate. We started our 2 mile road ride to the woods.










There were some people out playing in ATVs, a few cars sped by us.. but what bothered him the most? The big ditch on the side of the road. 

Also we reached a road we had to take a right on and he did not want to walk past this one house. It had chickens in the yard but he couldn't see them because it was so overgrown. He spooked at it on the way back, just a jump spook, but once he was past he was fine.










Found the entrance to the "Demonstration Forest." Its supposed to be an area where land owners can come see how to properly manage a large plot of forest land. They log it occasionally, but they hunt in it from September - February, except Sundays. 

It has a 2 mile loop we did. The only time we had a little argument was when we reached the ditch/creeks. Took him about 5-10 minutes at each to decide he'd walk over it.










I had to get off for a minute. He decided it was snack time. I had to explain that sticks are not for eating. 










Another ditch. A cool bridge. Pretty, pretty leaves.











And all done! We spooked twice on the road on the way back. The jump-spook-in-place. The first because I"m pretty sure we startled a deer that I couldn't see, that startled him. The second because of that weird house I mentioned before. One of the farms had someone out on a dirt bike going around the fields but Stryder just watched him as we passed. The wind had picked up too, to the point i could barely hear anything. 

So 7.07 miles = 31.17 miles. I definitely think I'll make 50 before the year is out.


----------



## jamesqf

Drifting said:


> I had to explain that sticks are not for eating.


Err... Since when?


----------



## carshon

Can I say that I truly dislike daylight savings? Most of the parks we normally ride were closed due to wet trails. Ones that were open were about an hour away. By the time my daughter got off of work and we loaded up it was after 2:30 - so we had to ride an old railway bed (multiuse trail) that is about 25 min from us. It is rocky so we wore hoof boots. No one seemed to be able to gait well with their boots on yesterday. Pretty eventful ride - passed a dog not on a leash with an owner that thought he could control it with voice commands. Too bad for the owner the dog ignored voice commands and came running at the horses. Which caused the owner to come running toward the horses after the dog. Railway bed = steep sides. Good thing I don't have an issue yelling at other people's dog's! I yelled stop and waved my arms. Dog stopped long enough for owner to grab dog and hold it. Dog had no collar and owner had no leash! Last we saw of owner and dog he was carrying his struggling black lab away from us. Next set of people walking had the cutest little dog on a leash that dog did not even give us a second glance and the owner scooped him up and put her hand around his muzzle. We thanked her for being so considerate and she said we see quite a few horses on the path so we know what to do. 

Rode 5 miles and only about 1 hr 15 min. Drove home at dusk unloaded in near dark.

can I say I hate daylight savings? dark at 5PM is not my thing!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I tortured *cough* rode Sultan to trim trail. The whole story is in my journal.




























October miles: 237.42

2016 milage
...
11/4 sultan 3.22 miles 311 ft climb 7.6 mph 56F 1754.35 total miles
11/7 sultan 5.04 miles 531 ft climb 2.8 mph 54F *1759.39 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Another fantastic day here, with temps in the low 60s and sunny. It was entirely too nice to be inside, so Gina and I went for a ride! We had a lovely mosey around the area, enjoying the last of the color and the amazing day. Tomorrow the temps start falling and they have spoken about the possibility of the dreaded s-word for the weekend.





































November miles: 30.96

2016 mileage
...
11/7 sultan 5.04 miles 531 ft climb 2.8 mph 54F 1759.39 total miles
11/8 amish 11.61 miles 1333 ft climb 3.6 mph 61F *1771.00 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

I was finally free from potatoes today, so I got Sultan out (despite the gale force winds). The whole story, more pics, and some video is in my journal.



















November miles: 45.01

2016 mileage
...
11/8 amish 11.61 miles 1333 ft climb 3.6 mph 61F 1771.00 total miles
11/11 sultan 14.05 miles 1731 ft climb 6.5 mph 31F *1785.05 total miles*


----------



## carshon

Lovely Veterans Day ride with my daughter. Tillie Mae was a champ! Cold and a bit breezy and lots of deer! Rode 2 hours and 8 miles- fall was definitely in the air


----------



## Drifting

Another weekend, some more riding! I got in touch with a few of the farmers around and got permission to ride on this trail that connects two roadways together. They use it for their tractors to go from one field to another. So slapped on some sunblock, made a peanut butter sandwich and saddled up! 

First I had to wake my horse up. Stryder would rather be napping.











Okay time to go! We're flying solo again. I do love that he'll go alone.










Over the log and up the trail we go.










Gotta pass a lot of junk and some funky towers to get to the next road.










Cows!! I wish they were closer, i would have taken Stryder to investigate. He sure saw them this time. and see the yellow gate in the top right hand picture? That is our destination. 1,000 acres of land and I have no idea who it belongs too. Some say the state, some say a company up in NY. I have a few emails out trying to figure it out, but it sure ain't no farmers land. There aren't a no trespassing signs, so off we go!










We did about a mile back through there. Its rocky and someone obviously 4wheels through there, probably with ATVs. We should have explored a little longer, but next time!










We rode past a bunch of junk, some generators and towers. Cars were going 40mph past us, there were cows, flags, random people.. and what makes him plant his feet and say 'no way?' A row of hedges. It took some coaxing to get him to walk past.










5.25 miles for a total 36.42. Tomorrow, we're hitting Fair Hill with some friends. I may have to raise my goal from 50 to 75 :cowboy:


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

Today was officially the longest ride Trouble and I have been on! And we did it alone! 

I set out with no goal, just to ride, and did almost 4km. Pictures and stories coming after I eat breakfast that I skipped :lol:


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

So- 
We set out today to have a nice leisure walk to give Trouble some exercise. He's still a bit swollen from getting snipped so I was going to take it slow. 

While we tacked up, Spirit was bolting around like a knob, screaming and making a fool- and I realized that this would be the first time Trouble has been out by himself in nearly a month. But hey, whatever. 

So I donned my orange, set my phone up and off we went. When we got to the trail head he decided he didn't like the whole going alone thing and decided to give me a bit of a hard time. We weaved back and forth for probably fifty feet before I said enough is ENOUGH and gave him a good boot to cut it out. He was not pleased and decided he would get testy, and spin around for home. We continued to spin until he didn't want to, then we spun some more. After that episode he decided it was way easier just to go along and leave it. He walked along at a snails pace until it finally clicked and he truly got over it.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

Then we came across some massive puddles. He tried his hardest to avoid crossing but eventually he gave in and went for it. 









When we came out at the top of the mountain I think it surprised him a bit. He got quite blowy and I lost his attention for awhile. We also encountered horse poo so that may have attributed to his state. We pushed on and he did good! We encountered a nice bird hunter too, in his big, loud, rumbly dodge 2500. He waved and slowed down as he passed, Trouble didn't even blink. 









On the way home we took another unfamiliar route, and encountered some nice people on a side by side who stopped and cut their engine while we rode by. We stopped and thanked them for their consideration, and I let Trouble sniff them out. He did startle a bit when we were leaving and they turned the engine back on, but it was just a hiccup. 
We encountered a large puddle I was going to cross, until I saw that someone had dumped a pile of plywood in it with nails. I didn't want to take a chance so we went around. I did NOT get a picture of that. 









Overall we had a few hiccups, but we had a beautiful, windy, warm ride. I can't wait to put more miles on next week. My goal next weekend is 10km. He got a few carrots and a nice pile of hay after we got home!


----------



## Drifting

@WhattaTroublemaker looks like you guys had a good time!! I love his color and the look on his face in some of those pictures is classic appy-tude.


Man I can not get over this weather. It's been beautiful all fall, today was no exception. 60 degrees and sunny made for a gorgeous ride. We didn't go it alone though, we trailered to Fair Hill park in Maryland with two other friends of mine. 

Half my ride I"m busy snapping pictures, so here are some (While I try not to overload.)










We parked by some of the racing stables. Their facilities are so nice.










We led the way through most of it, though played a bit of leap frog. 










What goes up must come down. Stryder was like "You're joking right?" He did very good on the hills though, carefully picked his path going down and din't rush.










We made sure to stop for a training opportunity. Got him to walk in the water this time. He even sniffed at it and took a taste.










Really couldn't have asked for a nicer day.










I won't gush too much, but you can stick this horse almost anywhere in the line of horses and he adjusts his pace to suit. Or maybe he was just tired? Ah well.










^ Stryder trying to see his new friend, who was just loaded into the trailer. 


So we did 6.17 miles in a little under 2 hours.. bringing my total up to 42.59... which means if the weather is nice next weekend, and it looks like it will be, we may hit the 50 mile mark then.


----------



## phantomhorse13

WhattaTroublemaker said:


>


Love the kitty photobomb in the last pic (tho Trouble sure doesn't agree).

That was a lot of exciting stuff on your ride. Sounds like overall he did well. Hopefully next time you won't have to do quite so much spinning.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

Thanks guys! Yes I hope next time we don't spin as much, I do think that tomorrow he will remember our lesson and go along willingly!


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I got George and Phin out today. The whole story is in my journal. 



















November miles: 53.88

2016 mileage
...
11/11 sultan 14.05 miles 1731 ft climb 6.5 mph 31F 1785.05 total miles
11/13 phin 8.87 miles 1025 ft climb 4.8 mph 48F *1793.92 total miles*


----------



## carshon

Got to ride yesterday - 8.3 Miles in 1 hour 56 min. Tillie Mae was a doll and did not repeat her antics from Friday. Lots of gaiting and enjoying a warmish (57F) fall day in NW IL. All parks will be closed this week for Firearms season and you dare not ride in the fields either. So horses will get a weekend off. I think this will be the first weekend I have not ridden since August when I lost my horse Skye.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got Sultan out. The whole story is in my journal. The weather started out sunny while I was doing non-horsey things, but by the time I was tacked up, the sun was gone and a cold wind had started. I am not ready for winter!



















November miles: 66.44

2016 mileage
...
11/13 phin 8.87 miles 1025 ft climb 4.8 mph 48F 1793.92 total miles
11/16 sultan 12.56 miles 1128 ft climb 7.2 mph 41F *1806.48 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, Phin and I went exploring. The whole story is in my journal.



















November miles: 82.7

2016 mileage
...
11/16 sultan 12.56 miles 1128 ft climb 7.2 mph 41F 1806.48 total miles
11/17 phin 16.26 miles 1274 ft climb 5.9 mph 60F *1822.74 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

@phantomhorse13 I hate to even post my mileage after yours. 

My friend came out and we had a nice little ride. We are pretty constrained as what we can do with all this deer hunting going on. It was still fun though. 1.8 miles today.
Total 72.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got to ride not once but twice!! Momma nature was smiling, with temps 20F above normal. The sun was shining and the light breeze actually felt wonderful.

I started with George and some more trail exploration. The whole story is in my journal.




















After finishing with George, I went over to meet Gina. We went out via my place, so of course everyone had to come say hi. Wonder if they were going nah-nah to Amish?!





































What an amazing day!! And it will be the last one for a while I suspect, seeing as rifle season starts tomorrow.

November miles: 100.94

2016 mileage
...
11/18 george 10.73 miles 961 ft climb 6.9 mph 68F 1833.47 total miles
11/18 amish 7.51 miles 784 ft climb 3.7 mph 68F *1840.98 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

I'm so excited to be able to come back to this thread! We moved to our new boarding barn exactly one week ago, and the move went really well. We've been out on the woods trail a few times now. It doesn't make for very exciting pictures though, it's basically just a trail...in the woods :wink:

But here's our ride from yesterday:





And some pictures...

We need to do a little work clearing sticks/fallen trees. But for now, it's a good way to engage her busy mind and help her pay attention to her feet (as you probably saw in the video, she's so focused on everything _but_ her feet, she's stepping on every rock)


















This is a nice little hill for a canter at the end of the ride- just beyond those trees is the back part of the barn property.










There are miles of dirt roads all around the barn, so we'll add those to our routine soon (we got about a week behind on the farrier with the move, so her feet are long and getting chipped up- going to hold off on hard surfaces for right now until our trim Wednesday). 

*Total 2016 miles=109.5
Miles at new barn=2.95
*


----------



## phantomhorse13

I spent the morning and early afternoon at a tack swap, but the nasty weather hadn't arrived by the time Gina and I got home. It was mid-60s and the sun was shining - how could we not ride?! We had to stay on Alimar because of hunters other places and Gina is a mostly-walking trail rider normally.. so when she said she wouldn't have a problem not trotting at all, I took Phin out bareback from the start!



















Phin did great. He was a little drunken when we first left the barn, but once he met up with Gina and Amish he just moseyed along enjoying the day.










November miles: 103.19

2016 mileage
...
11/18 amish 7.51 miles 784 ft climb 3.7 mph 68F 1840.98 total miles
11/19 phin 2.25 miles 204 ft climb 2.9 mph 66F *1843.23 total miles*


----------



## waresbear

Look it that, short sleeves and everything! I have to ride in this:


----------



## phantomhorse13

waresbear said:


> Look it that, short sleeves and everything!


Oh, short sleeves is so yesterday!

Today I have this:











No riding for me, with a real feel of 12F and the snow going sideways. Ugh.


----------



## Drifting

@phantomhorse13 I just want to play with Phin's mane.. I have mane envy. 
@egrogan Yay back to the thread!

Man that cold front that came through was killer. Like Phantom, it was upper 60s yesterday and beautiful ( and I did not ride!  ) 

Today was 40s with wind gusts of 20-30mph, and of course my friend and I were crazy enough to try it. The plan was to do the 6-8 mile loop out in the neighborhood and through some woods. We were originally supposed to trailer out, but not in these winds!










It did not start off that good. My friend said it was like sitting on a keg of dynamite ready to blow, so we went back to the barn so she could lunge him a little first. Then we changed our plan to just ride out on the fields behind the barn, away from pavement.










The wind was so bad it took down a tree was we were going into the woods. Not a big tree, but a tree. All I heard was a crack but my friend saw it fall.




















We saw so many deer. Even a big buck chasing a doe around. 

Only did 3.42 miles, so that makes my total: * 46.01*


----------



## waresbear

Wow, winter smacked you guys, Phantom, you have way more snow than we do, and you are most welcome to it! It was very sunny here today, patchy snow melting, yay. Just had time for one short ride, down the mountain to the highway & back, about 2 miles, then work, phooey.


----------



## WendyJane

I got some nice riding in over the weekend on Cisco. Saturday we did about 5 miles and then we went another 10 on Sunday. Cisco is young, so riding out for several hours, especially without other horses is good for him to learn to deal with the scary curves and plastic bags and OMG water-running across-the-road all by himself. He's definitely more responsive and cooperative these days and even though I had to urge him through some "scary" spots I was very happy with him.

One funny incident though - We were riding down a new road and Cisco decided he'd rather cross to the shady side of the street which was fine by me. But when he crossed over he startled a pig that was laying down in the trees which in turn startled Cisco. Poor horse jumped in the air and came down with all four legs splayed to the sides. I'm pretty sure his eyes popped out of his head too. He looked so much like a cartoon I couldn't help but laugh. :biglaugh:

Here were a few of our views. ETA: Sorry about the last shot, I don't know why it doesn't load upright...


----------



## waresbear

Wendy, that is just gorgeous!


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode for 1.8 miles today. We are pretty much trapped into the short rides due to deer/rifle season being in full force. I tried to get some pics of what few fall leaves there are, but they don't show up very well. Total is 73.8.


----------



## gunslinger

Well, I don't think you'll ever be noticed...what with all that cammo you've got on.....

Wow...that hurt my eyes!


----------



## Celeste

DH is on the appy. All you see of me is my horse's ears. I am, however, sporting a similar outfit. There are guys with rifles around.


----------



## egrogan

Enjoyed a beautiful late fall day to ride. The snow missed us this week, which I'm not sorry about!










*Total 2016 miles: 112.6
Total at new barn: 5.99

*_Maybe _125 miles is still a reasonable target before the end of the year- depends on the weather I guess...


----------



## Celeste

I took my horse on that same 1.8 mile trail, but this time I went solo. Some of you know that I have had a lot of issues riding solo on this crazy mare. Today she did great! I even cantered a little bit. Her speed was a nice, controlled 11.7 mph! Much less terrifying than some of the 25 mph hysteria she produced in the past. I am really proud of my girl!

Oh, and Gunslinger, yes I was dressed in extreme florescent orange. :grin:


----------



## egrogan

^^Glad you had such a great ride @Celeste. I really enjoy my solo rides, it's nice to have that quiet time.


----------



## egrogan

The weather held off for us yesterday, and we were able to take a nice morning ride before all the Thanksgiving eating commenced. 

We rode the woods loop quickly, and did some more investigation of the back roads. 

Following the rules of the road 









*Total 2016 miles: 114.5
New barn: 7.87
*


----------



## carshon

No riding for us (we had planned a Thurs and Fri ride) 2 of our local parks do not have an official close date and take it day by day. Wed was too wet to ride and Thursday proved too wet as well and the parks were closed. Hoping to get at least 1 more ride in this year before all parks are closed - field riding is off as coyote season is in full swing and too many Yahoo's with guns out there.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode on our little safe trail. Even with that, some clown started shooting. It was pretty far away and we were safe and the horses didn't spook. Forgot to take any pictures, but they would have been similar to the ones in the past.

I am now up to *77.4 miles*. Maybe I can make 100. I plan to make an effort to do it anyway. Depends on the weather and work.


----------



## egrogan

Continued chipping away at our mileage goal yesterday.









And this is probably the strangest thing I've ever ridden by...a "gnome cave"









*Total 2016 miles: 117.2
New barn miles: 10.6
*


----------



## Eole

@*egrogan* : what is that cave??? Very intriguing

@*Celeste* congratulations on the solo ride and to PP for being a good girl. You have nice trails.

I had my first "snow ride" of the season yesterday.
It was beautiful, I forget every year how fun it is to ride in the snow. I feel like a kid! I think Buttercup enjoyed it as well. I can keep riding as long as it's not ice or it isn't too deep.


----------



## phantomhorse13

My holiday weekend was also an exciting one. The whole story, including lots more pics and the video, is in my journal. DH and I went down to South Carolina for a 100 and it was an adventure!





































November miles: 209.48

2016 mileage
...
11/24 duroc 5.75 miles 242 ft climb 4.3 mph 72F 1848.98 total miles
11/25 duroc 100.54 miles 4817 ft climb 7.8 mph 52F *1949.52 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

I haven't been online in a bit. Since my last post, I rode on two more rides. One was solo and was was with my daughter-in-law. That gets me up to 81 for the year.


----------



## WendyJane

I had another couple of great rides over the weekend. On Saturday my 14-year-old son and I rode into town and back, so 9 miles total. Sunday my 12-year-old and I took our horses down a lovely dirt road to a community we've never been to before. I don't know the exact distance, but I'm thinking somewhere between 8 and 10 miles. 

The horses did great, except for one spook by Cisco where he jumped enough to make me actually grab the saddle horn to keep my balance. I have no idea what scared him, but I think it was a piece of trash on the road. Oh well, the more miles, the more he sees and becomes accustomed to. One thing I am super thankful for is that both my boys don't even bat an eyelash at passing vehicles or motorcycles. It makes road riding much more relaxing.


----------



## egrogan

@Eole- I really don't know why the little cave is there. There's a little painted gnome standing in the entryway (sort of hard to see in the picture) and then the funny little rock sculpture. I will see if I can get a better shot next time we go that way!

Was beautiful here at the beginning of the week, so rode the woods:



























Has been soggy the past couple of days so no riding. Maybe tomorrow, it's supposed to be an unseasonable 50*F and we probably won't get too many more of those days before winter hits!

*Total 2016 miles: 118.2
New barn: 11.7
*


----------



## Celeste

DH rode with me today. We did 2.9 miles. The girls were good except when I accidentally make a clip on my garmin snap with a loud noise. My horse jumped forward, but she stopped the second I pulled her in. So she was a good girl.

Sorry for the orange Gunslinger. It is still deer season.

And DH bought me a new garmin for Christmas!! I never was good at waiting to open stuff.

*Total: 83.9* It's a low mileage year, but if the weather allows, maybe I'll make 100.


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> And DH bought me a new garmin for Christmas!! I never was good at waiting to open stuff.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Excellent choice!


----------



## Fellpony

Hello all I was fell pony on here but now Highland pony ;-)...... I haven't been around as I couldn't get on the forum....I haven't been riding much since Sept but started again now so did 30 mins riding Friday then a friend rode my mare Saturday and Sunday was her rest day...... I am riding on the farm tomorrow and hacking tuesday .... i will add up my miles and continue till the end of the year


----------



## Fellpony

Missed all your trail photos


----------



## Fellpony

My new hacking

Melody at games day


----------



## Drifting

Man, my car has been in the shop for 2 weeks. This is the first time I've been able to really get out and get some mileage.

Had to stay out of the woods for the most part, though I took a quick shortcut through them. Firearm season is upon us (and ends next weekend) so better safe than sorry.





























Sighhh, road view. Oh man did we set off a path of barking dogs too. Had a few kids run up to pet him as well. 

Anyway it was only 3.56 miles.. which brings my total up to *49.57*.... SO CLOSE to my 50 mile goal. I should have looped around the farm once.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I finally was able to get Phin out! The whole story is in my journal. 




























December miles: 13.79

2016 mileage
...
11/25 duroc 100.54 miles 4817 ft climb 7.8 mph 52F 1949.52 total miles
12/4 phin 13.79 miles 1763 ft climb 3.4 mph 37F *1963.31 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

@phantomhorse13 Do you realize that you are less than 40 miles from breaking 2000?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> @*phantomhorse13* Do you realize that you are less than 40 miles from breaking 2000?


I have been trying not to look at that total too hard.. but I would sure love to hit that milestone!!


----------



## Painted Horse

I usually break 1000 miles every year. But that is a great milestone to hit 2000. 
Congrats to you.

Years ago, I went through the Jacob Hamblin Museum in St George Utah. He was a pioneer explorer that explored and found trails through most of Southern Utah and Northern Arizona. His old saddle is on display. The sign reads that Jacob Hamblin rode 30,000 miles in that saddle exploring Southern Utah. I was impressed at the time to think 30,000 miles horse back. I can say that I've been actively trail riding around the west for the past 20 years and probably hit 1000 miles each year. ( I know I've tracked it the last 3-4 years and know I've hit or exceeded 1000 miles each year). So it's possible before I'm done riding that I'll hit over 30,000 trail miles.

Maybe my saddle will end up in a museum someday. Better yet, Maybe my trucks and horse trailers can be on display for the half million miles I've put on them driving to and from 20,000 trail miles my horses and saddles have done.


----------



## Fellpony

Rode a sunny 45 mins in the saddle today.... one day i might make 1000 miles never mind 2000 well done guys


----------



## Celeste

I lost a horse this week.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-memorials/i-lost-dear-friend-week-737882/


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> I lost a horse this week.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-memorials/i-lost-dear-friend-week-737882/


 oh no


----------



## carshon

So sorry to hear this Celeste.


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> I lost a horse this week.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-memorials/i-lost-dear-friend-week-737882/


So sorry Celeste......

Rain last week, cold this week....DW got the truck stuck.....in the front pasture.....what a pain but the 1 ton's free again....

I guess that's what happens after two months of drought followed by 7 inches of rain in a few days.....

I'm at 481....hope to get in another 19 miles before the year ends.....


----------



## Fellpony

Sorry for you loss Celeste :-(


----------



## Fellpony

Had a very busy Saturday.... my 2 year old Highland has come back from a friend's place where she's had some handling.....rode Melody for a warm and sunny 45 mins she was ace to ride lovely balanced and forward......then helped repack Summer Storm out 7 year old Welsh Cob who was only lightly sat on as a 6 year old. This year he will be properly start and out competing.


----------



## egrogan

We had our first little snowfall this past week, and temperatures plummeted below freezing. It's been very sunny though, so even though it's quite cold not much of the snow has stuck around. Isabel was a little tentative on the hard frozen footing, but we took an easy walking loop through the woods yesterday. Today should be about the same as yesterday, so we'll get out again this afternoon when it's as warm as it's going to get (about 25*F). Real snow expected tonight- should have about 6 inches in the morning. Hopefully it's relatively light and fluffy given how cold it is- would like to be able to keep riding outside awhile longer. Unfortunately, ice and freezing rain on top of snow is in our longer range forecast, but hopefully that will change!

Yesterday:


















*
Total 2016 miles: 123.0
New barn: 16.4
*


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Hauled off the property yesterday to ride with two gals who own Fjords. One of the ladies (friend of a friend, but we're getting to know each other so hopefully I can call her a friend soon) boards at the barn with me and her floofy poneh got to ride in my trailer. My friend used to board with us, but is currently at a barn with arena lights, and we may see her back in the spring. 

Mitch was basically a Haflinger sandwich :lol: since we were mostly in the middle, although we traded off from leading to riding drag throughout the ride. 

Meeting my Fjord friend today at another place to ride the trails. And have a few rides planned next week, now that classes are over and I'm on winter vacation, I want to get a couple more miles in before the end of the year.

Ooooh, having my own trailer is so fun! :grin:


----------



## phantomhorse13

I tried to get Phin out today, but a combination of the bad footing and his lack of a brain cut the ride short. :-?



















December miles: 16.9 

2016 mileage
...
12/4 phin 13.79 miles 1763 ft climb 3.4 mph 37F 1963.31 total miles
12/11 phin 3.11 miles 223 ft climb 2.6 mph 20F *1966.42 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

I'm looking out the window at about 9" of snow, with it still coming down strong. But, it's a beautiful morning, hovering right around 30*F and the snow is very light and fluffy. I won't get to the barn today, but maybe tomorrow?

Anyway, we did get out yesterday afternoon, which was another pretty (if cold) day. Good news, we hit our 125 mile mark for the year :happydance:

It's not quite as much as I set out to do (was hoping to get to at least 200), but given the time we lost with our barn transition during prime fall riding, it still feels great! May add a few miles yet before the year is done, we'll see.

_Hehe..._I have noticed she is always looking longingly toward home in my pictures! I swear she does enjoy our rides- I think she would just like to have other horses out with us.


















*Total 2016 miles: 125.2
New barn: 18.6
*


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Wow. Snow! Which is not something we get here. Rain is also pretty rare here, but it happens. And I guess the trade off is I'll be riding a lot no matter what because we get good weather. Went out with my Fjord friend yesterday. I love having an easy loader like Mitch. He self loads great, so I don't have to lead him in, which helps a lot if I'm doing it all myself. If there's hay up front, he's so in that trailer :lol: I just have to do up the butt bar and then close the tailgate before going up front to tie him. I love my trailer so. We met up with our friend halfway. She boards elsewhere now, although she was at my barn for the summer into the fall, so that's how we got to be such good trail buddies and our furry mountain ponies get along really well. So it helps that we can meet up now, and not have to have her come get me. I haven't kept track of my miles at all since we started trail riding again back in July, but will make a point to do so in 2017.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Yikes, I dunno why those pictures got turned sideways


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond

*Belesemo Snow Dude*

Here's a short pretty story/video of my ride on Dudley yesterday in the SNOW! in SW Idaho, Owyhee county. I LOVE riding out here. Never see anybody, maybe a cow, maybe a coyote or antelope.
The Equestrian Vagabond: Belesemo Snow Dude


----------



## whisperbaby22

All that snow sure looks pretty. This is what I ride in.


----------



## egrogan

We have the most wonderful snowy footing right now- it's ideal snow for riding. Light, fluffy powder, about 9 inches deep, no ice to be seen. Went out with my mare this morning before work and had the lovely experience of breaking our own trail through the snow. I can't even describe how peaceful it was: no sounds at all except birds chirping and the gentle crunch-crunch-crunch-crunch of her feet as she plowed through the snow. She seemed to love the ride too. Wish every morning could start like today!



















*Total 2016 miles: 126.2
New barn: 19.6
*


----------



## phantomhorse13

egrogan said:


> We have the most wonderful snowy footing right now- it's ideal snow for riding.


So jealous!! Here we have just enough snow to be a PITA. And ice on anything that was plowed or had a vehicle over it.


I got Phin out today, despite the mess that is the ground.





































December miles: 27.22

2016 mileage
...
12/11 phin 3.11 miles 223 ft climb 2.6 mph 20F 1966.42 total miles
12/13 phin 10.32 miles 2043 ft climb 4.3 mph 34F *1976.74 total miles*


----------



## luvmyqh

*First real snow in Wisconsin*

We had fun


----------



## egrogan

One more snowy ride for me this morning. We cut it short though as we heard shooting somewhere off through the woods, so when I crossed a fresh snowmobile track I decided to turn back and go home the way we came.


















Unfortunately this may be the last ride for me this year. Temps are going down to the teens tomorrow with negative windchills, but then we're supposed to get snow, sleet, and freezing rain when it warms up over the weekend. I'm not going to mess around outside with an icy base layer. We have an indoor where I board, but my horse despises it- she drags herself around like she's dying when I warm up in there but moves out perfectly normally as soon as we get outside. Horses!!  

If this was the last ride of the year, I look forward to living vicariously through the rest of you  We'll see, maybe the weather won't be as bad as they're predicting but it's not looking good...

*Total 2016 miles: 127.5
New barn: 20.9
*


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Phin out again this morning as it's likely the last chance I will have for a while as miserable weather is coming. 




























December miles: 37.25

2016 mileage
...
12/13 phin 10.32 miles 2043 ft climb 4.3 mph 34F 1976.74 total miles
12/14 phin 10.03 miles 874 ft climb 4.5 mph 13F *1986.77 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

2000 - 1986.77 = 13.23 miles.................................


----------



## egrogan

How are you @Celeste? Have been thinking about you and your family in light of your horse that passed.


----------



## Fellpony

Rode on the farm for an hour.... riding invyhe paddocks doing some dressage schooling.

.Next week going hacking with friends.... will get some photos


----------



## Celeste

@egrogan Thanks for asking. I am ok. It is hard to lose her. I am staying busy and trying to move on with life. That's all you can do.


----------



## Fellpony

Had a riding lesson today.... I have agreed to do a 8 km pleasure ride on the 8th of Jan just over two weeks to prepare for it. I am joining the local endurance group this year.

I am looking forward to increasing my riding time and miles this next year.


----------



## Celeste

Oreo's Girl came out and rode with me today. My horse apparently was in love with her horse and therefore got to acting terrible if he moved any direction she thought was wrong. So much for the "Psycho Princess" being over her psychosis. 

At least I didn't fall off. 

The company was great though. We did get a little too hot as it got to 70 degrees and we were a bit overdressed. (Sorry to rub it in for all you folks up north.)

5.6 today plus several rides I didn't mention brings me up to 91.6 miles for the year. Hopefully I can cross that 100 mark anyway.


----------



## Fellpony

Rode round the farm today for an hour but going out with friends tomorrow hacking there is 3 of us out


----------



## Oreos Girl

I haven't been on here in a while. I have been occasionally riding though. I had fun at Celeste's house yesterday. And while the misbehaving horse didn't faze Fiddler, a sign was going to kill him. My horse is so silly sometimes. It took a while but we did get a nose touch after alternating going sideways, backwards and forward. Back in October, I took Oreo with me on a ride to see how he was going to be ponying him. Since he is 95% retired, this is a way of giving him excercise without riding him. He seemed to enjoy it.









And I rode with 3 new riding friends out at Mingo.









I barely made it to 100 miles this year with 102.3 for the year.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Possibly the last trail of the year. Will be pretty busy the next couple of weekends. Same ol' trail near the barn. I've got plenty of pictures of it, but I don't think I ever posted one of the little creek crossing. 

image by Paul Mckee, on Flickr


----------



## Fellpony

Well we went out for a chilly hour and halfvtride down the road..... had a fabulous time with myvfriendsvonveeva my fell pony and Ollie our part bred Arab ..... I am out with a neighbour tomorrow


----------



## Fellpony

Went out for a two hour hack with a neighbour on her quarter horse and avfriend on my fell pony Eva  they we all fabulous and behaved well ..... was nice to be out in good company.

A relaxing ride down by the river bank


----------



## Fellpony

Rode on the farm for an hour or so x


----------



## egrogan

Would you all be willing to let me "count" picking our way through the snow and around the ice around the barn as a "trail ride?" If so, took a little stroll around the perimeter of the property today and added about a mile when all was said and done.



















I _almost _could have gotten out to the road, which actually was not too bad, but the bottom of the driveway was a skating-rink sized ice patch, and I didn't want to go across even unmounted. 

*Total 2016 miles: 128.5
New barn: 21.9
*


----------



## Celeste

@egrogan You are way braver than me to get out in all that cold.


----------



## Celeste

Since we lost our main "husband" and "company" horse, I decided to get out my old girl, Abby, and take her for a little solo ride. This is her second time to be ridden in over a year. She was perfect! I am just amazed at how good she was being. I wish that I had not been too lazy to change out the cinch on my good saddle. I will next time. The one I rode in was not as comfortable.

We rode 2.9 miles which brings me up to 94.5. I hope that the weather holds up on my days off. I did want to get to 100.


----------



## egrogan

Celeste said:


> @egrogan You are way braver than me to get out in all that cold.


Cold?! It was a heat wave today-37*F! 

Glad you got in a ride. I love pretty bay ears. What kind of horse is Abby?


----------



## Celeste

Abby is an Arabian. She is 29 years old, but still doing great.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I finally got some saddle time! The whole story is in my journal. 



















December miles: 51.5

2016 mileage
...
12/14 phin 10.03 miles 874 ft climb 4.5 mph 13F 1986.77 total miles
12/22 phi 14.25 miles 1795 ft climb 5.0 mph 20F *2001.02 total miles*


:happydance: woohoo!! :happydance::runpony:


----------



## egrogan

Got in an unexpected ride in the woods today. It was bright and sunny, and nearly 40*F, so I couldn't help myself. The footing was ok- there was enough snow on top that I felt ok about avoiding ice. But, the snow was heavy, wet, and tiring since it was so warm out.

Here's a little window into our woods trail 





It was a little disorienting back in the woods with so much snow though, since the trail proper wasn't visible and all the trees look pretty much the same! I followed a snowmobile track for a bit, but it was taking me in the wrong direction and I didn't want to get too far onto the neighbor's property since he doesn't want people riding there. Luckily, it was easy to just double back and follow our track the way we had come. We didn't really go very far, but since the footing was so heavy it actually was an ok workout, even just sticking to a walk. More importantly, it was a beautiful day to be out!

*Total 2016 miles: 129.6
New barn: 23.0
*


----------



## egrogan

@phantomhorse13- the first time I read your last post, I somehow missed the part where you *passed the 2000K mark*. Amazing!!!


----------



## Celeste

@phantomhorse13 You did it!!!


----------



## evilamc

I've gotten in a few rideesssss. For the most part all good! Today I even rode on of my friends horses, thats big for me  Jax is still his ornery self but doing well and Orianna is still being the bestest mare ever.

5.06,5.71, 1.3, 4.18, 1.9, 5.78,7.2, 4

I'm probably finishing the year at 318. Not as good as last year but better then I thought I did!

GRATS DAWN FOR HITTING 2000!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE MY HERO!


----------



## Fellpony

Rode for 2 hours on the farm today x


----------



## gunslinger

Christmas day here in Dixie was very mild....think Florida mild.....with temps into the 70's.....the afternoon was gorgeous...blue bird weather!

So, we rode bumpties...at Chickamauga Battle Field.....a very short ride of 6 miles. 

We could see a few signs of the recent wildfire on the NW corner of the battlefield, north of Snodgrass Hill, and I'm glad to say it didn't do much damage... 

That puts me at 488.5 miles for the year....not sure if I'll get a new years eve ride, or even a new years day ride as long range weather forecast are calling for rain.....

While 488.5 miles is the highest mileage year I've had since I've been tracking mileage, I, again, find myself still, just short of 500.....my goal...

I hope you all had a Merry Christmas, and hope the New Year shows favor for all of us.... 

January 20th approaches.....still got to get fireworks...we're dancing in the street, weather permitting...


----------



## Celeste

Christmas day, DH and I took a short ride. He rode Abby. He still misses his appy but admitted that old Abby was a pretty good girl.
Then yesterday, my friend Donna came over with her horse. We had a nice ride. The Psycho Princess spooked a few times, but there was no bucking. The first and second times were about a couple of guys in one of those gator things. The guys were so nice about stopping and giving us space. I think it amused them to my horse spin in circles...........
Sunday: 2.9 miles
Monday: 5.4 miles
*Total for year: 102.8*
I made my 100!


----------



## egrogan

I hear that @Celeste, those things can be spook-inducing for sure! Glad you rode it out. 

We got in a couple of bonus miles today as the sun was glorious and it was really warm today (45*F). Footing was a bit slushy but we just took our time.










*Total 2016 miles: 131.0
New barn: 24.4
*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> I made my 100!


Yay!!! :clap::cowboy:


----------



## Drifting

Okay so I have only ridden once all month because of car issues, than the holidays. I finally got to ride today (It was 60 degrees!).. and *SONNOVABISCUITCRACKER.*

I wanted to get past my 49 mile mark to hit my 50 mile goal... and we started off good. Then Stryder became a dragon after I tried to get him into a puddle.. Then the dragon became a bucking bronco. Needless to say I didn't die, but I almost emergency dismounted what is usually a very sane horse. 

But I got 2 miles in, so I'm at 51.8 or some nonsense.. so at least I hit my goal.









The puddle that started it all. 

I will probably make a more detailed account in my journal once I'm finished this well earned beer.

Everyone's snow pictures look lovely.


----------



## egrogan

@Drifting, we had an encounter with a "stream"/puddle today as well. No bucking, but she did go backwards which is obviously a big no-no. Eventually she decided if she could drink from it, she could cross it, so we survived.


----------



## Celeste

@Drifting Anyone can tell that that puddle is full of horse eating crocodiles. What were you thinking?

Seriously, I'm glad that you are ok.


----------



## horseboy1

My daughter and I have been riding some this fall. We went to Antietam Battlefield a couple of times. My horse didn't really like the cannons much at first.  My Daughter's horse doesn't seem to mind them. 



























Lots of space at the battlefield









We went to a nice indoor ring for my daughter's lessons once:









Today was a nice day, 60s, went for a quick ride around our place and saw a few deer









My horse taking a nap before a ride.












I'm not sure how many miles we have ridden this year , I forget to turn on my GPS phone app most of the time.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Since I am off and our weather is nice and warm, I went riding both yesterday and today. Yesterday I rode Fiddler up at the Ocmulgee Bluffs on a loop a friend showed me a couple of months ago. It was 5.7 miles. And today went to a friend's boarding facility and took Oreo. We did 4.9 miles today. I haven't rode Oreo since May when he threw my dad. I rode him right after that but not since. He did well today, got a little ****y a couple of times and lost his loose rein but no bucks. They were working in the pecan orchard so there was a machine to shake the trees and another one sweeping into rows. On our way back, the tree shaker was at the end of the row so he watched it but didn't spook. We saw two squirrels shook out of the trees. They would fall 20 or 30 feet and then run off. That puts me at 112.9 miles for the year. 104.5 on Fiddler and a whole 8.4 on Oreo. The only picture is on my phone so I have to figure out how to upload it to Photobucket from there.


----------



## Fellpony

Rode today on our post Christmas hack with friends on there ponies.rode for a couple of hours


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I think I had my last trail ride of 2016 today. I'm visiting family tomorrow, and Friday has a chance of rain. I dunno if I'll get out on the trails on Saturday, and that's the last day of the year. So today was it! I've had bad luck coordinating rides, and my two friends with trailers are out of town, so I did the next best thing and we struck out on our own. One of my favorite places to ride is 2 miles from the ranch I board at, right near the house I moved to with my parents 2 and a half years ago. It's easy to access, has great trails and Dad offered to walk with me. I hooked up my Brenderup, and Mitch hopped in and we were off. 

I love my pony. He's so level headed, and sane and very confident and independent. He whined a few times while tied to the trailer when I was tacking him up, but getting no response, chilled right out and took the day in stride. 

First stop was at the house to pick up Dad. We rode up the fire road and then instead of continuing, we turned right towards my house. There was a pony on my street!  And then we walked back to the fire road and headed off. Took a picture or two by the lagoon, went up the old gas company road to the multi-use trails on the bluffs. And then back down onto the old golf course that is being restored to wetlands near the housing complex I live in. 

We went down the fire road back towards the house and there were quite a few little kids in the tot lot, so I hopped off Mitch so they could all pet him. It was extra special for all of them because they're neighbors (of a sort) so now I'm probably everyones' bestest friend. And then back to the trailer where I loaded up and headed back to the ranch. 

I just love those trails. So close to home, the ranch and just perfect for that quick haul/short ride without being surrounded by suburban living. There's beach access too, so looking forward to that this summer when the tide pool rocks are covered with sand again, and the snowy plover birds aren't nesting, so we can ride out there.


----------



## egrogan

@*Highlandpony* , I just love Melody- she's so gorgeous!

@*Oreos Girl* - yay for a good ride with Oreo! I've found it pretty easy to use Photobucket on my phone. You do have to download the app, but once you have it, you'll find a + sign that you click on and then it allows you to select the picture(s) you want to upload, and it's pretty simple. I do find it works best if you're on a WiFi network.

@*CaliforniaDreaming* - those pictures are really great  I ride in neighborhoods a lot and it makes me happy to see kids get so excited about seeing a horse. I just think about myself at that age, I would have been the kid that had to get pulled away from the horse so the rider could go on. 

A foot of snow is on its way here later this morning. Fingers crossed it will be the light fluffy kind so I can head out for a couple of last rides tomorrow afternoon and Saturday. We'll see what we get!


----------



## Fellpony

@ Erogan... thank you for the nice compliment on Melody .

We are now going to be travelling to rides in woods,forests, trails and Heaths so will be bringing you photos from our journeys out. I will try to get out once or twice a week and out with the endurance group 1/2 times a month....

But the best news is I am joining our local endurance group..... my first ride is at the end of January 8 km and I have a friend as a ride buddy......


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

@egrogan - Thanks for the nice words on the pictures.  I was happy the neighbor kids got to pet him, one has to admit, a golden pony like him... not too big, not too little, he attracts attention. And yes, I agree, I would have been one of those k ids that had to be dragged away from the pony do the rider could keep going. 

Despite rain in the forecast, we did manage to get in a ride today. I hauled over to my friend's new barn, and we rode the local trails there. It was very cloudy, but the rain held off until after I drove the trailer home and was sweeping it out before it started to pour. Of course, that meant I had to park it in the rain because I have to back my trailer into the parking spot, and I've only just been driving the trailer since October so I'm not that great at backing yet. Had to get out a few times to check my line, and got soaked. Oh well, it was worth it.

Bring on 2017. I'll need to turn my Endomondo app on more often to track my miles.


----------



## whisperbaby22

You have very nice tack.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

whisperbaby22 said:


> You have very nice tack.


Thanks! I loooooove the biothane. That particular head stall is from ATG, as are the cage stirrups. I have another head stall that has the snap on browband and a regular biothane halter. The breastcollar is from Taylored Tack, and my saddle packs are a Snugpax camera pack, and the cantle bag is made by the people who took over when the Snugpax lady retired. I also have a turquoise Snugpax camera pack, pommel pack (with water holsters) and a cantle bag. 

One thing that made me super excited about getting my trailer meant all this trail gear will be put to good use frequently instead of every once in a while.


----------



## elkdog

[/ATTACH]
Hells Canyon


----------



## elkdog

More Hells canyon. This longhorn was ornery, probably easier to heard cats than this guy


----------



## whisperbaby22

I would encourage you to take some detailed photos of your tack (if you want to, of course!) to post in the tack section here. Be sure to include your double snap lead rope set up.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

whisperbaby22 said:


> I would encourage you to take some detailed photos of your tack (if you want to, of course!) to post in the tack section here. Be sure to include your double snap lead rope set up.


Sure. I could probably do that 

Aww, shucks, it's nothing special about the lead rope, it's just a long trailer tie. I bought it for the inside, but my Baron has a lot of headroom forward of the chest bar and I prefer to tie some lead ropes in there instead to give the horses a little slack.


----------



## egrogan

Our grand total for the year is *133.6 miles. *Ended the year on a snowy note. Far fewer miles than I hoped at the beginning of the year, but we will aim for more next year!










Here are a few of my favorite rides from across the seasons this year:
Spring:









Summer:









Fall:









Winter:










So who's starting the 2017 thread tomorrow?!  Happy New Year all!


----------



## Drifting

Alright, was determined to get a ride in the last day of the year and hope for better than my near-death-experience Tuesday.

Managed to get about 2 rides in for a total of *53* for the year. Not bad considering we really didn't start till September/October and I don't have a trailer.



















Our ride went much nicer today. Going to try to ride into the new year tomorrow at some point.. Hopefully it won't be so frigid and windy as it was today.


----------



## Fellpony

Had my last ride of the year today taking me to only 38 hours in the saddle 38 hours in the saddle or approx165 miles... not bad considering the rubbish year I have had with confidence issues and my partners cancer :-(

Hope to join you all on my word year tomorrow  onwards and upwards x


----------



## Fellpony

Happy New Year to my fellow Trail riding buddies..... from Melody and Me..... see you in 2017 xx


----------



## phantomhorse13

On the road home from an amazing weekend in Florida. I will get the whole story posted in my journal at some point this week hopefully. What a great end to an amazing year!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

Had our first ride of 2017 today!! 
It was 1*C and beautifully sunny so I decided to try out a different saddle and go for a ride. My sister walked with me to keep me company, and off we went. 

Had two spooks and some issues with wanting to go back home but he did very well considering the circumstances! We went back down the road after our accident (helmet on this time!) and we both did well. We encountered two trucks, no snowmobiles. 

He spooked at snowballs, but just started and looked around. He also tried the "oh I'll just slowly turn toward home maybe she won't notice" trick, but after we got a ways away he came out it. I practiced our circles (horrible squiggly circles) and "whoa" and backing. I did the brunt of our work in the driveway, but he still thought it'd be easier to go home. *sigh* oh well, he will come around. On the way home he was fantastic. Good pace, straight lines, the works. So this spring that will be our big challenge, improving away from home attitude. 

No pictures unfortunately 
ETA: on another note, saddle didn't fit, had some bad rubbed hair and strange parrerns. Still a little too wide. Here's to hoping he fills out more!


----------



## Celeste

Everybody be sure to move on over to the 2017 thread. 

Here


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got the story of my weekend adventure up in my journal. A fantastic end to the best year of riding for me yet!

2016 mileage
...
12/29 fluffy w/brim 2.7 miles 25 ft climb 5.4 mph 72F 2003.72 total miles
12/30 bunny 24.47 miles 120 ft climb 8.1 mph 56F 2028.19 total miles
12/30 duroc 3.91 miles 16 ft climb 5.1 mph 60F 2032.10 total miles
12/31 duroc 24.49 miles 120 ft climb 9.1 mph 62F 2056.59 total miles
12/31 cowbboy 3.45 ,miles 28 ft climb 3.8 mph 73F *2060.04 total miles*


----------

